# What was the last album you listened to?



## Heliophobic (Oct 23, 2012)

Pretty simple. Just post the name of the last full album you listened to, its genre, and a sample. It's sort of like a share thread without the illegal DLs that I would get in trouble here for.

*Kitcaliber - (2012) D.FREQ.CRUSH*
_Digital hardcore, breakbeat, industrial metal, glitch_

[video=youtube;lPIFlzqwdHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPIFlzqwdHg[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 23, 2012)

A now-deceased classical musician from India who you've never heard of, playing an instrument you've never heard of either.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 23, 2012)

The very best of Electric Light Orchestra
It's classic rock, and YouTube isn't my friend right now.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 23, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> A now-deceased classical musician from India who you've never heard of, playing an instrument you've never heard of either.



A sitar?


----------



## Magick (Oct 23, 2012)

Epica - Requiem For The Indifferent
Genre: Symphonic metal
[video=youtube;iJwVyeDcNw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJwVyeDcNw0[/video]
Many of their songs I find are very meaningful and in some ways, very driving (To me, anyway).


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 23, 2012)

_*Dreamtime - Farout*_






The last CD album I fully listened. 

LPs on the other hand...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 23, 2012)

Saliva said:


> A sitar?


Nope


----------



## Demensa (Oct 24, 2012)

*The Man With No Face by Slice The Cake

*I had a listen to this yesterday. I thought it was pretty good.


That rudra veena music sounds really neat from what I could find on youtube though...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 24, 2012)

Opeth's "Still Life"

Here treat yourself
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INikARt7Gpo


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 24, 2012)

Bought this album randomly at a store and gave it a go. Pretty decent
[video=youtube;uRjl16JGYVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRjl16JGYVw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2012)

*Powerman 5000 - (2003) Transform*
_Hard rock, punk rock, nu metal_

[video=youtube;_bU0CENHOyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bU0CENHOyM[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 25, 2012)

The Pins and Needles album by The Birthday Massacre

[yt]3MBreMnL4ig[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 25, 2012)

Xeras'na Bladewing said:


> The Pins and Needles album by The Birthday Massacre
> 
> [yt]3MBreMnL4ig[/yt]



Oh man, The Birthday Massacre.

That takes me back.


----------



## wheelieotter (Oct 25, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> LPs on the other hand...



180 gram vinyl, from the Cosmos Rocks box set.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 26, 2012)

*Chemlab - (1993) Burn Out at the Hydrogen Bar*
_Industrial metal, industrial rock, coldwave, noise rock, essential industrial_

[video=youtube;D3ju0P4n9G4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3ju0P4n9G4[/video]


----------



## Conker (Oct 27, 2012)

I've been listening to parts of all sorts of albums hoping to find something to buy. 

Tried a Kamelot album because I heard a song from it and liked it. No dice.

Tried the new Staind album because I like the singles on the radio. No dice.

Tried the new Papa Roach album because I like the single on the radio. No dice.

Tried the new Three Days Grace album and couldn't really get into it. I"ll try it again later.

So I'm listening to Captain Morgan's Revenge by Alestorm. It's alright, but there newest is better. I need to hit up their second one yet before I decide.


----------



## Demensa (Oct 28, 2012)

I've listened to 3 albums in the past 24 hours, most recently *Carbon Based Anatomy by Cynic.
*
I'd say that it's growing on me...


----------



## Em1l (Oct 28, 2012)

Disclosure By The Haarp Machine, it wasn't what I was expecting (Prog Metal)
[video=youtube;ZKnnlJ86P78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKnnlJ86P78[/video]


----------



## Conker (Nov 4, 2012)

_Transit of Venus_ by Three Days Grace. I bought it today actually; it's such a good album.


----------



## Danawhiterabbit (Nov 4, 2012)

Good Kid M.A.A.D city by Kendrick Lamar. One of the best Hip-hop albums of the year by far.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 4, 2012)

Wanderer by Adrian von Ziegler


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 4, 2012)

A so-so compilation overall


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 5, 2012)

Scar Symmetry: Pitch Black Progress.
May be an older album, but I still love it.


----------



## DW_ (Nov 5, 2012)

*raises the flame shield*


----------



## Demensa (Nov 5, 2012)

DW_ said:


> *raises the flame shield*



I never understood the hate surrounding Dragonforce. 

[video=youtube;y2vbZ14ZoeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2vbZ14ZoeY[/video]

It was pretty good, but I certainly wasn't blown away.


----------



## Danawhiterabbit (Nov 5, 2012)

My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy by Kanye West


----------



## Em1l (Nov 5, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> Scar Symmetry: Pitch Black Progress.
> May be an older album, but I still love it.



That was a great album, shame their new stuff is only decent, and the whole conspiracy alien lizard thing...


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 5, 2012)

Trepidation by Striborg
Depressive Black Metal

No videos on YouTube for a sample, so here's just the artwork of the album.


----------



## DW_ (Nov 5, 2012)

Demensa said:


> I never understood the hate surrounding Dragonforce.



As far as I can tell it's because of how much post-processing is on any of their songs.

Though, that very same argument can be applied to such trite as Akon and Justin Bieber and people still like them, so that argument falls apart.

Anyway...

Two Steps From Hell - Invincible


----------



## Conker (Nov 6, 2012)

Demensa said:


> I never understood the hate surrounding Dragonforce.


from what I've heard of them, most of their songs sound the same. Ultra Beatdown was a fucking shit album, but Inhuman Rampage was actually pretty awesome. The thing is, I don't think you need more than one of their albums, and their newest one is pretty boring if you already own work by them.


----------



## ComfyBluePants (Nov 6, 2012)

Everytime I look on one of these, I see so many bands and musicians I have never heard of. Obscure names and such. Like all other furries listen to nothing but bands only they have heard of... but everyone has those. 

Last full album I listened to was the album for Rocky Horror.


[video=youtube;G5MHNvOVl8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5MHNvOVl8Y[/video]


----------



## Conker (Nov 6, 2012)

ComfyBluePants said:


> Everytime I look on one of these, I see so many bands and musicians I have never heard of. Obscure names and such. Like all other furries listen to nothing but bands only they have heard of... but everyone has those.
> 
> Last full album I listened to was the album for Rocky Horror.
> 
> ...


I listen to pretty mainstream shit 

@Rocky Horror

My ex told me that movie was good. We watched it. I broke up with her (a few months after, but still :V)


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 7, 2012)

Les voyages de l'Ã¢me by Alcest
Shoegaze

[yt]hSspeRHq-08[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2012)

Nit Grit - Nit Grit

Kind of a ambient dark horror take on sci-fi slanted electronica. Bit of D&B and a dash of Dub-step and other influences. Overall would give it a 8.5/10


----------



## JowiStinks (Nov 7, 2012)

This album does not get old for me. None of their albums do, but this one in particular is just... I could put it on repeat and laugh until I became happily insane.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 8, 2012)

DW_ said:


> As far as I can tell it's because of how much post-processing is on any of their songs.





Conker said:


> from what I've heard of them, most of their songs sound the same. Ultra Beatdown was a fucking shit album, but Inhuman Rampage was actually pretty awesome. The thing is, I don't think you need more than one of their albums, and their newest one is pretty boring if you already own work by them.



Sorry, I phrased it badly. I understand where the hate comes from (Both of your reasons are quite accurate), but I just didn't agree with it...

From what I gather, Inhuman Rampage is worth buying, the rest I just listen to online... They have all a very distinctive style, that can get old.

And I'm currently listening to *Dear 23 *by *The Posies. 

*It's not what I usually listen to, but I quite like it...


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 8, 2012)

"A Map of All Our Failures" by My Dying Bride (their newest album).

Really nice melancholic and melodic gothic doom metal.

[yt]TiE_KCYQS5s[/yt]


----------



## Saylor (Nov 8, 2012)

Samhain's November Coming Fire 
[video=youtube;VYwd3OPzFPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYwd3OPzFPY[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 8, 2012)

The misfits collection 2


----------



## Saylor (Nov 8, 2012)

d.batty said:


> The misfits collection 2



I think I'm in love with you.

Your post made me have to listen to that album. GREAT ALBUM!!! GREAT BAND!!!


----------



## good_shepherd (Nov 8, 2012)

Justin Townes Earle's "Nothing's Gonna Change the way You Feel About Me Now"


----------



## Lifelessbody (Nov 8, 2012)

Dethalbum III


----------



## Danawhiterabbit (Nov 9, 2012)

Frank Ocean- Channel Orange

[video=youtube;GS_K2eg7Gx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GS_K2eg7Gx8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;7QtLbXeQkV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QtLbXeQkV8[/video]
This album is fuckin' kickass. GO BUY IT NOW


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 9, 2012)

*Nero's Day at Disneyland - (2005) Attention Shoppers*
_Abstract glitch, noise, breakcore, seven kinds of fucked up_






Sample: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTjVfoNQV6M



JowiStinks said:


> This album does not get old for me. None of their albums do, but this one in particular is just... I could put it on repeat and laugh until I became happily insane.



Fucking love this album.

I have the sudden urge to clean my room.


----------



## Magick (Nov 9, 2012)

Epica - We Will Take You With us
[video=youtube;s4YMs0x--fk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4YMs0x--fk[/video]

I love their stuff, Simone Simmons has a wonderful voice for that type of music. They also have an interesting way of putting a beauty and the beast quality to some of their music when it goes from a melodious soprano to guttural growling and screaming, it makes many of their songs have more an impact on me since they try to have each one convey a meaningful message in them.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 9, 2012)

(Might as well get this off my chest. I've been listening to these guys all week for some reason.)

*Rabbit Junk - (2006) REframe*
_Digital hardcore, punk, industrial metal, breakbeat_






*Sample:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB-6awbOVBs


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 9, 2012)

"Nachthymnen (From the Twilight Kingdom)" by Abigor
Black Metal

[yt]Ib-mG41PoPE[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 10, 2012)

"Tala Matrix" by Tabla Beat Science


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Nov 10, 2012)

Dir en Grey - Vulgar


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 11, 2012)

"In the Nightside Eclipse" by Emperor
Symphonic Black Metal

[yt]5fXn3fH-huU[/yt]


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 11, 2012)

Earlier today I listened to Flying Lotus' latest album "_Until The Quiet Comes_." It was pretty excellent. I love the guest vocalists and the sounds he uses here are crazy cool.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 12, 2012)

"Loss" by Wodensthrone
Atmospheric Black Metal

[yt]6hvVxTy6pHA[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 12, 2012)

*Burial - (2007) Untrue*
_Post-dubstep, urban ambient, glitch_






*Sample:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjBj7GP8kfI

An essential ambient album. It's been known to require a certain amount of listens for some people to get. Obviously if you're listening to it with the wrong mindset, you probably won't enjoy it. Such is ambient music in general.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 12, 2012)

"Enthrone Darkness Triumphant" by Dimmu Borgir
Symphonic Black Metal

[yt]RKA7SIK6GBA[/yt]



Saliva said:


> *Burial - (2007) Untrue*
> _Post-dubstep, urban ambient, glitch_
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent album and artist! Kindred is amazing.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 16, 2012)

*Igorrr - (2010) Nostril*
_Breakcore, glitch, death metal, baroque, some shit I like to call 'glitch metal'_






*Sample:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsJ1-5xbkN4


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 17, 2012)

*Alva Noto - (2008) Unitxt*
_Glitch, minimalism, noise, nice sharp beats_






*Sample:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAlyEHBbTEE

Great album if you're just starting to get into glitch.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 17, 2012)

"Iconclast" by Nazxul
Symphonic Black Metal

[yt]RLo-ElsSVno[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Nov 18, 2012)

listening to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 18, 2012)

Primus-Frizzle Fry


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 18, 2012)

"Miserere Luminis" by Miserere Luminis (collaboration between Gris and Sombres ForÃªts)
Black Metal

[yt]LEkIYQrZvAM[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2012)

Atoma - Skylight

[video=youtube;u3FMWiTtMgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3FMWiTtMgo[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 19, 2012)

The singer sounds a little like Amy Lee


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 19, 2012)

"Darkspace III" by Darkspace
Atmospheric Black Metal

[yt]dUhjPAa5SkI[/yt]


----------



## NeverNeverland (Nov 23, 2012)

For a death metal-esque album, it's not that bad. Not a fan of the fillers though...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 23, 2012)

Animal Collective's _Strawberry Jam_. Always a winter album for me.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 23, 2012)

10,000 Days by Tool.

Not only my first listen of the album, but my first listen of ANY Tool album.

I really enjoyed it... I have a feeling I'll enjoy it even more the next time though.


----------



## NeverNeverland (Nov 24, 2012)

After a LOL binge last night...

Devin Townsend - _Addicted_





Devin Townsend Project - _Deconstruction_





It's been a helluva long time since I've heard these two albums. Addicted is very poppy for a metal record (and much more refreshing after multiple listenings of Epicloud ) and Deconstruction is just... nuts, to say the least.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 24, 2012)

*16Volt - (1993) Wisdom*
_Industrial metal, industrial rock, industrial whatever, the coolest shit ever_






*Sample:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf4RPrmIi4U


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 24, 2012)

"III" by Aosoth
Black Metal

[yt]Gz7LOQ4s_fw[/yt]


----------



## future4 (Nov 24, 2012)

"The Inner Mounting Flame" by Mahavishnu Orchestra
It's like, Fusion-Jazz. Pretty Great.

[video=youtube;VNBPqlMlHM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNBPqlMlHM0[/video]


----------



## NeverNeverland (Nov 25, 2012)

Annihilator_ - Never, Neverland_





And that's where my name comes from.


----------



## Em1l (Nov 25, 2012)

God.......I'm going mainstream


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 26, 2012)

M83, _Saturdays = Youth_. I still enjoy it more than _Hurry Up, We're Dreaming_.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;qRwOv6n4r9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRwOv6n4r9Q[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 26, 2012)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> "III" by Aosoth
> Black Metal
> 
> [yt]Gz7LOQ4s_fw[/yt]



This again.


----------



## NeverNeverland (Nov 28, 2012)

If I remember right...

Lich King - Born of the Bomb
Destruction - Thrash Anthems
Realm - Suiciety (fabulous King Crimson cover they made)
Vektor - Black Future
Toxik - Both albums
Coroner - Punishment for Decadence

Not all in that order though.


----------



## Day Coydog (Nov 28, 2012)

Billy Talent "Dead Silence"
I have no idea, Alternative or Punk Rock.
[video=youtube;ZGbNq_flErA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGbNq_flErA[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 28, 2012)

Trans Siberian Orchestra - Lost Christmas And Other Stories


----------



## Demensa (Nov 30, 2012)

Pink Floyd - Dark Side of The Moon

First listen.

Brilliant.


----------



## Magick (Nov 30, 2012)

Epica - The Divine Conspiracy


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 30, 2012)

"Aeons of Magick" by Sirius
Symphonic Black Metal

[yt]LbQ-yeRbaZI[/yt]


----------



## NeverNeverland (Dec 1, 2012)

Thrashist Regime - _Fearful Symmetry_






Sweet album all around. Techy in the first half, fun in the second half. Love it!


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 2, 2012)

"Chambers" by Senmuth
Experimental; ethnic; instrumental

[yt]iMt1QvluXJ4[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Dec 2, 2012)

Whiskey for the Holy Ghost by Mark Lanegan. Such a damn good album...


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 2, 2012)

*SebastiAn - (2011) Total*
_French house, some electro-house, god-I-suck-at-electronic-genres-just-give-it-a-listen-if-you-haven't-already-shit's-goodcore_






*Sample:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMwbHf_S9jY


----------



## Fernin (Dec 2, 2012)

Cradle of Filth: Damnation and a Day


----------



## Corto (Dec 2, 2012)

KING FOR A DAY, FOOL FOR A LIFETIME

I absolutely love FNM, and hadn't heard their entire albums in quite a while.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 2, 2012)

"Untrue" by Burial
Dubstep/ambient

[yt]lGkiUULeDrM[/yt]


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 2, 2012)

Friend and I got our Florence on yesterday. Decent music to play with Megaman X2.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 2, 2012)

Creedence Clearwater-Green River


----------



## DarthLeopard (Dec 2, 2012)

Sigh No More by Mumford and sons.


----------



## Demensa (Dec 3, 2012)

*Alone in a Crowd by Catch 22 *- Ska Punk
[video=youtube;--fRiSgsmWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--fRiSgsmWg[/video]


----------



## Namba (Dec 3, 2012)

Mastodon - Remission


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Dec 3, 2012)

Pink Floyd: Wish you were here.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 4, 2012)

Dust by Screaming Trees. One of my favorites.


----------



## Namba (Dec 4, 2012)

Crazy good.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 5, 2012)

"Sanctus Diavolos" by Rotting Christ
Black Metal

[yt]D-ral6qotUE[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Saylor (Dec 5, 2012)

Danzig- How the Gods Kill


----------



## Larrson (Dec 5, 2012)

Float by Flogging Molly [video=youtube;cCPZegWcDPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCPZegWcDPA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 6, 2012)

"Wintermoon Enchantment" by Evilfeast
Atmospheric Black Metal

[yt]67gB0L6Xf_A[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;4ILTb5DkEpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ILTb5DkEpk[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 7, 2012)

"Held" by Holy Other
Post-dubstep

[yt]P9Ter2qS8h8[/yt]


----------



## Demensa (Dec 7, 2012)

Streetlight Manifesto - Somewhere In The Between

I love this album to death.

Ska punk
[video=youtube;__hTeOAClUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__hTeOAClUY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 8, 2012)

"Medium Antigod" by Atritas
Symphonic Black Metal

[yt]qPTh7iQTrv4[/yt]


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 20, 2012)

Why? Why did it take so long for me to find out about MF Doom. *WHY?!* All of the songs are based on foods. These beats are uncanny and also harshnasty.


----------



## Namba (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 20, 2012)

*System of a Down - (2005) Hypnotize*
_Nu metal, political lyrics, pleb-core_






*Sample:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctmctUpUwXo

I hadn't realized how fucking good this album was until I listened to it about a week ago due to nostalgia.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 20, 2012)

"Damnation of Regiomontum" by Tvangeste
Symphonic Black Metal

[yt]X0TIDVWTykk[/yt]


----------



## Conker (Dec 20, 2012)

ICON by Rob Zombie, which is basically a "best of" album.

Before that, Red by Taylor Swift because FUCK YOU I HAVE ODD TASTES IN MUSIC


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 20, 2012)

Conker said:


> ICON by Rob Zombie, which is basically a "best of" album.



Fuck, it's been I while since I last listened to Rob Zombie...

I know what I'm listening to next!


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 23, 2012)

_Replica_ by Oneohtrix Point Never. Instant love for this guy. Like bam, right away.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 23, 2012)

"3: The Fall" by De Silence et d'Ombre.
Psychedelic Ambient Black Metal

[yt]bCpTV-ygRVo[/yt]


----------



## Demensa (Dec 24, 2012)

Saliva said:


> *System of a Down - (2005) Hypnotize*
> _Nu metal, political lyrics, *pleb-core*_



I laughed quite a bit from that...

I do love the album though.


Last I listened to was *Moisissure by Igorrr*

Sample:
[video=youtube;051hnCiJWQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=051hnCiJWQI[/video]
Very different.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 24, 2012)

"Blood Geometry" by Elysian Blaze
Ambient/Depressive/Funeral Doom/Black Metal

[yt]UxwrAWk2A4U[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 24, 2012)

Demensa said:


> Last I listened to was *Moisissure by Igorrr*
> 
> Sample:
> [video=youtube;051hnCiJWQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=051hnCiJWQI[/video]
> Very different.



MAH NIGGA!


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 24, 2012)

"Revelation 666: The Curse of Damnation" by Old Man's Child
Melodic Black Metal

[yt]nG2KVIwAkDc[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;hHQz7AlGA-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHQz7AlGA-w[/video]


----------



## Larry (Dec 24, 2012)

O.N.I.F.C. (Only Nigga in First Class) by Wiz Khalifa. Man, this album was so shitty. I honestly expected better from him. The only song I liked from the CD was "Remember You (feat. The Weeknd)". My only explanation is that The Weeknd played a major part of the song, and me being a fan of his work it wasn't hard to enjoy.

[yt]WBGbYagI6G4[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 25, 2012)

"Universum Infinitum" by Omega Centauri
Atmospheric Black Metal

[yt]YkC-m_M4yWs[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 28, 2012)

Genesis -_ Lamb Lies Down on Broadway._ I love it because it's such a Silent Hill, head trip type album.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 30, 2012)

"IIII" by Farsot
Black Metal

[yt]hmopjQIXesY[/yt]


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Dec 30, 2012)

Doomsday - MF Doom

[video=youtube_share;kqB5TSCqYJM]http://youtu.be/kqB5TSCqYJM[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Taralack (Dec 30, 2012)

Ughhhh I can't wait till they release the full soundtrack


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 30, 2012)

"Lost" by An Autumn for Crippled Children
Depressive Black Metal

[yt]8DLxzPjeBhY[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 31, 2012)

*Igorrr - (2012) Hallelujah*
_Breakcore, glitch metal, black metal, baroquecore_






*Sample:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LN7W3EtRMg


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 31, 2012)

K.A.I.S.E.R- X said:


> Doomsday - MF Doom
> 
> [video=youtube_share;kqB5TSCqYJM]http://youtu.be/kqB5TSCqYJM[/video]


Yooooo we got another hip-hop fan. Sweet.


----------



## Magick (Dec 31, 2012)

Hide And Seek - The Birthday Massacre

I love this band, they reflect a good deal of my tastes and views on a few things and set the mood quite effectively.
[video=youtube;Hz5BQpWjTY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz5BQpWjTY8[/video]


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 31, 2012)

Icon for Hire-Scripted
[video=youtube;U6LHwDBkE4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6LHwDBkE4U[/video]

I love this album and love every single song on the album. I also love the symbolism to their songs.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 1, 2013)

"The Queit Divide" by Black Swan
Ambient, drone


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 2, 2013)

*Venetian Snares - (2002) Higgins Ultra Low Track Glue Funk Hits 1972-2006*
_Breakcore, experimental glitch, pretty goddamn solid_






*Sample:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9dB7oh-iC4

Thank you, aqxsl, for recommending this guy. Definitely what I was looking for.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 2, 2013)

"Hot Fuss" by The Killers (2004).  I guess you could call it alternative.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrkeWsQZNyU


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 2, 2013)

"Heresy" by Lustmord
Dark Ambient


----------



## Magick (Jan 2, 2013)

Les Fleurs Du Mal - Therion


----------



## Saga (Jan 2, 2013)

More commonly known as "Runaway".
[video=youtube;RFPUYfn826Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFPUYfn826Y[/video]


----------



## Deo (Jan 2, 2013)

http://deliradio.com/player?play=st...urce=DRNET&utm_medium=BUTTON&utm_campaign=rod


----------



## Plantar (Jan 3, 2013)

The Winding Sheet by Mark Lanegan. Some of the best lyrics ever.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 3, 2013)

*Otto von Schirach - (2006) Maxipad Detention*
_Abstract glitch, breakcore, sporadic noise, experimental, lolsorandumb-core_






*Sample:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usqfYnZNelQ



cyanogen said:


> More commonly known as "Runaway".
> [video=youtube;RFPUYfn826Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFPUYfn826Y[/video]



Awesome album. If I were to tell my eleven-year-old self I would eventually have Kanye West in my library he'd probably punch me in the balls.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 3, 2013)

"Hopeless Melancholy" by Adversus Semita
Depressive Black Metal


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 3, 2013)

*Venetian Snares - (2000) Salt*
_Good ol' breakcore_






*Sample:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FeIBACa86Y


----------



## aqxsl (Jan 4, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Thank you, aqxsl, for recommending this guy. Definitely what I was looking for.



nice...glad to hear; any particular tracks you're really digging?

my most recent album:
*Ornette Coleman - Science Fiction*
jazz of the free variety

[video=youtube;RqGWBmTP7jc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqGWBmTP7jc[/video]

all albums aside, I can't stop listening to this FUCKING gay Grimes song:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKyNGSPX_8g


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 4, 2013)

aqxsl said:


> nice...glad to hear; any particular tracks you're really digging?



I've adopted this system on Last.fm where I pick my favorite track for every full album I scrobble, and "love" said track. It really helps me remember which songs I liked in particular, yet it keeps me from going overboard where I end up "loving" every track I like like I used to. Binary rating systems are so confusing.

I really liked 'Deadman DJ' from _Higgins Ultra Low Track Glue Funk Hits 1972-2006_, and so far I'd say my favorite album was _Shitfuckers!!!_ just because I felt the tracks synced up really nicely with each other. I still have a lot more albums to scrobble, plus my opinion of an album can change pretty drastically with every listen.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 4, 2013)

Came to the conclusion that this album is essentially perfect. Throw it on and just have a grand old time.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 5, 2013)

*H3llb3nt - (1998) Helium*
_Coldwave, industrial pop, heavy glitch influence_






*Sample:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EME6Itr7FhA


----------



## aqxsl (Jan 5, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I've adopted this system on Last.fm where I pick my favorite track for every full album I scrobble, and "love" said track. It really helps me remember which songs I liked in particular, yet it keeps me from going overboard where I end up "loving" every track I like like I used to. Binary rating systems are so confusing.
> 
> I really liked 'Deadman DJ' from _Higgins Ultra Low Track Glue Funk Hits 1972-2006_, and so far I'd say my favorite album was _Shitfuckers!!!_ just because I felt the tracks synced up really nicely with each other. I still have a lot more albums to scrobble, plus my opinion of an album can change pretty drastically with every listen.



yeah the binary rating system is pretty pointless.  i've accidentally "loved" way more tracks than i legitimately love due to my terrible media player; so it's kind of become meaningless for me now.  but whatever, i try to listen by the album anyways.

dude, Deadman DJ is such a good track; the vocal samples crack me up.  hell, Venetian Snares rarely disappoints



benignBiotic said:


> Came to the conclusion that this album is essentially perfect. Throw it on and just have a grand old time.



you talking the Lamb Lies Down?  because this is true


most recent album:
*Irezumi - Endurance*ambient, listened to this on a long walk home through the snow...f-ing perfect
[video=youtube;arGggqNtdqk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arGggqNtdqk[/video]


----------



## Magick (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;WTcavVNm8Hw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTcavVNm8Hw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 6, 2013)

*16Volt - (1993) Wisdom*
_Industrial metal, industrial rock, coolest shit ever_






*Sample:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8DobdzA8ow


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 7, 2013)

"Intersubjectivity" by Flourishing
Technical Death Metal/Post-hardcore


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 8, 2013)

*Chemlab - (1990) 10 Ton Pressure*
_Industrial rock, machine rock, coldwave_






*Sample:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97xh2LJl5TA


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 8, 2013)

"Of Fracture and Failure" by Ulcerate
Technical Death Metal


----------



## Furcade (Jan 9, 2013)

*"Mousetrap Heart" by Thirsty Merc (2010)*
Rock, Art Music I guess (the lead singer is a trained/freakin' amazing Jazz pianist).
[video=youtube;kI_waiU-_Lc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kI_waiU-_Lc[/video]
"All My Life" is probably a music video worth watching, too.


----------



## captainbrant (Jan 10, 2013)

.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 10, 2013)

"Cycles" by Rotten Sound
Grindcore


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 11, 2013)

On the Regina tip recently. Soooo gooood.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 11, 2013)

*Chemlab - (2004) Oxidizer*
Industrial rock, coldwave, pleb-friendly, much less aggressive than their older shit.






*Sample:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OJbSPTTW5TU

Just finishing up on scrobbling Chemlab's discog.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 12, 2013)

*Napalm Death
*_"Time Waits for No Slave"_
Grindcore/Death Metal


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 12, 2013)

*Lustmord - (2001) Metavoid*
_Dark ambient, melodic ambient, vidya-esque, horribly underrated, yourhomeplanethasbeendestroyedandnowyouaredriftinginthedeepestbowelsofspacecore_






*Sample:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YABMTNJqnwc
(Not the full song but it's the only thing I could find for _Infinite Domain_.)


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 13, 2013)

"_Defective Epitaph_"
*Xasthur*
Depressive Black Metal








Saliva said:


> *Lustmord - (2001) Metavoid*
> _Dark ambient, melodic ambient, vidya-esque, horribly underrated, yourhomeplanethasbeendestroyedandnowyouaredriftinginthedeepestbowelsofspacecore_
> 
> 
> ...



! _Heresy_ is my favorite album by him.


----------



## Demensa (Jan 13, 2013)

Well, I'm halfway through Octavarium by Dream Theater, so that doesn't really count since I haven't finished it yet...
Before that was Beethoven's Symphony #2 in D... but that's not really an album...
So I guess it would have to be Misguidance by This is Tides


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 13, 2013)

*Wolok
*"_Caput Mortuum_" [2009]
Psychedelic Black Metal


----------



## Golden (Jan 14, 2013)

Dead Silence by Billy Talent. I recommend it to any punk aficionados.


----------



## Em1l (Jan 14, 2013)

Tesseract - Perspective ep.




Really digging Dream Brother, I always though they would sound great with acoustics


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 14, 2013)

*Spektr*
"Near Death Experience" [2006]
Industrial Black Metal


----------



## Demensa (Jan 14, 2013)

*Fleshgod Apocalypse *
Agony
Technical Death Metal (Symphonic)






Sample: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHoQ7hpMemg

I love this album so much. Every few months I go back to it and it all sounds so fresh.


----------



## Namba (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't care if it sounds like Botch, it's still fucking awesome.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 15, 2013)

*Worship*
"_Terranean Wake_" [2012]
Funeral Doom Metal


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 5, 2013)

*Front Line Assembly - (2007) Fallout*
_EBM, electro-industrial, remixed industrial metal_

A compilation album by Front Line Assembly that was released before their three year hiatus. Features really aggressive EBM remixes of tracks from 'Artificial Soldier' by bands such as Combichrist and DJ? Acucrack, as well as a few new tracks. A nice brief change from their usual stuff. If you liked 'FLAvour of the Weak' you'll surely like this.






*Sample:* Front Line Assembly - Electric Dreams


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 5, 2013)

*When Mine Eyes Blacken*
_When Mine Eyes Blacken_ [2009]
Depressive Black Metal


----------



## 905 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Just a poke (1970) ~ Sweet Smoke

*_Progressive Rock - Jazz Fusion


_And here is the entire album, up on youtube.

[video=youtube;Qsgj0rFUOC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qsgj0rFUOC4[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Feb 7, 2013)

*Love's Gentle Maw* (2011) - Tanks of Zen
Alt rock / Indie


----------



## Namba (Feb 7, 2013)

It never gets old for me.


----------



## Demensa (Feb 7, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> It never gets old for me.



I'll second that. There are so many good hooks on that album.

And Serj's style of singing borders on addictive for me...


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 7, 2013)

*My Bloody Valentine - (2013) M B V*
_Shoegaze, indie rock, dream pop, /mu/core_

The long-awaited album by My Bloody Valentine, being their latest release in twenty-two years, was released just five days ago. Shares a lot of elements from 'Loveless' but with a lot more rock and less dream pop.






*Sample:* My Bloody Valentine - New You



Eyal Flurry said:


> It never gets old for me.



LIFE IS A WATERFALL
WE DRINK FROM THE RIVER THEN WE TURN AROUND AND PUT UP OUR WALLS
RUNUNUNUN-DAAAAAAAAA RUNUNUNUN-DAAAAAAAAA RUNUNUNUN-DAAAAAAAAA RUNUNUNUN-DAAAAAAAAA 

Love that album.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 7, 2013)

*Striborg*
_Embittered Darkness / Isle de Morts_ [2006]
Depressive Black Metal


----------



## Demensa (Feb 8, 2013)

*Tyrannis*
The Pandemonium [2012]
Progressive metal, generic djent




Listen Here: http://thepandemonium.bandcamp.com/album/tyrannis


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 8, 2013)

*Front Line Assembly - (1997) FLAvour of the Weak*
_Electro-industrial, EBM, breakbeat_

The beginning of yet another type of sound to be introduced to Front Line Assembly's discography which you'll hear in later albums. Definitely one of their most danceable albums. Much lighter and less gritty than their earlier stuff.






*Sample:* Front Line Assembly - Evil Playground

You'll see what I mean about half-way through.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 8, 2013)

*Regnum*
_Totenweihe_ [2003] [demo]
Black Metal


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 8, 2013)

*16Volt - (2012) Wisdom [Re-Release]*
_Industrial rock, coldwave_

A remaster of 16Volt's 1993 debut album, 'Wisdom'. Includes three remixes, one bonus track, and a demo version of 'Motorskill'. 

I have a shirt of this re-release and it's basically the coolest fucking thing. I'm practically swimming in pussy now.






*Sample:* 16Volt - Wisdom


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 9, 2013)

*Earth - (1993) Earth 2: Special Low Frequency Version*
_Drone doom, BWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOcore_

Essential drone doom. Transitions beautifully until you're in this sort of meditative state. Enjoy your tinnitus.






*Sample:* Earth - Seven Angels


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 9, 2013)

*A Forest of Stars*
_A Shadowplay for Yeserdays_
Black Metal


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 9, 2013)

*The Go! Team - Thunder, Lightning, Strike*
"indie rock and garage rock with a mixture of blaxploitation and Bollywood soundtracks, double Dutch chants, old school hip hop and distorted guitars" ok






Sampless, without samp
Chilled: _Feelgood By Numbers_
Energetic: _Huddle Formation_


----------



## Plantar (Feb 10, 2013)

My Sister's Machine - *WallFlower (1994)
*Grunge / hard rock / heavy metal / alt rock


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 10, 2013)

*Blut aus Nord*_
What Once Was... Liber II_
Atmospheric/Experimental Black Metal


----------



## Delta (Feb 10, 2013)

Boards of Canada
Trans-Canada Highway


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 10, 2013)

*Jesu*
_Lifeline_
Post-Rock
2007


----------



## Conker (Feb 10, 2013)

_Imaginarium_ by Nightwish.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 10, 2013)

http://theinterbeing.bandcamp.com/album/edge-of-the-obscure


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 10, 2013)

*Jesu*
_Ascension_
2011
Post-Rock


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 10, 2013)

*Mindless Self Indulgence - (2008) If*
_Industrial jungle pussy punk, nu metal, essential whiny-faggot-core_






*Sample:* Mindless Self Indulgence - Lights Out


----------



## Demensa (Feb 11, 2013)

*Mestis - Basal Ganglia (2012)
*





Beautiful, jazz influenced guitar by Javier Reyes.
Sample: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaffjCB-s60


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 11, 2013)

*Amesoeurs*
_Amesoeurs_
Shoegaze/Post-Punk/Post-Black Metal
2009


----------



## Magick (Feb 11, 2013)

Tarja Turunen - What Lies Beneath

Rock, symphonic

[video=youtube;V_eevJgzaWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_eevJgzaWY[/video]


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Feb 11, 2013)

The Who - Quadrophenia (1973)
Rock opera, hard rock.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 11, 2013)

*16Volt - (2005) The Best of Sixteen Volt*
_Industrial rock, industrial metal_






*Sample:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAy1oMDxW30


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 12, 2013)

*Abigail Williams*
_In the Shadow of a Thousand Suns_
Melodic/Symphonic Black Metal
2008


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 13, 2013)

Live - Throwing Copper (1994)
Post-grunge, Hard Rock


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;b27BVMhRUpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b27BVMhRUpY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 13, 2013)

*Abyssos*
_Fhinsthanian Nightbreed
_Melodic Black Metal
1999


----------



## Magick (Feb 13, 2013)

Therion - Les Fleurs Du Mal
Symphonic metal

This album is a collection of french music covers by the band
[video=youtube;9esVT9YzKxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9esVT9YzKxI[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 13, 2013)

*Anthelion*
_Bloodshed Rebefallen_
Melodic Black Metal
2007


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 14, 2013)

*Cyanotic - (2010) The Medication Generation*
_Industrial metal, digital hardcore, breakbeat, harsh vocals, american coldwave_

Ah, Cyanotic. One of the few bands keeping the biopunk scene alive.

Man, I came up with a really thorough description for this album at school today, but I've since then forgot it. That sort of ruins everything.






*Sample:* Cyanotic - Dissonant Dissident


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 14, 2013)

*Cradle of Filth
*_Darkly, Darkly, Venus Aversa_
Gothic Metal/Symphonic Black Metal
2010


----------



## toddf-alt (Feb 14, 2013)

Even though I don't speak a word of Russian... Ð¯ÑÐ½Ð¾! - ÐšÐ°ÑÑ‚Ð°


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 14, 2013)

*Rabbit Junk - (2006) Reframe*
_Digital hardcore, industrial metal, hardclash, breakbeat_






*Sample:* Rabbit Junk - Beating Track


----------



## sunandshadow (Feb 14, 2013)

Kind of ridiculous, but, the last album I listened to was Cyndi Lauper's Twelve Deadly Cyns.


----------



## Ranguvar (Feb 14, 2013)

Howlin' Wolf (1959) _Moanin' in the Moonlight
_


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 15, 2013)

*Rabbit Junk - (2004) Rabbit Junk*
_Digital hardcore, hardclash, industrial metal, punk rock, hip hop_






*Sample: Rabbit Junk - Washout*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 15, 2013)

*Odium*
_The Sad Realm of the Stars_
Symphonic Black Metal
1998


----------



## Magick (Feb 16, 2013)

Therion - Live Gothic
[video=youtube;koAeGTCXoy0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koAeGTCXoy0[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 16, 2013)

*De Silence et d'Ombre*
_3: The Fall_
Psychedelic Black Metal
2010


----------



## Conker (Feb 16, 2013)

Just listened to Bullet for my Valentine's newest album, _Temper Temper_. It's alright. It had some good tunes and a few meh ones, and I might like it if I give it another listen or two.

I'll be adding it to my "purchase" list, but it's way at the bottom, and that's a loooooooooong list.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 16, 2013)

*Carcharoth Î›.V.*
_Qvantvm Mortifervs In Nvclevs Î›tramentvm Vltima_
Atmospheric Black Metal
2010


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 17, 2013)

*Neutral Milk Hotel - (1996) On Avery Island*
_Indie rock, fuzz rock, lo-fi, psychedelic folk_

My favorite album by Neutral Milk Hotel. Assuming you've heard 'In the Aeroplane over the Sea' before, 'On Avery Island' is a lot happier and fuzzier. If you liked 'Holland, 1945' and 'Ghost', you'll love this album.






*Sample: Neutral Milk Hotel - You've Passed*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 17, 2013)

*Carcharoth Î›.V.*
_Transcendvm Monolitvs Xvl_
Atmospheric Space Black Metal
2011


----------



## MusicWulf13 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Make Yourself
*Incubus
1999





Just bought it today. Not as amazing as Morning View, but still up there!


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 18, 2013)

*Rotting Christ*
_Sleep of the Angels
_Black Metal
1998


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 18, 2013)

*Alva Noto - (2008) Unitxt*
_Minimal glitch, experimental electronic, asperger's incarnate_

I'm feeling nauseous and the sharpness of Alva Noto is the only thing I can really listen to right now without feeling like I'm about to vomit. It's a lot like 'Univrs', but much more structured. Stiff even. Like a scalpel to the brain. If caffeine produced a sound, this would be it. Features a six minute noise session at the end with tracks cut up into ~10 second clips. I'm not a noise kind of guy, but I've grown to like it.






*Sample: Alva Noto - U_03*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 18, 2013)

*Rotting Sky*
_Hellgaze_
Ambient/Atmospheric Black Metal
2009


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 20, 2013)

*Igorrr - (2006) Poisson Soluble*
_Breakcore, glitch metal, experimental as fuck_

Igorrr's debut album. Definitely his most varied release.






*Sample: Igorrr - Pizza aux Narines*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 20, 2013)

Kerala Dream: A Shaman's Dream Project
(Ambient?)




I've been having trouble sleeping, anxiety-related?


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 20, 2013)

*Black Swan*
_Heaven_
Ambient
2012


----------



## Magick (Feb 20, 2013)

Metallica - Death Magnetic
[video=youtube;Mlahvvymkxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mlahvvymkxc[/video]


----------



## Sar (Feb 20, 2013)

*The Birthday Massacre*
Hide & Seek
Synthrock/New Wave
2012








Saliva said:


> *Rabbit Junk - (2006) Reframe*
> _Digital hardcore, industrial metal, hardclash, breakbeat_
> 
> 
> ...



This now, out of curiosity. My ears thank you!


----------



## Aidy (Feb 20, 2013)

Sub Focus' self-titled album, haven't heard it in like 2 years. One of my all time favourites <3

Oh and it's drum and bass and jungle, with 1 house track and 1 nicely produced dubstep with no shitty distortion like there is today.

[video=youtube;d6ILV4hjc6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6ILV4hjc6U&amp;list=FLh9gy18jlLRmzE9ifPGjDVg&amp;  index=36[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 20, 2013)

*Lustmord*
_Carbon/Core_
Dark Ambient
2004


----------



## Namba (Feb 21, 2013)

A very challenging listen; it can only be fully appreciated if you listen to it from beginning to end, and if you like some amazing ambiance.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 21, 2013)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> *Lustmord*
> _Carbon/Core_
> Dark Ambient
> 2004



My nigga!


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 21, 2013)

*Lustmord*
_Heretic_
Dark Ambient
2010


----------



## chagen (Feb 21, 2013)

sonata arctica-the reckoning night


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 21, 2013)

*Lustmord*
_[ B E Y O N D ]_
Dark Ambient
2009


----------



## Namba (Feb 22, 2013)

*Thrice
*Vheissu
Post Hardcore
2005


----------



## cillerion (Feb 22, 2013)

Splendor Solis by The Tea Party - an early 90s Canadian rock group who had both a great singer (reincarnated Jim Morrison?) and deep musical talent. They broke up in the early 2000s but are back together again. This first album is just amazing. Fantastic guitar, drums and keyboard playing all round.

Here's the youtube playlist for the album: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh0C3e0He2k&list=PL30E7BCD38E9EDEAE


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 22, 2013)

Why did it take me this long to listen to Big Daddy Kane? He's so good.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 22, 2013)

*Bohren & der Club of Gore*
_Black Earth_
Noir doom jazz
2003


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 26, 2013)

*Powerman 5000 - (1999) Tonight the Stars Revolt!*
_Nu metal, alternative rock, cyberpunk themed, plebcore_






*Sample: Powerman 5000 - They Know Who You Are*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 26, 2013)

*NegurÄƒ Bunget*
_ZÃ®rnindu-sÄƒ_
1996
Atmospheric Black Metal


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Feb 27, 2013)

_Stagepass_ by Micheal Stanley Band


----------



## captainbrant (Feb 27, 2013)

.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 27, 2013)

*Boris - (2006) Pink [US Release]*
_Stoner rock, thrash metal, doom metal at some points, I'm-terrible-with-metal-and-rock-genres-so-I'm-really-just-pulling-this-out-of-my-ass-core_

It's sort of like if old Metallica collaborated with My Bloody Valentine and learned Japanese. Definitely not Boris' usual stuff. Is that correct grammar? Just an apostrophe after the _s_?






*Sample: Boris - Woman on the Screen*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 27, 2013)

*Regnum*
_Totenweihe_
Black Metal
2003


----------



## Demensa (Feb 28, 2013)

*Fredrik Thordendal's Special Defects - Sol Niger Within
*
1997Experimental metal, mind melting brilliance







This is one of those albums that gets better every listen.  Beautiful and disturbing.

Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6kXLkJA6g0


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 28, 2013)

Czarface by Inspectah Deck and 7L & Esoteric

Found this out of nowhere, but man it's awesome. I love INS.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Feb 28, 2013)

_Closer Together_ by The Box





80s New Wave from Quebec. Found them by accident browsing YouTube one night. This is probaby their best album.


Example Tracks: Closer Together, I'm Back


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 28, 2013)

*Of Solitude and Solemn* (project of my good friend DarkNoctus)
_Of Solitude and Solemn_
Atmospheric/Symphonic Doom Metal / Post-Metal
2013


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 28, 2013)

*Chemlab - (1996) East Side Militia*
_Industrial rock, industrial metal, american coldwave, songs to fuck a robot to_

Much different than their earlier stuff. The guitars are distorted to the point where they make this really energetic buzzing sound that just magnifies the industrial atmosphere tenfold. I personally consider this an essential industrial rock album.







*Sample: Chemlab - Electric Molecular*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 28, 2013)

*Deinonychus*
_Deinonychus_
Depressive Black Metal
2000


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Mar 1, 2013)

The last full album I listened to was Boston by Boston. Classic Rock.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEDmFIUb83A


----------



## Macxi (Mar 2, 2013)

Usually I just kinda listen to random playlists I make of different artists... 
Last one I listened to was probably this:

[video=youtube;KoVHC0s_sZs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoVHC0s_sZs[/video]

Yuuup, that's basically it. 
I listen to way too much of the Beatles at times... but this album is amazing, so I simply can't feel bad about it. I also have to thank the genius who came up with the idea to start posting full album videos on youtube in the first place - they're a godsend, especially when I just need quick music for doing homework and whatnot.


----------



## Roon Sazi (Mar 2, 2013)

Just a sample from an album by Streetlight Manifesto
FYI starts with people abusing cartoon animals but they get revenge so it's ok. Figured we all like animals so I wanted to give a starting heads up.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=A-UTPKL-UGY&desktop_uri=/watch?v=A-UTPKL-UGY


----------



## Hewge (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 2, 2013)

*Esoteric*_
Esoteric Emotions - The Death of Ignorance_
Death/Funeral Doom Metal 
1993


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 2, 2013)

*Nero's Day at Disneyland - (2005) Attention Shoppers*
_Breakcore, abstract glitch, some intense shit, whatever_

_Alice in Wonderland_ on fucking cocaine.






*Sample: Nero's Day at Disneyland - The Glass Ceiling Cabaret*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 2, 2013)

*Lykathea Aflame*
_Elvenefris_
Progressive Brutal Death Metal
2000


----------



## Demensa (Mar 2, 2013)

Roon Sazi said:


> Just a sample from an album by Streetlight Manifesto
> FYI starts with people abusing cartoon animals but they get revenge so it's ok. Figured we all like animals so I wanted to give a starting heads up.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=A-UTPKL-UGY&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DA-UTPKL-UGY



Somewhere in the Between = Perfect

Last album I listened to was another, in my opinion, perfect album:
*
Cynic* - Traced in Air
2008
Progressive Metal, Jazz Fusion, Rock, Catchy






Most of the prog-heads in here would have listened to this.
Sample: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qHwfLAIrdg


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 2, 2013)

*Goatwhore*
_Carving Out the Eyes of God_
Blackened Death Metal
2009


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Mar 3, 2013)

Wanderer by Adrian von Ziegler


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 3, 2013)

*Unfathomable Ruination*
Misshapen Congenital Entropy
Brutal Death Metal
2012


----------



## Conker (Mar 3, 2013)

Tales from Dirttown by Bobaflex. Damn good, though not quite as refined as Hell in my Heart.

Also most of the new All that Remains album, which so far I like enough to want to buy.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 4, 2013)

*16Volt - (2007) FullBlackHabit*
_Industrial rock, american coldwave, essential post-pseudo-industrial-(nu metal)coreish shit_






*Sample: 16Volt - Come for You*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 4, 2013)

*Lustmord*
_Heresy_
Dark Ambient
1990


----------



## Conker (Mar 6, 2013)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> *Lustmord*
> _Heresy_
> Dark Ambient
> 1990


Someone I know linked me a song from this band--which has an awesome name--that was a half hour of some kind of noise every six or seven seconds. He said he liked that song.

How the butfuck is that a song?

I only bring this up because I recognized the name. Might be a different album for all I know.


----------



## Plantar (Mar 7, 2013)

*Marvin's Marvelous Mechanical Museum*, by Tally Hall.
It's like... Indie is the best word I really know how to say it? I can't describe them at all, except they use plenty of vocal harmonies and amazing lyrics.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 7, 2013)

Neko Case - _Fox Confessor Brings The Flood_


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 7, 2013)

*Dolorian*
_Voidwards_
Atmospheric Black/Doom Metal
2006


----------



## chagen (Mar 8, 2013)

*Atrium Carceri                                                                                                            *
*souyuan *
*dark ambient*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 8, 2013)

*Dark Fortress*
_SÃ©ance_
Black Metal
2006


----------



## chagen (Mar 8, 2013)

*The new Blockaders
history of nothing
noise music
2002*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 8, 2013)

*Lustmord*
_[ B E Y O N D ]_
2009
Dark Ambient


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 8, 2013)

Conker said:


> Someone I know linked me a song from this band--which has an awesome name--that was a half hour of some kind of noise every six or seven seconds. He said he liked that song.
> 
> How the butfuck is that a song?
> 
> I only bring this up because I recognized the name. Might be a different album for all I know.



Lustmord is dark ambient.

Whatever you were expecting was wrong.

Sorry, no bass drops.

:v


----------



## Hewge (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 9, 2013)

[yt]aWfR9xC7ap4[/yt]


----------



## Azure (Mar 9, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Live - Throwing Copper (1994)
> Post-grunge, Hard Rock


its like Creed with a pulse, i listened to this the other day, and it made me really miss the 90's.


----------



## Conker (Mar 9, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Lustmord is dark ambient.
> 
> Whatever you were expecting was wrong.
> 
> ...


Almost didn't see the :V there  

I knew nothing of the band going in, so when I got that I was...perplexed. Also didn't know "Dark ambient" was a thing, so I just learned something. 

Not my cup o tea though. Not at all.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 10, 2013)

*Wigrid*
_Hoffnungstod_
Depressive Black Metal
2002


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 10, 2013)

After finally exhausted listening to* Deadmau5's 'insert album title here*', I played this:*

The Best of STR: House & Techno*:





1991, baby! 

Got it for $5.99 at the last place I'd find anything remotely similar: a local music store. I have no idea how did those people wind up with this and other CDs of similar vintage. I'm missing the 3rd volume, BTW.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 11, 2013)

*Plini - Other Things*
Progressive Rock
(Released today)






Album: http://plini.bandcamp.com/album/other-things


----------



## Hewge (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 11, 2013)

*Leviathan*
_The Tenth Sub Level of Suicide_
Depressive Black Metal
2003


----------



## chagen (Mar 11, 2013)

*Lull(mick harris) 
continue
dark ambient 
*


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Front Line Assembly - (1999) Explosion*
_EBM, electro-industrial, remixed industrial metal_

Some of FLA's best singles in the second half of the 90's combined into a badass 75 minute compilation album.






*Sample: Front Line Assembly - Replicant*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 12, 2013)

*Leviathan*
_Massive Conspiracy Against All Life_
Depressive/Black Metal
2008


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 13, 2013)

*H3llb3nt - (2001) Regurgitator*
_Industrial pop, american coldwave, Eric-Powell's-deliciously-mediocre-voice-core_

A compilation of the tracks from '0.01' and 'Helium' released by Invisible Records shortly after the release of 'Hardcore Vanilla'. Includes one new track called 'Spaz' and a new remix of 'Forget You' by Martin Atkins.






*Sample - H3llb3nt - Chromed*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 14, 2013)

*Cobalt*
_Gin_
Black Metal
2009


----------



## Conker (Mar 14, 2013)

_Red_ by Taylor Swift.

FUCK OFF IT'S A GOOD ALBUM


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 14, 2013)

*Wolves in the Throne Room*
_Black Cascade_
Atmospheric Black Metal
2009


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 18, 2013)

*Godspeed You! Black Emperor - (1998) Fâ™¯Aâ™¯âˆž*
_Post-rock, ambient, post-apocalyptic, depressing as fuck_

"... we're taking over the country as of tomorrow. All right? That's it... I've taken a contract on the head of the CIA. He's dead in six months unless he quits. This is it... I don't trust nobody. I'd kill you all as soon as look at you, I've got a hammer... where's my hammer?..."

- John Train (1976)






*Sample: GY!BE - The Dead Flag Blues*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 18, 2013)

*SvartidauÃ°i*
_Flesh Cathedral_
Black Metal
2012


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 20, 2013)

*H3llb3nt - (2001) Hardcore Vanilla*
_Industrial, american coldwave, the best album ever_

A collaboration between a number of industrial artists such as Eric Powell (16Volt), Jared Louche (Chemlab), Bryan Black (Haloblack), and Charles Levi (My Life with the Thrill Kill Kult). Very prominent sexual themes throughout the album, especially in the final third. It's pretty hard to describe the overall sound because it's so varied.

Sorry for the short description. I'm not in the mood for typing so I just ripped it from my /mu/ share description.






*Sample: H3llb3nt - Heliophobic*


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 20, 2013)

Remember that song from the movie _Space Jam_, The one with the lyric "_Get ready for this_"?

It comes from this duo from this album:

_*2Unlimited:*_





I got the import version, like the one above, but with the song list moved to the upper left and with bits of Japanese lettering. It's different in content than the US CD release. Maybe I should get that one, too...

The lyrics are so bad, they're awesome. I just giggle at some of them, especially the ballads. But the beats...!!

Though they lied about the instrumental version  of _The Workaholic_. It's a cleaner version. I laugh when they say the only bad word in the entire album in the other version of the song.


----------



## Ranguvar (Mar 20, 2013)

*Big Boi* (2012) Vicious Lies and Dangerous Rumors


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 20, 2013)

*Cold Body Radiation*
_The Great White Emptiness_
Atmospheric Post-Black Metal
2010


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;PDfGyuPbYkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDfGyuPbYkA[/video]
Bought this album just for the sake of neat album cover. It turned out to be a wonderful album and I listened to it 7 times in a day.
E: Wow, all youtube versions suck. Blurry as phuque, and too much bass. Oh well, you get the idea.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 21, 2013)

*Altar of Plagues*
_Sol_
Post-Black Metal
2008


----------



## Conker (Mar 21, 2013)

_Captain Morgan's Revenge_ by Alestorm. SO GOOD


----------



## Ranguvar (Mar 21, 2013)

*Phantogram *(2009) _Eyelid Movies 
_


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 22, 2013)

*Altar of Plagues*
_White Tomb_
Post-Black Metal
2009






Yes, am am addicted to this band as of late.


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 22, 2013)

Summer's Glory is such a beautiful song.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 22, 2013)

*Isis*
_Oceanic_
Post-Metal/Sludge Metal
2002


----------



## Corwin Cross (Mar 22, 2013)

Caribou- The Milk of Human Kindness (2005).

One of the quintessential folktronica albums.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 22, 2013)

*Nine Inch Nails - (1996) Quake*
_Dark ambient, god-tier video game OST_






*Sample: Nine Inch Nails - Gloom Keep*

CLECK
CHIKKA...
PIIING


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 23, 2013)

*Transcending Bizarre?*
_The Misanthrope's Fable_
Avant-garde Black Metal (also sounds like a little bit of melodic and symphonic black metal.)
2010


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 24, 2013)

*Isis*
_Oceanic_
Post-Metal/Sludge Metal
2002


----------



## chagen (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Dreaming (Mar 24, 2013)

Goodbye 2011

Tezija & Kayra
Electronic/Trance
2011






Not bad for generic trance


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 24, 2013)

*Isis*
_Mosquito Control_
Sludge Metal
1998


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## chagen (Mar 25, 2013)

*portal outre

*


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 25, 2013)

nadja said:


> *portal outre
> 
> *



 Portal are a very interesting group. My dad showed me these one day and I was all "What is happening!?". Hehe.





Such a good album. I must buy a physical copy of this.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 25, 2013)

*Black Sabbath*
_Paranoid_
Classic Hard Rock
1970








nadja said:


> *portal outre
> 
> *



I love Portal. I own their newest album, Vexovoid, but haven't yet been in the mood to hear it yet.


----------



## Paradox Trigger (Mar 25, 2013)

Surrealistic Pillow by Jefferson Airplane
-White Rabbit-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=942nkyWiPcQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 25, 2013)

*Black Sabbath*
_Master of Realith_
Classic Hard Rock
1971


----------



## chagen (Mar 25, 2013)

earth drone/post-rock
angels of darkness, demons of light 1 & 2


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 25, 2013)

*Trust Fall - (2012) Work Hard, Play Weird, Stay Kvlt*
_Emo, hardcore, essential black emo or some shit_






*Sample: Trust Fall - 21 Steps to Nowhere*



nadja said:


> earth drone/post-rock
> angels of darkness, demons of light 1 & 2



Oh man, I gotta start listening to Earth again. Good band.


----------



## DevDawgTact. (Mar 25, 2013)

I've been listening to Red- "Until We Have Faces". Just some album of theirs that I picked up on lately. http://www.YouTube.com/watch?v98cIe6a944s


----------



## TheNewBreed (Mar 26, 2013)

If it's a full album in a row then mine would be:

Gravity
Lecrae
Christian Rap
2012
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYlepBK41hw


----------



## chagen (Mar 26, 2013)

*sunn 0))) grimmrobe demos


*


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 26, 2013)

The last album I listened to was Electronic Earth by Labrinth (2012).


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 26, 2013)

*Chemlab - (2004) Oxidizer*
_Industrial rock, industrial metal_






*Sample: Chemlab - Megahurts*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 26, 2013)

*Electric Wizard*
_Come My Fanatics...._
Stoner Doom Metal
1997


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 26, 2013)

*Death From Above 1979 - (2004) You're a Woman, I'm a Machine*
_Dance punk, hard rock, fuzzy as fuck_






*Sample: Death From Above 1979 - Black History Month* (listen in 360p; for some reason that's higher quality than 480p)


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 26, 2013)

*Huata*
_Atavist of Mann_
Stoner/Sludge/Doom Metal
2011


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Kiki~ (Mar 26, 2013)

Shudder-Bayside. Anthony Raneri fits inside my pocket


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 26, 2013)

*Vladislav Delay Quartet - (2011) s/t*
_Ambient glitch with a hint of jazz_






*Sample: Vladislav Delay Quartet - Presentiment*


----------



## pukedshark (Mar 26, 2013)

The Slip - Eisenhower


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 26, 2013)

*Moss*
_Tombs of the Blind Drugged_
Sludge/Drone Doom Metal
2009


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 27, 2013)

*Burning Witch*
_Crippled Lucifer_
Sludge/Doom Metal
1998


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 27, 2013)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> *Burning Witch*
> _Crippled Lucifer_
> Sludge/Doom Metal
> 1998



I haven't seen that artwork before. I've seen the original one and the one for the re-released. Unless it was re-released again?


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 28, 2013)

*Evoken*
_Embrace the Emptiness_
Funeral Doom Metal
1998








Moobelle Thundara said:


> I haven't seen that artwork before. I've seen the original one and the one for the re-released. Unless it was re-released again?



I'm not sure what one the art is for, as it was my first time ever seeing it when first hearing the band.


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 28, 2013)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> I'm not sure what one the art is for, as it was my first time ever seeing it when first hearing the band.



Oh okay


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 28, 2013)

*Evoken*
_Antithesis of Light_
Funeral/Death Doom Metal
2005


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 28, 2013)

*The Antlers - (2009) Hospice*
_Indie rock, folk, the most depressing thing ever_

The album tells an explicit story (in first and second person narrative) of a man meeting a depressed and abusive bone cancer patient in the Sloan Kettering Cancer Ward where he is working, falling in love, and eventually watching her die while he is beside her. Memories, regret and grief recur throughout the album.






*Sample: The Antlers - Sylvia*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 28, 2013)

*Draconian*
_Where Lovers Mourn_
Gothic Doom Metal
2003


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 29, 2013)

The Exploited - Fuck the System


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 29, 2013)

Decided to re-listen to one of my favourite albums of all time, from the very same band that has a spot forever in my heart <3

Band: Kamelot
Album: Ghost Opera
Genre: Symphonic Power Metal / Progressive Metal

[video=youtube;y9BwQGYDLXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9BwQGYDLXg[/video]


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Elani.Koala (Mar 29, 2013)

Polysics ~ Polysics or Die!!!!
â™¥â™¥â™¥


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Mar 30, 2013)

_Maybe You've Been Brainwashed Too_ by the New Radicals


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 30, 2013)

*Draconian*
_A Rose for the Apocalypse_
Gothic Doom Metal
2011


----------



## chagen (Mar 30, 2013)

*The new blockaders 
*Changez Les Blockeurs
style;noise music. year;1982


[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdNS0HrmLPc[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 30, 2013)

*Into Eternity*
_Into Eternity_
Progressive Melodic Death Metal
1999


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 2, 2013)

*Le Diktat - (2005) 2+2=5*
_Industrial hip-hop, rhythmic noise, aggrotech, breakbeat_

66:28 of pure adrenaline.






*Sample: Le Diktat - Obscurantis Order*


----------



## ESB1023 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Touche Amore-Parting The Sea Between Brightness And Me
*This is kind of a slightly mixed bag. It has instrumentation of pop punk, the vocals of hardcore punk, and lyrics that are like emo poetry, but not as depressing. It's like they're are shouting out all the frustration that I feel. It's simply fantastic.
[video=youtube;ZsLUYzKGlZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsLUYzKGlZA[/video]
If you like this album, listen to Wildlife by La Dispute!


----------



## ESB1023 (Apr 2, 2013)

Another great album that I listened to rather recently was:
*
Andrew Jackson Jihad- People That Can Eat People Are The Luckiest People In The World*
This album is an example of folk punk's finest!
[video=youtube;c0cxrA3dTv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0cxrA3dTv4[/video]
If you like this album, listen to Love Songs For The Apocalypse by Johnny Hobo & The Freight Trains!


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Apr 3, 2013)

Skiltron - The Highland Way
Power/Folk Metal
Argentina


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 3, 2013)

*Striborg*
_Solitude_
Depressive Black Metal/Dark Ambient
2007


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 5, 2013)

*Radiohead - (1997) OK Computer*
_Alternative rock, art rock, probably some other genres I don't care about_






*Sample: Radiohead - Paranoid Android*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 5, 2013)

Sounds a lot like Yes


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 5, 2013)

*Oranssi Pazuzu*
_Muukalainen Puhuu_
Psychedelic Black Metal
2009


----------



## Demensa (Apr 6, 2013)

*Nemertines*
Death, My Love (2013)
_Experimental, Metal, Djent, Math, Creeeeepy
_




I didn't enjoy it as much as his previous albums at around the time of Bad Blood, but it was still a good listen.

Also, I went to listen to Metavoid by Lustmord for the first time last night at around 11:30...
I woke up at 3 in the morning with my headphones still on. I only remember hearing the first few tracks. I'll have to try again today when I'm not so tired.


----------



## Plantar (Apr 7, 2013)

*Core (1992)* - Stone Temple Pilots
_Hard rock / grunge / alt rock
_




This is a dam great debut album by the Cali band Stone Temple Pilots... And got it for only $2 at a small thrift store.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 7, 2013)

*Ulcerate*
_Everything is Fire_
Technical Death Metal
2009






What I love about this band, is they are so freakishly technical that no  matter how many times I listen to them, I almost never am able to  expect and predict anything - everything is new to me again. Also, I really like their album and song titles.


----------



## Python Blue (Apr 11, 2013)

Last WHOLE album?
*
Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers* soundtrack by Alan Howarth. In many ways, I think it's actually BETTER than John Carpenter's music for the movies, which seldom had variations of any kind in Halloween 1.

[yt]Sef1sTeCC3U[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 11, 2013)

*16Volt - (1994) Skin*
_Industrial rock, industrial metal, some slight hip-hop influence, essential industrial_

*NEEDLESSLY LARGE IMAGE TIME!!*






*Sample: 16Volt - Slow Wreck*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 11, 2013)

*Dimmu Borgir*
_For All Tid_
Black Metal
1994


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 11, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## dcdsharkattack03 (Apr 11, 2013)

The Afterman: Descension by Coheed and Cambria
Genre: Progressive Rock

And my favorite off the album: The Hard Sell

[video=youtube_share;P5iA4V4Mlds]http://youtu.be/P5iA4V4Mlds[/video]


----------



## chagen (Apr 11, 2013)

blood stain child
epsilon
trance/melodic death metal


----------



## Conker (Apr 11, 2013)

_Device_ by Device. IT IS GOOD

Nice to see some range by that Disturbed dude. Cant' remember his mane. Initials are DD though.


----------



## dcdsharkattack03 (Apr 12, 2013)

Conker said:


> _Device_ by Device. IT IS GOOD
> 
> Nice to see some range by that Disturbed dude. Cant' remember his mane. Initials are DD though.



That'd be David Draiman you're looking for there, Conks.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 12, 2013)

*Satyricon*
_Now, Diabolical_
Black Metal/Black 'n' Roll
2006


----------



## chagen (Apr 13, 2013)

merzbow cycle
harsh noise


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 13, 2013)

*Chemlab - (1991) Ten Ton Pressure EP*
_Industrial metal, industrial rock, american coldwave_






*Sample: Chemlab - Filament*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 14, 2013)

*Belphegor*
_Pestapokalypse VI_
Black/Death Metal
2006


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 15, 2013)

*Chemlab - (1996) Electric Molecular*
_Industrial rock, EBM_

The single for 'Electric Molecular' from East Side Militia. Includes the album version, a remix by KMFDM, an instrumental version of said remix, and a remix by some band you've never heard of.







*Sample: Chemlab - Electric Molecular (KMFDM Death Before Taxes Mix)*


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 15, 2013)

Turns out I like Norah Jones a lot. Weird.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 16, 2013)

*Amia Venera Landscape*
_The Long Procession_
2010
Metalcore/Post-metal/Post-hardcore


----------



## Saga (Apr 16, 2013)

The album is called "Avenged Sevenfold" and it is by Avenged Sevenfold. 
2007 
Metalcore
[video=youtube;hvlpl1AIxUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvlpl1AIxUk[/video]
Just pretend it's a picture instead of a video


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 16, 2013)

*Pierce The Veil*
_Selfish Machines_
Post-hardcore
2012


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 17, 2013)

*Sleep Research Facility - (2001) Nostromo*
_Dark ambient, drone_

_"Sleep Research Facility consists of the single band member Kevin Doherty. His music usually contains no rhythmic elements (one exception is â€œ2.5â€ on Dead Weather Machine), but instead relies on spacious, extended, richly-textured sounds. Occasionally, true â€˜musicalâ€™ elements appear in his work, such as sustained chords (in â€œc-deckâ€ on Nostromo for example), but the majority of his compositions consist of evolving layers of manipulated noise and mechanical drones. He deliberately attempts to avoid any sonic elements which would be likely to disturb a sleepy or sleeping listener, such as sudden loud noises.
In addition to being suitable for sleeping, the music of Sleep Research Facility is also intended to create an aural environment which allows listeners to let their thoughts drift, being gently guided (instead of forced) by the music. The following advice is provided for listeners: â€œrecommended playback level: just above quietâ€. A more detailed overview of Sleep Research Facility can be found on the info page of the official website.
The works of Sleep Research Facility are inspired by noisy industrial environments (such as factories and motorways), certain sci-fi movies (eg. Alien) and various natural environments such as empty frozen tundra and deserts."_






*Sample: Sleep Research Facility - A / Deck*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 17, 2013)

*Jesu*
_Sun Down / Sun Rise_
2007
Post-Rock








Saliva said:


> *Sleep Research Facility - (2001) Nostromo*
> _Dark ambient, drone_
> 
> _"Sleep Research Facility consists of the  single band member Kevin Doherty. His music usually contains no rhythmic  elements (one exception is â€œ2.5â€ on Dead Weather Machine), but instead  relies on spacious, extended, richly-textured sounds. Occasionally, true  â€˜musicalâ€™ elements appear in his work, such as sustained chords (in  â€œc-deckâ€ on Nostromo for example), but the majority of his compositions  consist of evolving layers of manipulated noise and mechanical drones.  He deliberately attempts to avoid any sonic elements which would be  likely to disturb a sleepy or sleeping listener, such as sudden loud  noises.
> ...




Ooh the sample sounds really nice. I am checking this album out now, thank you ^^


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 19, 2013)

*CSSABA - (2009) Toxic CSSABA*
_Industrial black metal, traditional industrial metal, some glitch influence_






*Sample: CSSABA - C (16 Million Colours, Part I and Part II)*



Cchytale Murilega said:


> Ooh the sample sounds really nice. I am checking this album out now, thank you ^^



Cool. Hope you like it.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 19, 2013)

*Lamb of God*
_Sacrament_
Groove Metal
2006








Saliva said:


> Cool. Hope you like it.



I did


----------



## Conker (Apr 20, 2013)

Been listening to _Resilience_ by Drowning Pool quite a bit lately. It's just a really fun rock album.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 20, 2013)

*Lustmord*
_[ THE DARK PLACES OF THE EARTH ]_
Dark Ambient
2009


----------



## DMAN14 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Luke Bryan- Tailgates and Tanlines(2011)
*Country (give it a shot, you may like it)

Heres my favorite song, Drunk on You

[video=youtube;XAQn3AAfOjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAQn3AAfOjk[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 21, 2013)

*Lustmord
*_Carbon/Core_
Dark Ambient, Experimental
2004


----------



## chagen (Apr 22, 2013)

[h=1]Vomir - Renonce[/h]harsh noise walls




[video=youtube;vgkNkBovI3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgkNkBovI3k[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 22, 2013)

*Lustmord*
_[ O T H E R ]_
Dark Ambient, Experimental
2009


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 22, 2013)

*Vladislav Delay - (2005) The Four Quarters*
_Ambient glitch, IDM, absolutely every single sound counts, my favorite album_

I could probably write a fifteen-page essay going into depth about exactly what this album sounds like and what it means to me (and I really could), but I kind of want to save that for another time. So I'll just leave it with this:

Your soul *needs* to experience this four-part masterpiece.






*Sample: Vladislav Delay - The First Quarter*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 23, 2013)

*Darkspace*
_Darkspace I_
Atmospheric Black Metal
2003


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 23, 2013)

*Mountains - (2013) Centralia*
_Ambient, or something_






*Sample: Mountains - Identical Ship*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 24, 2013)

*Rotting Christ*
_Theogonia_
Melodic Black Metal
2007


----------



## Namba (Apr 24, 2013)

*Millencolin*
_Pennybridge Pioneers_
Skate Punk
2000


----------



## Zuranis (Apr 24, 2013)

Of Mice & Men
Of Mice & Men
Metalcore
2010

[yt]Csh496MAD_0[/yt]


Cchytale Murilega said:


> *Pierce The Veil*
> _Selfish Machines_
> Post-hardcore
> *2012*


Not that it matters much but Selfish Machines is from 2010  (Collide With The Sky is from 2012)


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 24, 2013)

*Kate Bush
*The Dreaming
Rock/Pop
1982






Sample.


----------



## Zuranis (Apr 25, 2013)

*Port Blue
*The Airship
2007
_Ambient/Easy Listening_

[yt]Jozz7RmLpq0[/yt]


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 25, 2013)

Dirt Floor
-Chris Whitley
'98
Umm.... Acoustic(Resonator) Rock that's his own masterful brand, I guess. Not noisy, but very nice.
You should really give a listen.






My favorite song is Wild Country, off that album:
http://youtu.be/M3S-sELrrXc


He plays this ALONE. Holy fuck.
No editing, or anything, Live.

It's not loud or super fast pace..... But hot damn he was such a master of guitar.
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dirt_Floor


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 26, 2013)

*Walknut*
_Graveforests and Their Shadows_
Atmospheric Black Metal
2007


----------



## captainbrant (Apr 26, 2013)

.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 26, 2013)

Sea Change
-By beck
2002
Says Indie Rock, kinda progressive, orchestral a bit.... It's Sea Change, basicly.

This album got a five-star Rolling Stone rating, pretty damn high. Always makes me feel... Chill? I guess?
This is the first track's music video, it is, of course, a theme album:

http://youtu.be/Y6zAT15vaFk


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 26, 2013)

Cold Day Memory by Sevendust. The way this album plays out, I can listen to it multiple times throughout the day and not get tired of it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 26, 2013)

*Genghis Tron - (2008) Board Up the House*
_Grindcore, cybergrind, bipolar disorder in music form_






*Sample: Genghis Tron - Blow Back*


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 26, 2013)

Seeing as I liked the last album I posted here so much, today I bought another album by the same artist. Here it is:


*Kate Bush *
Never For Ever
Rock/Pop
1980







Does anybody mind if I post two samples? There's just so many good songs (in my opinion) on this album it's difficult for me to just choose one.

Samples one and two.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 26, 2013)

@Suketh

The first sample was like an alternate version of the wall...

Not sure what the second was.


----------



## Namba (Apr 26, 2013)

*Bad Religion*
_Recipe For Hate_
Punk
1993


----------



## captainbrant (Apr 26, 2013)

.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 26, 2013)

*The Quick Brown Fox - (2009) Speedkore 4 Kidz!*
_Speedcore, gabber, breakcore, *WAWRUIYAEWUTNMEHTUSKGTFTZ*_






*Sample: The Quick Brown Fox - Serious Shit*

Shitstorm approaching in 3... 2...


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 26, 2013)

*Splattered Entrails*
_Depths of Obscurity_
Brutal Death Metal
2012


----------



## DMAN14 (Apr 26, 2013)

Dusk to Dawn 
By Emancipator

its kinda fusion of traditional instruments and electronical 
[video=youtube;fULXi348-jI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fULXi348-jI[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 26, 2013)

This again.



Cchytale Murilega said:


> *Rotting Christ*
> _Theogonia_
> Melodic Black Metal
> 2007


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 27, 2013)

_Hermaphrodite_ by Eric Copeland.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 27, 2013)

*Gojira*
_From Mars to Sirius_
Progressive Groove Metal
2005


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 29, 2013)

*Renard - (2009) Silence*
_Dark ambient, noise, post-industrial or something_






*Sample: Renard - Silence (Full Album)*


----------



## Namba (Apr 29, 2013)

*The God Awfuls*
_Next Stop Armageddon_
Punk
2004


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 29, 2013)

*Digitalism - (2011) I Love You, Dude*
_House, Electro, "post-electro-mellow-idm-techno-jota-18-m-aviles"_






*Sample: Digitalism - Reeperbahn*


----------



## Namba (Apr 29, 2013)

*Nine Inch Nails*
_The Downward Spiral_
Industrial
1994


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 30, 2013)

*!T.O.O.H.!*
_Order and Punishment_
Progressive Death Metal
2005


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 30, 2013)

*Otto von Schirach - (2006) Maxipad Detention*
_Breakcore, abstract glitch, straight from the ninth circle of hell_






*Sample: Otto von Schirach - Alligator Waltz*


----------



## Cyril (Apr 30, 2013)

Wishbone Ash - Argus
Prog Rock/Classic Rock
1973

Pretty solid album that I don't listen to enough


----------



## Heliophobic (May 2, 2013)

*Nero's Day at Disneyland - (2009) From Rotting Fantasylands*
_Breakcore, glitch, sounds exactly as the name implies_






*Sample: Nero's Day at Disneyland - Probably End Up Dead in Ditch Somewhere*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 2, 2013)

*Sunn O)))*
_Black One_
Drone Metal
2005


----------



## Heliophobic (May 2, 2013)

*Azrael - (2009) Cold Cash*
_Gabber, hardcore, breakcore, 27 minutes of *OOA OOA OOA OOA OOA OOA OOA OOA*_






*Sample: Azrael - Naughty Boy (feat. Furries in a Blender)*


----------



## Duality Jack (May 2, 2013)

Currently listening to some old Oomph! albums

Currently "Monster"




Most notable for the track Labrynth (Vimeo Link)
Some nice Neue Deutsche HÃ¤rte to warm my day.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 3, 2013)

*Die Warzau - (2004) Convenience*
_Industrial pop, american coldwave_







*Sample: Die Warzau - Curious*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 3, 2013)

*Lurker of Chalice*
_Lurker of Chalice_
Atmospheric/Ambient Black Metal
2005


----------



## Heliophobic (May 3, 2013)

*Kitcaliber - (2010) This Broken City*
_Digital hardcore, breakcore, half of this shit is just metal samples slapped together_






*Sample: Kitcaliber - Talkin'*


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 4, 2013)

Is it just me, or have the last couple of pages have all been about punk and extreme metal or metal-based variations_*? 

The Best of STR House & Techno Vol 2*_ (1991)
Techno, House, Acid






It's official: I'm a _Trilithon_ fan. _The Sound of Now_ isn't far behind.

*Classic Euro Hits Volume 1* (2000)
Italo-disco, Techno, Synth-pop




Just when I thought I was getting a little tired of listening to it, I go ahead and listen to one of the songs 3 times in a day while driving. Had to stop listening because the car's in the shop.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 4, 2013)

*Edit:* Double post. Fuck me.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 4, 2013)

*Front Line Assembly - (1994) Millennium (Single)*
_Industrial metal, metal that's industrial, more industrial metal, post-avant jazz-core_






*Sample: Front Line Assembly - Millennium (Left in Ruins Remix)*


----------



## BigwiggingAround (May 5, 2013)

Yo Yo Ma plays Ennio Morricone.
_Really fucking amazing classical, soundtrack._


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 5, 2013)

*Xasthur*
_Subliminal Genocide_
Depresive Black Metal
2006


----------



## Heliophobic (May 5, 2013)

*Mayhem - (2009) Sharktits*
_Electro house, electro, /v/core_






*Sample: Mayhem - Galaxy Eater*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 5, 2013)

*Burzum*
_Hvis lyset tar oss_
Black Metal
1994


----------



## Kahoku (May 5, 2013)

And I am now listening to " Naught " from them


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 5, 2013)

*Wigrid*
_Die Asche eines Lebens_
Depressive Black Metal
2005


----------



## Conker (May 8, 2013)

I wound up going through the entire Hollywood Undead discography in the effort to find an album's worth of songs that I'd like.

Turns out I was able to do that! I've always said a 1/3 of their songs aren't shit but actually pretty good.

So yup 

I've been listening to that quite a bit since they'll be coming to my area in less than a week and I've got tickets.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 8, 2013)

*Limbonic Art*
_Moon in the Scorpio_
Symphonic Black Metal
1996


----------



## Heliophobic (May 9, 2013)

*Have a Nice Life - (2008) Deathconsciousness*
_Shoegaze, post-rock, lo-fi_






*Sample: Have a Nice Life - The Big Gloom*


----------



## chagen (May 9, 2013)

sleep research facility
deep frieze 
dark ambient


----------



## Zuranis (May 9, 2013)

*Of Mice & Men
*_The Flood (Deluxe Reissue)_
Metalcore
2012


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 9, 2013)

*Odium*
_The Sad Realm of the Stars_
Symphonic Black Metal
1998


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 9, 2013)

Saliva, I get that you got it bad for SqueedgeMonster's art, but are those really albums, the ones with SqeedgeMonster's art? 
No I didn't go and check every single link.

*Daft Punk: Discovery*
House, Disco, Post-Disco, Synth-pop-inspired House, Garage House
2001






Finally showed it to a friend of mine. We didn't really listen to it since we were so busy talking throughout the entire road trip. But it was PERFECT for driving back home during that warm, sunny afternoon. Should've taken more pictures... 

While looking for that pic, I stumbled into a little information on the album. Made me like it even more.
I was surprised that it was released in 2001. Could've sworn it came out earlier.

_*Special EFX: Peace of the World*_
Jazz, Smooth Jazz, Latin Jazz, Fusion
1991





Not my cup of tea, but I bought it for $5 because it looked familiar and retro. It's nice, mostly instrumental. Definitely got me drawing rather than dancing. ^^


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 10, 2013)

*Limbonic Art*
_Ad Noctum - Dynasty of Death_
Symphonic Black Metal
1999


----------



## Heliophobic (May 10, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Saliva, I get that you got it bad for SqueedgeMonster's art, but are those really albums, the ones with SqeedgeMonster's art?
> No I didn't go and check every single link.



You... you're asking if they're real albums?

Yes. Yes they are. Squeedge does most of the art for her boyfriend Renard's independent music label.

Yes. The music is indeed very real. Sitting down listening to pretend music isn't really my thing.


----------



## EloeElwe (May 10, 2013)

"Are You Experienced" Jimi Hendrix On real vinyl!

"Atom Heart Mother" Pink Floyd Is next also on vinyl


----------



## Demensa (May 11, 2013)

*Aquilus - Griseus* (2011)
Symphonic Black Metal, More piano and strings than guitar







Saliva said:


> Sitting down listening to pretend music isn't really my thing.



Well you _obviously _have no taste in post-music.


----------



## Zuranis (May 11, 2013)

*Sleeping With Sirens
*_If You Were A Movie, This Would Be Your Soundtrack [EP]_
Rock/Acoustic
2012





Also:

*Chelsea Grin
*_Chelsea Grin [EP]_
Death Metal/Hardcore
2008


----------



## captainbrant (May 11, 2013)

.


----------



## Zuranis (May 11, 2013)

*Sleeping With Sirens
*_Dead Walker Texas Ranger_
Post-Hardcore
2012









ElectricBlue1989 said:


> While looking for that pic, I stumbled into a little information on the album. Made me like it even more.
> I was surprised that it was released in 2001. Could've sworn it came out earlier.



You could be thinking of Homework. I get those two mixed up a lot.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 11, 2013)

*Skyforger*
_LatvieÅ¡u strÄ“lnieki_
Pagan Metal
2000


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 11, 2013)

Saliva said:


> You... you're asking if they're real albums?
> 
> Yes. Yes they are. Squeedge does most of the art for her boyfriend Renard's independent music label.
> 
> Yes. The music is indeed very real. Sitting down listening to pretend music isn't really my thing.



What I meant to say was if those were albums in the sense that they're more than one song. Either an album release with 8-10 songs or an EP with, like, 2. I was under the impression they were all singles. 

Renard + Sqeedge? Whoa, cool! 

I checked some of the links. Pretty dope.Thanks for postin'. ^^


Pretend music... that label would fit some of the stuff out there. Lol...




Zuranis said:


> You could be thinking of Homework. I get those two mixed up a lot.



I came to learn about _Homework_ a couple of years ago, not too long after (re)discovering (pun not intended) _Daft Punk_ in the late '00s, when I confirmed they sang _One More Time_ and were (partly) responsible for that animated music video that blew me away on _Toonami_ back when I was a kid.

While I did believe that it was 1997 (_Homework_'s release date) when I first was exposed to _Daft Punk_, it actually happened later, in 2001 apparently, because _Toonami_ also started in '97. I recall Tom as the host while the _One More Time/Interstella 555_ videoclip played, rather than Moltar.
Though, looking back, it still felt earlier than early 2001. 
Wild, huh?


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 11, 2013)

*Kroda*
_ÐŸÐ¾Ñ…Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾Ð½ Ð¡Ð¾Ð½Ñ†Ñ (Fimbulvinter)_
Folk Black Metal
2007


----------



## benignBiotic (May 12, 2013)

Eric B and Rakim are so good that I cry sometimes.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 12, 2013)

*SÃ³lstafir*
_Ã BlÃ³Ã°i og Anda_
Black Metal
2002


----------



## Zuranis (May 12, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> I came to learn about _Homework_ a couple of years ago, not too long after (re)discovering (pun not intended) _Daft Punk_ in the late '00s, when I confirmed they sang _One More Time_ and were (partly) responsible for that animated music video that blew me away on _Toonami_ back when I was a kid.
> 
> While I did believe that it was 1997 (_Homework_'s release date) when I first was exposed to _Daft Punk_, it actually happened later, in 2001 apparently, because _Toonami_ also started in '97. I recall Tom as the host while the _One More Time/Interstella 555_ videoclip played, rather than Moltar.
> Though, looking back, it still felt earlier than early 2001.
> Wild, huh?



I was first to exposed to Daft Punk back in 2001. In fact, one of my earliest memories is of One More Time playing literally everywhere my 3 year old self went that was equipped with a radio - the car, a shop, school, you name it.

I got into Daft Punk a LOT a few years ago when I came across the Tron Legacy album. I bought it on iTunes, as well as Discovery. Then Homework, then a couple more albums. For a while, they were all I listened to. Then, I don't know why, but I stopped listening to them and music altogether. It wasn't until about december-ish my friend showed me a load of good bands, and I kind of left Daft Punk in my dust.
I recently downloaded Discovery again, and listened to it a few times, but I do not like their new stuff such as _Get Lucky_.

Also, oh my God, oh my God, *Interstella 5555* - I get so many feels from that movie.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 12, 2013)

*Arckanum*
_Kostogher_
Black Metal
1997


----------



## mrperson379 (May 14, 2013)

Contra - Vampire Weekend
Indie Rock, 2010

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bccKotFwzoY


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 14, 2013)

*Lord Belial*
_Enter the Moonlight Gate_
Black Metal
1997


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 14, 2013)

*Mayhem - It's Murder*





Saliva has been spamming-- er, posting similar stuff. I got curious, so I checked it out. 

It was cool, though admittedly I zoned out right after the beginning. 
There's some dope sounds in the middle songs and at the end, though.

This album is basically a non-stop mix. Though I've found some of the songs individually. Not sure if they appear in a non non-stop mix (not a typo) album.

If you got 48:35 minutes, here you go.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 14, 2013)

*Shining*
_IV - The Eerie Cold_
Depressive Black Metal
2005


----------



## captainbrant (May 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Demensa (May 15, 2013)

*Tera Melos - X'ed Out *(2013)
Math rock, Experimental rock, ambient?






I'm happy with where they've gone with this release.
I wasn't blown away by it, but I feel like it's going to grow on me.
The last song is particularly great.
http://teramelos.bandcamp.com/album/xed-out


----------



## Heliophobic (May 18, 2013)

*Cyanotic - (2005) Transhuman*
_Industrial metal, digital hardcore, breakbeat_

Distortion reigns supreme.






Sample: Cyanotic - Transhuman


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 19, 2013)

*Mustan Kuun Lapset*
_Talvanranta_
Melodic Black Metal/Dark Metal
2005


----------



## benignBiotic (May 19, 2013)

Finally listened to Drukqs in its entirety. It's a lot better than I previously thought.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 20, 2013)

*Death From Above 1979 - (2005) Black History Month*
_Dance punk, alternative rock, HOLY SHIT_






*Sample: Death From Above 1979 - Black History Month*


----------



## Demensa (May 21, 2013)

*Sigur RÃ³s - Valtari (2012)*
Ambient, Post Rock, 'ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...'





Sample: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_TZdqc5EpE


----------



## Zuranis (May 21, 2013)

*Mallory Knox
*_Pilot - EP_
Post Hardcore/Experimental
2011


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 21, 2013)

*Mustan Kuun Lapset*
_Suruntuoja_
Melodic Black Metal
2002


----------



## mrperson379 (May 22, 2013)

captainbrant said:


> so apparently the new Vampire Weekend album has been very well received. Have any of you guys listened to it? Would you recommend it?



I bought it over the weekend and I love it. It's a little calmer, there are a couple songs where Ezra uses voice modifiers.

Vitals - Anberlin
I'll add a video in a minute.

Screw it, they're all live and sound really bad. I recommend just looking it up. They're really great.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 22, 2013)

*The Black Dahlia Murder*
_Unhallowed_
Melodic Death Metal
2003


----------



## benignBiotic (May 23, 2013)

Go figure. I honestly wasn't a huge Daft Punk fan before this, but RAM is excellent. It's like sexy melted chocolate for the ears.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 23, 2013)

*Flourishing*
_Intersubjectivity_
Technical Death Metal/Post-Hardcore
2012


----------



## Heliophobic (May 23, 2013)

*Le Diktat - (2008) Unabomber*
_Industrial hip-hop, powernoise, breakbeat, the musical equivalent of shoving a two-foot-long steel dildo through your fucking brain_







*Sample: Le Diktat - Doggybrain*


----------



## mrperson379 (May 24, 2013)

Currently listening to The Rhumb Line by Ra Ra Riot.uhhhh... Here's a video.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dgRTVo6ShwThe video link button's missing...


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 24, 2013)

*Hideous Deformity*
_Defoulment of Human Purity_
Brutal Technical Death Metal
2010


----------



## Heliophobic (May 27, 2013)

*Death From Above 1979 - (2002) Heads Up*
_Dance punk, hard rock, alternative rock, whatever_






*Sample: Death From Above 1979 - Dead Womb*


----------



## Namba (Jun 6, 2013)

*Refused*
_The Shape of Punk To Come_
1998
Hardcore Punk / Experimental


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 6, 2013)

*Front Line Assembly - (1995) Hard Wired*
_EBM, electro-industrial, essential 90s industrial_

Just look at that ugly-as-shit album cover. You know it has to be awesome.






*Sample: Front Line Assembly - Infra Red Combat*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 6, 2013)

*Leviathan*
_VerrÃ¤ter_
Black Metal
2002


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 10, 2013)

*Arcade Fire - (2004) Funeral*
_Indie rock, alternative rock, so this is what love feels like_






*Sample: Arcade Fire - Wake Up*



Cchytale Murilega said:


>



Holy shit. Was that cover done by ZdzisÅ‚aw BeksiÅ„ski?


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 10, 2013)

*Carach Angren*_
Death Came Through a Phantom Ship_
Symphonic/Theatrical Black Metal
2010







Saliva said:


> Holy shit. Was that cover done by ZdzisÅ‚aw BeksiÅ„ski?



Yeah.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 10, 2013)

*Front Line Assembly - (1999) Quake III Arena*
_Electro-industrial, EBM, breakbeat, industrial metal_

Front Line Assembly's contribution to the Quake III Arena soundtrack.
Not an official release, but who cares?






*Sample: Front Line Assembly - fla22k_04*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 12, 2013)

*Arckanum*
_HelvÃ­tismyrkr_
Black Metal
2011


----------



## Namba (Jun 19, 2013)

*The (International) Noise Conspiracy*
_Survival Sickness_
Punk
2000


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 19, 2013)

*Rotting Christ*
_Thy Mighty Contract_
1993
Black Metal


----------



## Namba (Jun 20, 2013)

*The Germs*
_GI_
1979
Hardcore Punk






ALSO (and I'm usually not really into this type of music, but this really got my head banging)

*Lair of the Minotaur*
_Carnage_
2004
Black Metal






EXAMPLE
[video=youtube;BhM19JSeqmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhM19JSeqmU[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jun 21, 2013)

*Gallows*
_Orchestra of Wolves_
2006
Hardcore Punk


----------



## Fiendly (Jun 21, 2013)

*Exotic Animal Petting Zoo*
_Tree Of Tongues_
2012
Experimental Mathcore





Very good if you like a lot of different kinds of metal, particularly the crazier sorts of hardcore. It suffers from having two _atrocious_ tracks awkwardly stuffed into it that ruined this first listen to it, but they've been handily excised and I'll be playing this thing a lot in the near future. I also saw them live and they went goddamn nuts, it was awesome.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 21, 2013)

*Mindless Self Indulgence - (2008 ) If*
_Industrial jungle pussy punk, nu metal, the kind of edgy teenage garbage that I love_






*Sample: Mindless Self Indulgence - Issues*


----------



## Kirra-The-Cat (Jun 21, 2013)

*Insane clown posse-Riddle Box

*
Horror Core/rap/Death Metal/Rap/Alternative /Underground Rap




what can i say i just love the horror and what the family's about all i can say is im a Juggalo


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 21, 2013)

*Dead Shell of Universe*_
Tamo gde pupoljak vene... tamo je moje seme
_2008
Black Metal


----------



## Tossu-sama (Jun 25, 2013)

Judging by how my CD pile looks like...

*Poets of the Fall - Revolution Roulette*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;BxsAIDrcEN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxsAIDrcEN0[/video]
Is a good album with great cover art


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;BxsAIDrcEN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxsAIDrcEN0[/video]
Is a good album with great cover art

And then a swing album from a band I do so adore, Squirrel nut zippers with the album Perennial favourites.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbH-U2b_EsQ


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 27, 2013)

*Byetone - (2008 ) Death of a Typographer*
Minimal techno, glitch, ambient






*Sample: Byetone - Black Is Black*


----------



## Namba (Jun 27, 2013)

*The Beatles*
_White Album_
1968
Rock / Experimental


----------



## Jay-Hyaena (Jun 27, 2013)

_The Art of Partying_ - Municipal Waste
2007
Crossover Thrash


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 27, 2013)

*Paysage d'Hiver*
_Das Tor_
2013
Atmospheric Black Metal


----------



## MusicWulf13 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Jimmy Eat World
*_Damage_
2013
Alternative Rock


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 29, 2013)

*Astral Silence*
_Astral Journey_
Atmospheric Black Metal
2010


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 29, 2013)

*Godspeed You! Black Emperor - (2000) Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas to Heaven*
_Post-rock, ambient, crescendo-core, the very sound that resonates after the apocalypse_






*Sample: Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Static*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 30, 2013)

*Midnight Odyssey*
_Funerals from the Astral Sphere_
Atmospheric Black Metal
2011


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 1, 2013)

*16Volt - (2000) Demography: The Basement Tapes*
_Industrial rock, lo-fi, essential industrial_

A collection of their old demos from 1991. Wildly shifts from upbeat and adrenaline-pumping to slow and melancholic.
Gritty, shitty sound quality guaranteed or your money back!






*Sample: 16Volt - Hang Your Head*


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 2, 2013)

_'A place of love and mystery. I'll be there anytime._' That's a really sweet album.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 2, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin soundtrack. Can't stop listening to the second track. c:


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 2, 2013)

Blackmore's Night - Dancer and the Moon






Ole Ricardo is a hero of sorts to me, his music I love in all its forms.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 2, 2013)

Annie - Anniemal


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 2, 2013)

*Screaming Mechanical Brain - (2004) The Process of Assimilation*
_Digital hardcore, nu metal, electropunk_






*Sample: Screaming Mechanical Brain - Welcome to the Kingdom of Fear*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 2, 2013)

*...and Oceans / Havoc Unit* / *The Sinecay*
_Synaesthesia (The Requiem Reveries)_ [split album]
Industrial Black Metal/Electronica
2007


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 2, 2013)

*edIT - (2004) Crying over Pros for No Reason*
_Glitch-hop, IDM, now I'm sad_






*Sample: edIT - Ants*


----------



## Demensa (Jul 3, 2013)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> *...and Oceans / Havoc Unit* / *The Sinecay*
> _Synaesthesia (The Requiem Reveries)_ [split album]
> Industrial Black Metal/Electronica
> 2007



I bought a bunch of random discounted CDs for 99 cents each a while back and this was one of them. 
It feels strange seeing it here again. Quite an interesting mix of music.

*Albert Ayler Trio - Spiritual Unity* 
Free Jazz






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWsIG5sNq1Q


----------



## Kord (Jul 3, 2013)

This is easily the greatest psychedelic rock album I have in my library, recently getting back into it.
[video=youtube;NRuoXqpL6ZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRuoXqpL6ZM[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 3, 2013)

*Meshuggah*
_Nothing_
Math Metal/Djent
2002


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 8, 2013)

Shut up :I


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 8, 2013)

*Black Wreath*
_A Pyre of Lost Dreams_
Funeral Doom Metal
2009


----------



## ArawnBheur (Jul 8, 2013)

*Album Title:*  Râˆ†
*Artist Name:*  Simon Curtis 
*Genre:*  Electronic/pop
*Example:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zh3eG7HgnCM


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 9, 2013)

*Front Line Assembly - (2013) Echogenetic*
_EBM, electro-industrial, good brostep, bass-heavy music done right_

Just released a few days ago. It sounds much different than their usual stuff, but it's like this really cool kind of different. Plus it still has that classic cyberpunk feeling you all know and love. I can tell it's going to be a really controversial addition to FLA's discography, but just give it a try.






*Sample: Front Line Assembly - Killing Grounds*


----------



## Demensa (Jul 9, 2013)

*Grover Washington JR. - Winelight (1980)*
Jazz, Pop, Jazz Fusion




Very calming...

Sample: Take Me There


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 9, 2013)

Count Bass D - Grandmas Nutz






Those were some sick beats. I really liked it.


----------



## Kyoki_13 (Jul 9, 2013)

Wretched And Divine: The Story Of The Wild Ones by Black Veil Brides :3


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 9, 2013)

*Mistress of the Dead*
_I Know Her Face from the Tombstone_
Funeral Doom Metal
2006


----------



## Namba (Jul 11, 2013)

*Nine Inch Nails*
_The Downward Spiral_
Industrial
1994


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 11, 2013)

"Peace" by Anything Box.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI53G_D5Dbw

The '80s were an awesome time and I feel bad to have just barely missed them.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 11, 2013)

*Catacombs*
_In the Depths of R'lyeh_
Funeral Doom Metal
2006


----------



## Namba (Jul 11, 2013)

*August Burns Red*
_Rescue and Restore_
Metal
2013


----------



## Saga (Jul 11, 2013)

Hotel california - The Eagles

[video=youtube;uF8-tk9qGrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uF8-tk9qGrc[/video]
Came for the single, ended up listening to whole thing.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 11, 2013)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> *Catacombs*
> _In the Depths of R'lyeh_
> Funeral Doom Metal
> 2006



That looks like something I'd like to listen to.

*Pathology*
_Awaken to the Suffering_
Brutal Death Metal
2011


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 11, 2013)

*diSEMBOWELMEN**T*
_Transcendence into the Peripheral_
Death/Doom Metal
1993








Gibby said:


> That looks like something I'd like to listen to.



If you're into painfully slow, dark and heavy music with guttural vocals (which if you listened to Pathology I'm sure you do), go for it. It's an amazing funeral doom metal album. And if do you wind up liking it, you should try other similar funeral/death/doom metal bands like Evoken, Tyranny, diSEMBOWELMENT and perhaps Skepticism and Esoteric as well.



Namba said:


> *August Burns Red*
> _Rescue and Restore_
> Metal
> 2013




Oh neat - I did not know that ABR had a new album out.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 12, 2013)

*Ministry - (1988) The Land of Rape and Honey*
_Industrial metal, old-school industrial, the soundtrack to WWIII_






*Sample: Ministry - The Land of Rape and Honey*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 13, 2013)

*Ahab*
_The Call of the Wretched Sea_
Funeral Doom Metal
2006


----------



## Demensa (Jul 13, 2013)

*Senmuth - Hexeractime (2011)*
Instrumental Metal, Exometal





Sample - Awakening Magnetar

This album was interesting... Not my favourite thing ever... but slightly different.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 13, 2013)

åŽŸç½ªç‰©èªž-ç¬¬1å¹•- (Story of the Original Sin -Act One-) by Mothy


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 16, 2013)

This again.



Cchytale Murilega said:


> *diSEMBOWELMEN**T*
> _Transcendence into the Peripheral_
> Death/Doom Metal
> 1993


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 17, 2013)

Zuranis said:


> I was first to exposed to Daft Punk back in 2001. In fact, one of my earliest memories is of One More Time playing literally everywhere my 3 year old self went that was equipped with a radio - the car, a shop, school, you name it.
> 
> I got into Daft Punk a LOT a few years ago when I came across the Tron Legacy album. I bought it on iTunes, as well as Discovery. Then Homework, then a couple more albums. For a while, they were all I listened to. Then, I don't know why, but I stopped listening to them and music altogether. It wasn't until about december-ish my friend showed me a load of good bands, and I kind of left Daft Punk in my dust.
> I recently downloaded Discovery again, and listened to it a few times, but I do not like their new stuff such as _Get Lucky_.
> ...



I think I figured it out. Maybe it was because at the end of _Interstella 555_ one sees a Daft Punk labeled album dated 1997 (_Alive 1997_ to be specific) and for some reason I believed my exposure to the movie and the group happened in '97. This was after I watched Interstella 555 completely for the first time but before I got to check out Daft Punk's discography.

Ah, _Get Lucky_. The song about two sex-addicts that don't know when to quit and giving each other the gift that keeps on giving (STDs).

LOL. I kid. I kid.

I actually like the song. It's perfect for summer. Which is good since it's also one of those songs that has gotten massive airplay. On a good day you can hear it three times without even trying.
Pop, contemporary, flavor-or-the-moment, rock, and "oldies" (80s and 90s) radio stations, all but one that have never heard of Daft Punk or played their music, play that song (said radio station, the one that debuted it here, rubs it in. In defense of the oldies station, they play the longer album version).
 I only recall two other songs that have done that this summer, that other annoying song by Pharrell Williams, and Bruno Mars' _Treasure_, both of which have retro vibes. But Daft Punk deserves credit for being able to pull it off, too. They truly have the skills to pay the bills.

Sorry for the delay BTW. Still stuck on one CD.

Oh yeah, there was this one:
*
Laserdance - Hypermagic (1993)*
Spacesynth, Synth-Pop


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 17, 2013)

*Abstract Spirit*
_Tragedy and Weeds_
Funeral Doom Metal
2009


----------



## Namba (Jul 18, 2013)

*Incubus*
_S.C.I.E.N.C.E._
Funk Metal
1997






Man, to think Incubus used to be so heavy.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 18, 2013)

Namba said:


> *Incubus*
> _S.C.I.E.N.C.E._
> Funk Metal
> 1997
> ...



God, I fucking love this album.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 18, 2013)

*Ea*
_Ea Taesse_
Funeral Doom Metal
2006


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 18, 2013)

Best of Stereopony (2012)
Stereopony's last concert before breaking up.


----------



## Namba (Jul 19, 2013)

Saliva said:


> God, I fucking love this album.


The best way I can describe it is... cool. It's just fucking cool.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 19, 2013)

*Two Door Cinema Club - Tourist History (2010)*
Pop, 'indie'-rock, dance-punk





Very upbeat and... dance-y. A pleasant change from the progressive metal I usually listen to.



			
				Namba and Saliva said:
			
		

> Incubus - S.C.I.E.N.C.E.



brb, checking this out.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 19, 2013)

*The Glitterati*  -Are You One Of Us? (_2010_)
Sleaze Rock , Rock n Roll





One of my favourite albums, rediscovered this beauty recently. Perfect rock n roll guitars and vocals, shame they disbanded two years ago.


----------



## Namba (Jul 19, 2013)

Demensa said:


> brb, checking this out.



[video=youtube;rl3EcLaNvKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rl3EcLaNvKk[/video]

Here you go, bro.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 19, 2013)

*Shape of Despair*
_Shades of..._
Funeral Doom Metal
2000


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 19, 2013)

Saliva said:


> *Screaming Mechanical Brain - (2004) The Process of Assimilation*
> _Digital hardcore, nu metal, electropunk_
> 
> 
> ...



Fucking hell, is this an addictive album. I can't help but listen to this twice in a row.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 20, 2013)

So thanks to Cchytale Murilega I'm listening to funeral doom metal. Mostly what he's been posting. Tis the genre I always wanted. ;~;

Last thing I listened to though:

*Blotted Science
*_Machinations of Dementia
_Progressive Instrumental Technical Death Metal (lmao genres)
2007


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 20, 2013)

*Aosoth*
_III - Violence & Variations_
Black Metal
2011


----------



## Namba (Jul 20, 2013)

*The Dillinger Escape Plan*
_One of Us Is the Killer_
Chaotic Mathcore
2013


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 21, 2013)

*1349*
_Hellfire_
Black Metal
2005


----------



## Namba (Jul 22, 2013)

*Mastodon*
_Leviathan_
2005
Metal / I-Just-Grew-a-Beard


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 22, 2013)

*Alrakis*
_Alpha Eri_
Atmospheric/Ambient Black Metal
2011


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 22, 2013)

*Aubrey Hodges - (1997) Doom 64 OST*
_Dark ambient, soundscape, post-industrial, greatest horror video game OST ever made_






*Sample: Aubrey Hodges - The Madness (Staging Area)*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 24, 2013)

*ThrÃ¤nenkind*
_Eine Momentaufnahme - Der Rest ist nur Einsamkeit_
Black Metal/Depressive Rock/Post-Punk
2010


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 24, 2013)

Jupiter 
Blessing of the Future

Was alright, definitely not Versailles. But still pretty good.
I'm sure it'll grow on me if I listen to it more than once.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 24, 2013)

Daft Punk - Random Access Memories.

If you like Daft Punk, don't listen.


It's a nice album, but not a DP album, it's more of them featuring on it. I miss their technology, it's minimal on this.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 24, 2013)

*Amesoeurs*
_Amesoeurs_
Black Metal/Post-Punk/Depressive Rock
2009


----------



## Namba (Jul 26, 2013)

*In Flames*
_Sounds of a Playground Fading_
2011
Melodic Death Metal


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 26, 2013)

*Belphegor*
_Pestapokalypse VI_
Blackened Death Metal
2006


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 26, 2013)

^Belphegor... like the demon of Acedia/Sloth?

Listened to all the InuYasha soundtracks. I'm a flucking nerd.


----------



## Fjordy (Jul 26, 2013)

Born In The U.S.A. (1984)
Bruce Springsteen
Heartland rock





I still absolutely love this album.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 26, 2013)

*Mouth of the Architect*
_The Ties That Bind_
Atmospheric Sludge Metal/Post-Metal/Post-hardcore
2006








MochiElZorro said:


> ^Belphegor... like the demon of Acedia/Sloth?



Not even sure who/what that is.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 26, 2013)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> Not even sure who/what that is.



Belphegor, in Catholic myth/folklore, was the demon of Acedia, or Sloth. The more you know...


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 27, 2013)

*Balboa & Rosetta*
_Project Mercury_ (split album)
Post-hardcore/post-metal/screamo/stuff like that I guess


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 27, 2013)

*The Beatles*
A youtube contemplation of beatles love songs, not sure it was an acutal album though, but had the length of one.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 28, 2013)

brave new world from iron maiden

awesome album


----------



## Fjordy (Jul 28, 2013)

Holy Fire (2013)
Foals
Post-rock/Math rock


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 28, 2013)

_*Technotronic - Pump Up the Jam*_ (1989):
Electronic, Hip Hop, Euro House






How much I liked this album is only matched by how long I've played it in my car (weeks!).


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 28, 2013)

*Isis*
_Panopticon_
Atmospheric Sludge Metal/Post-Metal
2004


----------



## Fjordy (Jul 28, 2013)

Nebraska (1982)
Bruce Springsteen
Folk


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 29, 2013)

Petra, a Christian rock band from the 1980's. 
"Not of This World".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmwG1-Vf6xM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i8rXXupc88


----------



## Fjordy (Jul 29, 2013)

Silent Cry [2008]
Feeder
Rock


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 29, 2013)

*Dimmu Borgir*
_StormblÃ¥st MMV
_Symphonic Black Metal
200_5

_


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 29, 2013)

*Nine Inch Nails - (1994) The Downward Spiral*
_Industrial rock, industrial metal, essential albums to end it all to_

I'm seriously bawling my fucking eyes out right now.







*Sample: Nine Inch Nails - The Downward Spiral*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 30, 2013)

*Troll*
_Drep de kristne_
Symphonic Black Metal
2006


----------



## Namba (Jul 30, 2013)

*Nine Inch Nails*
_Further Down the Spiral_
1995
Industrial






This is probably the best remix album ever released. I mean, damn, Trent Reznor went full-out industrial with this one.


----------



## Namba (Jul 30, 2013)

Saliva said:


> *Nine Inch Nails - (1994) The Downward Spiral*
> _Industrial rock, industrial metal, essential albums to end it all to_
> 
> I'm seriously bawling my fucking eyes out right now.
> ...


Dude, it's powerful, ain't it? That particular track made me cry like a baby for god knows how long.

so weird, because I didn't even see you post this until after I made my post lol


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 30, 2013)

*Alghazanth*
_Wreath of Thevetat_
Symphonic Black Metal
2008


----------



## Namba (Jul 30, 2013)

*Nirvana*
_In Utero_
1993
Grunge Rock


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 31, 2013)

ok computer from radiohead


----------



## Fjordy (Jul 31, 2013)

The Unauthorized Biography of Reinhold Messner (1999)
Ben Folds Five
Piano-rock, alternative rock


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 31, 2013)

*Naglfar*
_Harvest_
Melodic Black Metal
2007


----------



## Namba (Aug 1, 2013)

*The Chariot*
_One Wing_
2012
Chaotic Mathcore / Experimental


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 1, 2013)

This again.



Cchytale Murilega said:


> *Troll*
> _Drep de kristne_
> Symphonic Black Metal
> 2006


----------



## Conker (Aug 3, 2013)

FFDP's newest one, _The Wrong Side of Heaven and the Righteous Side of Hell vol 1_. I think it's their best yet, and I FUCKING LOVE IT SO FUCKING MUCH


----------



## Namba (Aug 3, 2013)

Namba said:


> *Nirvana*
> _In Utero_
> 1993
> Grunge Rock


Once again. I'm in lesbians with the rawness of this album.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 3, 2013)

*Necro - (2010) DIE!*
_Death rap, horrorcore, some metal here and there, fucking evil_






*Sample: Necro - asBESTos*


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 3, 2013)

System of a down - Toxicity

I fucking love this album

edit:



Saliva said:


> *Necro - (2010) DIE!*
> _Death rap, horrorcore, some metal here and there, fucking evil_
> 
> 
> ...




wow that's awesome, thanks!


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 3, 2013)

*Summer Fades Away - (2012) We Meet the Last Time, Then Departure*
_Post-rock with hints of traditional Chinese music, crescendo-core_

This has to be the saddest non-/mu/core album I've ever heard.






*Sample: Summer Fades Away - Flower Mio*



Kitsune Cross said:


> wow that's awesome, thanks!



Glad you like it.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 4, 2013)

*Antaeus*
_Blood Libels_
Black Metal
2006


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 4, 2013)

Take a look in the mirror - Korn


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 4, 2013)

*Radiohead - (2001) Amnesiac*
_Art rock, bits of bleeps and bloops and jazz, similar to but more accessible than 'In Rainbows' IMO_






*Sample: Radiohead - I Might Be Wrong*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 4, 2013)

*Blut aus Nord*
_Odinist - The Destruction of Reason by Illumination_
Atmospheric/Experimental Black Metal
2007


----------



## Namba (Aug 4, 2013)

*Norma Jean*
_Wrongdoers_
Chaotic Metal
2013






It leaked, so I figured "what the hell" since I pre-ordered anyway. This is probably their most impressive album to date; I can't stop listening to it now!! And only two days until the official release so I can get my physical copy WOOHOO!!


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 5, 2013)

Brand New - Deja Entendu. 

I only bought this album years ago for one song, never liked much more until I grew older. 
I love this album more year on year.

[video=youtube;MB6ESvoBwxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MB6ESvoBwxI[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 5, 2013)

*Xasthur*
_All Reflections Drained_
Depressive Black Metal/Dark Ambient
2009


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Aug 5, 2013)

Faith No More "Angel Dust"


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 6, 2013)

*Krallice*
_Krallice_
Progressive Black Metal
2008


----------



## Namba (Aug 8, 2013)

Namba said:


> *Norma Jean*
> _Wrongdoers_
> Chaotic Metal
> 2013
> ...


This again. I'm just enjoying this album way too damn much.


----------



## Namba (Aug 8, 2013)

*Pantera*
_Cowboys From Hell_
1990
Metal


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 9, 2013)

*Skepticism*
_Stormcrowfleet_
Funeral Doom Metal
1995


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Aug 12, 2013)

S.O.B. "Vicious World" CD


----------



## Taralack (Aug 12, 2013)

Sakanaction by... Sakanaction.

They're my new Radwimps, pretty much. *hipster JRock glasses*


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Zomboy - The Dead Symphonic EP* (six songs version):





(ElectroJams is the website I borrowed the pic from).

vid:
[video=youtube;mVkpqziGtNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVkpqziGtNY[/video]

It was cool. Shame I missed the concert, though.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 12, 2013)

*Leviathan*
_A Silhouette in Splinters_
Dark Ambient
2005


----------



## Namba (Aug 12, 2013)

*Nine Inch Nails*
_With Teeth_
Industrial
2005


----------



## Unicornboy (Aug 13, 2013)

*Fleet Foxes*
Helplessness Blues
Indie Folk
2011


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 14, 2013)

*LÃ­am*
_MMIX_
Instrumental Post-Rock


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 15, 2013)

Worn Copy by Ariel Pink's Haunted Graffiti






"Sale is final, no rebates."


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 15, 2013)

Solipsist, human equation.
I am in love with its album art


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 15, 2013)

This again.



Cchytale Murilega said:


> *LÃ­am*
> _MMIX_
> Instrumental Post-Rock


----------



## Wrobel (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Namba (Aug 15, 2013)

Namba said:


> *Nine Inch Nails*
> _With Teeth_
> Industrial
> 2005


I can't seem to stop listening to this.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 16, 2013)

*August Burns Red*
_Constellations_
Metalcore


----------



## Namba (Aug 17, 2013)

*Rush*
_Clockwork Angels_
Progressive Rock
2012


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 19, 2013)

*Neurosis*
_The Eye of Every Storm_
Experimental Metal
2004


----------



## PsychicOtter (Aug 22, 2013)

*John Mayer
*_Paradise Valley
_Acoustic Rock/Folk Rock
2013


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 22, 2013)

*Rory Gallagher*
_Top Priority_
Blues Rock
1978


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 22, 2013)

No album art because mobile posting but
 T-Rex - Electric Warrior
Good old British glam rock.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 22, 2013)

*zYnthetic*
Soundtrack for the Apocalypse 
Industrial/Industrial Metal/Dark Ambient
2010






Almost forgot about him


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 22, 2013)

*Screaming Mechanical Brain - (2006) There Is No God in Space*
_Digital hardcore, electropunk, nu metal, faggotcore_






*Sample: Screaming Mechanical Brain - A Road to Hell Well Traveled*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 26, 2013)

*Mitochondrion*
_Archaeaeon_
Death Metal
2008


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 26, 2013)

*Dave Porter - (2012) Breaking Bad: Original Score from the Television Series*
_Dark ambient, soundscape, the complete destruction and total corruption of a father_

You don't have to have ever watched Breaking Bad to love this soundtrack.






*Sample: Dave Porter - Crawl Space*




http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130808182737/breakingbad/images/f/fd/4x11_CrawlSpace.jpg


----------



## JethroLerrael (Aug 28, 2013)

*MOBY
*_Destroyed
_ambient, electronic, moby is, well, moby
[video=youtube;6bTpid3jbAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bTpid3jbAA[/video]

gonna have to go listen to _With Teeth_ again now.


----------



## Namba (Aug 29, 2013)

*Incubus*
_S.C.I.E.N.C.E._
Funk Metal
1997


----------



## JethroLerrael (Aug 30, 2013)

Since I had over 7 hours of listening time today (8 mile walk and 3.5 hour car ride) I got through a bunch of albums.
*The Protomen*: act 1 and act 2 (2006/2009)
*Blues Traveler*: Four (1994)
*Yes*: Fragile (best bloody prog rock album of the '70s)
*Daft Punk*: Alive 2007
*Stemage*: Strati (vLINKY LINKYv)
[video=youtube;pphp3UfNwhE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pphp3UfNwhE&amp;desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dpph  p3UfNwhE&amp;nomobile=1[/video]
it was a good day


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 30, 2013)

_*DJ Quicksilver - Quicksilver*_
Electronic, Trance, Eurohouse
1997


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 30, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> _*DJ Quicksilver - Quicksilver*_
> Electronic, Trance, Eurohouse
> 1997



That's an interesting album cover.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 30, 2013)

*Worship*
_Dooom_
Funeral Doom Metal
2007


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 30, 2013)

*Front Line Assembly - (1990) Caustic Grip*
EBM, electro-industrial, oldschool industrial

Sometimes you just need some cheesy classic EBM to cheer yourself up.






*Sample: Front Line Assembly - Iceolate*


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 30, 2013)

Hope - Join the gang. Awesome nÃ¼ metal band from poland.  2 singers, 2 djs, 2 guitars, bass and drums


----------



## synechdoche (Aug 31, 2013)

gastr del sol - the serpentine similar
how would you describe this. proto post rock? minimalist prog? its very cool


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2013)

*Vladislav Delay - (2011) Vantaa*
_Ambient glitch, ambient dub, ambient techno, perfect soundtrack to a rainy morning_

Brew a cup of tea, sit back, and let the soothing bass rinse through your brain.






*Sample: Vladislav Delay - Vantaa*


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 31, 2013)

Imagine Dragons: Night Visions


----------



## Namba (Aug 31, 2013)

*Nine Inch Nails*
_With Teeth_
Industrial
2005


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 31, 2013)

*Evoken*
_Antithesis of Light_
Funeral Doom/Death Metal
2005


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2013)

*Diablo Swing Orchestra - (2009) Sing-Along Songs for the Damned & Delirious*
_Avant-garde metal, swing metal, symphonic metal, HOLY SHIT_






*Sample: Diablo Swing Orchestra - A Rancid Romance*


----------



## Namba (Sep 1, 2013)

*Old Man Gloom*
_NO_
Doom Metal / Sludge / Ambience
2009


----------



## Kane morioka (Sep 1, 2013)

Daft Punk Alive 1997 love daft pnk but more into oldschool music like Queen or CCR or Steve Vai


----------



## JethroLerrael (Sep 1, 2013)

Kane morioka said:


> Daft Punk Alive 1997 love daft pnk but more into oldschool music like Queen or CCR or Steve Vai


Speaking of queen, just listened to "a night at the opera". Bloody brilliant album as a whole. Plus the hits from it are massive, like "Death on Two Legs (Dedicated to...)", awesome opener to the album


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 1, 2013)

Escape the fate - Dying is your latest fashion

Not really into emo, but it's a good album and band


----------



## Namba (Sep 3, 2013)

*Daughters*
_Canada Songs_
Grindcore
2003


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 3, 2013)

*Cleveland Orchestra* - _Wagner Without Words_ 
A compilation of various pieces by Richard Wagner, sans vocals.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2013)

Saliva said:


> *Godspeed You! Black Emperor - (1998) Fâ™¯Aâ™¯âˆž*
> _Post-rock, ambient, post-apocalyptic, depressing as fuck_
> 
> "... we're taking over the country as of tomorrow. All right? That's it... I've taken a contract on the head of the CIA. He's dead in six months unless he quits. This is it... I don't trust nobody. I'd kill you all as soon as look at you, I've got a hammer... where's my hammer?..."
> ...



This again.

Dear lord is this an awesome album to listen to before bed.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2013)

*The Dear Hunter - (2011) The Color Spectrum*
_Progressive rock, alternative rock, honestly this is too varied to even tag properly_

A brilliant collection of nine 4-track EPs, divided by "colors". Each color has its own specific sound and mood, which progresses gradually throughout the whole album. If you have two and a half hours to kill I highly suggest giving this album a listen.






*Sample 1: Never Forgive, Never Forget (Black)
Sample 2: Deny It All (Red)
Sample 3: A Sea Of Solid Earth (Orange)
Sample 4: A Sua Voz (Yellow)
Sample 5: Crow And Cackle (Green)
Sample 6: Trapdoor (Blue)
Sample 7: Therma (Indigo)
Sample 8: Mr. Malum (Violet)
Sample 9: Fall And Flee (White)*


----------



## Namba (Sep 4, 2013)

*The End*
_Within Dividia_
Technical Mathcore
2004


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 4, 2013)

*The Avalanches - (2000) Since I Left You*
_Turntablism, more uncategorizable shit, the very music they play in the afterlife_






*Sample: How about you listen to the ENTIRE ALBUM HERE, bro.*


----------



## JethroLerrael (Sep 4, 2013)

*The Dreams of Children*: Shadowfax (1984)
New-age world jazz.
This is one of the best albums to fall asleep to.
[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=piwCUjULwxc&amp;desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dpiw  CUjULwxc[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 4, 2013)

Papa roach - The connection






Some songs are good, others are just ok


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 5, 2013)

*Alcest*
_Ã‰cailles de Lune_
Shoegaze
2010


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 5, 2013)

*Retard-O-Bot - (2005) Friendship Forever*
_Electropunk, industrial jungle pussy punk, chiptune influence, faggotcore_






*Sample: Retard-O-Bot - Piggly Wiggly*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 6, 2013)

*Jesu*
_Heart Ache / Dethroned_
2010
Shoegaze/post-rock/drone/sludge/doom metal


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 7, 2013)

Dream Theater - Metropolis Pt.2 Scenes From A Memory . So beautiful


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 7, 2013)

*Krallice*
_Years Past Matter_
Progressive Black Metal
2012


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 8, 2013)

*Whourkr - (2010) Concrete*
_Cybergrind, glitch metal, literally just fucking gibberish nonstop_






*Sample: Whourkr - Gorowatz*

It's titled as Groovinbear in the video but it's Gorowatz.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;h5-FJsYj1ck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5-FJsYj1ck[/video]


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 11, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> [video=youtube;h5-FJsYj1ck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5-FJsYj1ck[/video]


Good Man Coffeecup, I tip my hat.


----------



## JethroLerrael (Sep 11, 2013)

Heh, I just listened to Discovery yesterday. The movie is awesome


----------



## Inpw (Sep 11, 2013)

The Offspring - Americana
Genre: Punkrock
Year: 1998


----------



## captainbrant (Sep 11, 2013)

.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 11, 2013)

System of a down - mezmerize


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 11, 2013)

*Retard-O-Bot - (2003) Scatter Brained*
_Electropunk, industrial jungle pussy punk, stupid people playing stupid music for other stupid people_

Yes, this is actually the album cover.






*Sample: Retard-O-Bot - White Devil*


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 11, 2013)

I reminded myself why I haven't listened to this album in some years...*

Madonna - Confessions on a Dance Floor:*
Electric, House, Europop, Disco
2005




The reason has to be that Madonna talks too much for my taste. And the tempo slows down a little too much in some of the tracks. 
For example, I prefer the radio edit for the song '_Sorry_', since the album version has Madonna saying sorry in other languages, which ruins the vibe for me.
Oh, and the song '_I Love New York_' sucks -aside from being yet another tribute to that city- because of its crappy lyrics.

Though if I'm not careful, I swear that the bass of '_Hung Up_' -the best song- could damage some speakers. Thought it did.

I'm not saying that I loathe this album, but I can manage to live without it for a couple of years. The "Oldies" radio station will take care of my sporadic dose of '_Hung Up_'.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 12, 2013)

*Mastodon - Crack the Skye
*Progressive Metal, Sludge Metal
2009


----------



## Namba (Sep 12, 2013)

*Slipknot*
_All Hope Is Gone_
Nu Metal
2008


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 12, 2013)

Accretion said:


> The Offspring - Americana
> Genre: Punkrock
> Year: 1998


YES! This is one of my most favorite albums ever! For reals, been listening to it since I was like, 5 because of my uncle.

As for me, call me crazy, but every single day, at least once, I listen to either Ð“Ñ€ÑƒÐ¿Ð¿Ð° ÐšÑ€Ð¾Ð²Ð¸ or Ð—Ð²ÐµÐ·Ð´Ð° ÐŸÐ¾ Ð˜Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð¸ Ð¡Ð¾Ð»Ð½Ñ†Ðµ by ÐšÐ¸Ð½Ð¾. Usually in the car on the way to or from school, or I'll play it when I get bored at home when I'm on the computer.


----------



## Namba (Sep 12, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> [video=youtube;h5-FJsYj1ck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5-FJsYj1ck[/video]


Blocked in my country. FML!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 13, 2013)

*Whirling*
_Faceless Phenomena_
Avant-garde Dark Metal
2010


----------



## Demensa (Sep 15, 2013)

*Fleshgod Apocalypse - Labyrinth
*Symphonic Technical Death Metal
2013




Some songs sound very, very similar to ones on previous releases, but honestly I don't mind. 
An excellent addition to their previous albums. 

Album: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yr3jaDbATI


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 15, 2013)

The best of PANTERA


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 17, 2013)

Listened to a potential purchase:
_*
Rush - Signals*_
Hard Rock, Prog Rock
1982


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 18, 2013)

Metallica - Metallica aka the black album


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;WjlaCBI8Oo4]http://youtu.be/WjlaCBI8Oo4[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 20, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Metallica - Metallica aka the black album



This album is so fucking underrated.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 20, 2013)

*Robert Ward*
_Black Bottom_
Blues
2006


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Sep 20, 2013)

Motion City Soundtrack's "My Dinosaur Life"

[video=youtube;BaTSyGfxh5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaTSyGfxh5w&amp;list=PLE6251F29A5576BF5[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 20, 2013)

_*Soundgarden - Superunknown*_
Grunge
1994


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 21, 2013)

_Ã†nima_ _- Tool_


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;kBfJzdse0PY]http://youtu.be/kBfJzdse0PY[/video]


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 21, 2013)

i heard the new lapfox album by RQ


----------



## Conker (Sep 21, 2013)

Charlatan's Web by Bobaflex. Not quite as good as their last two albums, but still a solid bout of music.


----------



## JethroLerrael (Sep 22, 2013)

Been listening to muse the past several days, just finished Black Holes and Revelations. Damn fine album from an equally fine band with plenty of good tunes to jam to.



Conker said:


> Charlatan's Web by Bobaflex. Not quite as good as their last two albums, but still a solid bout of music.


Holy hell, someone else who knows bobaflex? I only know one other dude who knows them and the band spends the night at his place when in town for a show.


----------



## Conker (Sep 22, 2013)

JethroLerrael said:


> Holy hell, someone else who knows bobaflex? I only know one other dude who knows them and the band spends the night at his place when in town for a show.


One of my favorite bands actually. I've seen them live three times and actually met em while they were signing merch. Got all of their signatures on my copy of Hell in my Heart.


----------



## JethroLerrael (Sep 22, 2013)

Ended up listening to the first half of tales from dirt town from bobaflex again. Still not my thing but they are hella good at what they do


----------



## Conker (Sep 22, 2013)

JethroLerrael said:


> Ended up listening to the first half of tales from dirt town from bobaflex again. Still not my thing but they are hella good at what they do


Love that album, though it took a listen or two to grow on me. I'd say Hell in my Heart is still their best effort, though it's hard to choose.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 22, 2013)

*Jesu*
_Christmas_
Post-Rock
2010


----------



## JethroLerrael (Sep 23, 2013)

Celldweller, self-titled
electroindustrialrockstep. Pretty much a bit of everything heavy
(links not working on phone) check out switchback from the album


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 23, 2013)

*Screaming Mechanical brain - (2008 ) In Defiance of Science*
_Electro-punk, digital hardcore, BR00TAL SATANIC ELECTRO-METUL_






*Sample: Screaming Mechanical Brain - In Defiance of Science*

Told you I'd upload it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2013)

*Angelspit - (2006) Krankhaus*
_Modern EBM, industrial metal, delicious Australian accents, the definition of cybergoth_

Man, I've grown to really like these guys since my first listen.






*Sample: Angelspit - Wolf*


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 25, 2013)

*Boards of Canada - (2013) Tomorrow's Harvest*
Electronic





Sample- Palace Posy


----------



## Inpw (Sep 25, 2013)

*Stimming - (2011) **Liqourice*

Genre: Electronic
Style: Abstract, Experimental, Minimal


----------



## JethroLerrael (Sep 25, 2013)

The Dirty Rooks
Sugar Mama (2010)
booze rock, Chicagan blues, good ol' fashion rock 'n' roll
[video=youtube_share;bY2rci7cQSM]http://youtu.be/bY2rci7cQSM[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 25, 2013)

*Jesu*
_Heart Ache / Dethroned_
Drone/Doom Metal/Shoegaze/Post-Rock
2010


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 25, 2013)

Tool - undertow


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 27, 2013)

*Darkspace*
_Darkspace I_
Atmospheric Black Metal
2003


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 27, 2013)

*Die Warzau - (1994) Engine*
_Industrial funk, industrial rock, EBM, oldschool industrial, some hip-hop influence_

I'd imagine it'd be pretty inaccessible for a lot of people, but once you get used to their sound they're fucking great.






*Sample: Die Warzau - All Good Girls*

Ahahahaha, this song may sound nice but it's actually about a father screwing his daughter.


----------



## Conker (Sep 28, 2013)

Listened to the only Glorlyhammer album and A Deathstars album. Liked both, but I wish I liked them more than I did. So close, yet so far.


----------



## rjbartrop (Sep 28, 2013)

The last actual album?   Passengers, by Brian Eno.


----------



## Namba (Sep 28, 2013)

*Thrice*
_The Alchemy Index: Volumes I-IV (Fire, Water, Air, Earth)_
Alternative Rock / Electronic / Folk (Depending on which volume you're listening to)
2007







Really cool concept album. It comes in 2 sets of 2 volumes, with each volume containing 6 tracks clocking 25 minutes on average. The best thing about it is that each volume sounds like the element it's titled as. I still prefer Vheissu, but this one kicks major ass as well.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 28, 2013)

*Retard-O-Bot - (2007) I Don't Think You Really Mean It: Rabid*
_Electropunk, industrial jungle pussy punk, post-avant faggotcore, whatever_

God, these guys were getting so good. It's a shame they stopped after this. Though I found out recently that Peter was doing his own stuff. Might check that out later.






*Sample: Retard-O-Bot - I Don't Think You Really Mean It (Proper)*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 28, 2013)

Hevi metul


----------



## Conker (Sep 28, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Hevi metul


That is a fucking badass album cover


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 28, 2013)

_*The Sword - Gods of the Earth*_
Heavy Metal/Doom Metal/Stoner Metal
2008




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0tROPNS0V0 (Full Album)


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 28, 2013)

I prefer the heavier incubus but is a good chill album

_Incubus - Morning view_


----------



## Namba (Sep 28, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I prefer the heavier incubus but is a good chill album
> 
> _Incubus - Morning view_


Put on some fuckin S.C.I.E.N.C.E. man.


----------



## Conker (Sep 28, 2013)

Nonpoint's self titled album. I quite like it. That's now another CD added to the list of CDs I need to buy. Long list that one.


----------



## Namba (Sep 29, 2013)

*Sonic Youth*
_Daydream Nation_
Punk
1988






Great album to get high to.


----------



## Orvar (Sep 29, 2013)

Avenged Sevenfold/Metal. Love Avenged Sevenfold as of recently, Amazing band if you like metal like me.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 29, 2013)

DP: Random Access Memories. @w@


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 29, 2013)

Orvar said:


> Amazing band if you like metal like me.



I think you need to realize that "metal" is a very broad, diverse genre.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 30, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> DP: Random Access Memories. @w@



I have to say, for them taking such a sharp change in their style for that album, it is really good!

Anyway, my latest listen:

*Of Montreal - Lousy With Sylvianbriar (2013)*
Indie rock






Song: Fugitive Air


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 30, 2013)

Radiohead - pablo honey
_Alternative_


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 30, 2013)

*Laibach - (2003) WAT*
_Martial industrial, post-industrial, minimal EBM_






*Sample: Laibach - Satanic Versus*


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 30, 2013)

Blows my mind off


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 1, 2013)

*Dimmu Borgir*
_Abrahadabra_
Symphonic Black Metal
2010


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes - Fragile. 1971, Progressive Rock


----------



## Namba (Oct 1, 2013)

*Thrice*
_The Artist In the Ambulance_
Hard Rock / Alternative
2003


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 2, 2013)

Tool - Lateralus
_Progressive Metal
Art Rock_


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Oct 2, 2013)

My Dying Bride "The Light At The End Of The World"


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 3, 2013)

Kamelot - Silverthorn (2012)
Symphonic Power Metal

[video=youtube;lwV011buF3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwV011buF3w[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 3, 2013)

Haven't listened to these guys in a while*:

a-ha - Hunting High and Low*:
Electronic, Synth-pop
1985






It's still an album that I still hold near and dear to my heart. In high-school, while everyone not listening to reggaeton listened to Slipknot, this is what I went for. 

[SUB]I still wish I had any of these guys' haircuts and wardrobe.[/SUB]


----------



## Namba (Oct 3, 2013)

*Thrice*
_Anthology_
Live Album
2012


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 3, 2013)

Death - Leprosy
Death fucking metal. Excelent album.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Oct 3, 2013)

Istanbul: Le Livre de la Science de la Musique et les traditions musicales SÃ©pharades et ArmÃ©niennes - HespÃ¨rion XXI, Jordi Savall
Classic, Ethnic
2010

It was very enjoyable experience.


----------



## JethroLerrael (Oct 4, 2013)

Jethro Tull's "Aqualung" and Pink Floyd's "Wish You Were Here".
both are amazing albums


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 4, 2013)

Nickleback "All the right reasons." Elton John. "Yellow Brick Road."


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 5, 2013)

Shadows Fall - The War Within


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 5, 2013)

*Dolorian*
_Dolorian_
2001
Atmospheric/Psychedelic/Ambient Doom Metal


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 5, 2013)

If you listen to fools the mob rules!
*Black sabbath, dio* - mob rules. _Heavy Metal_
[video=youtube_share;px4G34jxaCA]http://youtu.be/px4G34jxaCA[/video]


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 6, 2013)

5FDP - War is the Answer (2009)
"Groove" Metal


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 6, 2013)

Avenged Sevenfold - s/t (2007)
Metal/Alternative


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 7, 2013)

_Iron maiden - Seventh son of a seventh son_
Heavy Metal


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

*Homestuck - (2011) Medium*
_Soundscape, ambient, woah.avi_

Such an underrated album. How come the few good material spewed out from the Homestuck sound team gets buried so far deep underneath the rest of the faggot sparkly fairy princess shit? This doesn't even deserve to be part of the trainwreck that is Homestuck. This is so far above it in ways inexplicable. Seriously, just listen to this shit. It's fucking beautiful.






*Sample: Homestuck - Heat*


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 7, 2013)

Tool - 10.000 Days
_Progresive Metal
Art rock_


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 7, 2013)

_*Bad Religion - Suffer
*_Punk Rock
1988




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXs3ENJ1W7A (Full Album)


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 7, 2013)

*Nadja*
_Bodycage_
Ambient Drone Doom Metal
2005


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 8, 2013)

Between the buried and me - Colors
Progressive Metal; Technical death metal; Metalcore
[video=youtube_share;CuEz_HvBqZ0]http://youtu.be/CuEz_HvBqZ0[/video]


My first time listening to a between the buried and me album
The instrumental is amazing but can't finish to understand the voice


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 8, 2013)

Five Finger Death Punch - War is the Answer (2009)
Metalcore, Groove Metal


----------



## Python Blue (Oct 8, 2013)

Depends at the moment: whole album I'm pretty sure was the Halloween 4 soundtrack, while, if in terms of a bit of an album, it was Gary Numan's "Exile" (industrial/darkwave music).


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 8, 2013)

*Steinkind - (2007) Vom Hier Im Jetzt*
_Modern EBM, dark electro, angry German people yelling at a repetitive beat_






*Sample: Steinkind - Ich Muss*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 8, 2013)

*Isis*
_Wavering Radiant_
Post-Metal/Atmospheric Sludge Metal
2009


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 9, 2013)

Radiohead - ok computer
Alternative Rock


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 11, 2013)

Alice In Chains 
Jar Of Flies
Alternative Rock

A truly amazing album, goes together so well due to not being one of those compilation albums, recommend a listen.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 11, 2013)

*SAM - (2008 ) Synthetic Adrenaline Music*
_Rhythmic noise, modern EBM, dark electro, fucking brain rape_






*Sample: SAM - Trapperfieber*


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 11, 2013)

_*Capital Cities - A Tidal Wave of Mystery*_
Electronic, Rock, Pop, Indie-Rock, Synth-pop
2013






I'm considering getting this one. 
While I was on the fence after listening to the song _Farrah Fawcett Hair _(because even with great references like _Nutella_ and Andre 3000 as guest vocals, the use of the word "sh*t" became overbearing for me, even though the song should be taken with the lightest of hearts), but after listening -and controllng the urge to dance- to _Kangaroo Court_ in a store, pretty much solidified that I really liked it after all.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 11, 2013)

S.O.D - Bigger Than The Devil Crossover Thrash Metal 1999


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 11, 2013)

*SMP - (2007) The Treatment*
_Industrial rock, american coldwave, punk influence_






*Sample: SMP - This Perfect Day*


----------



## captainbrant (Oct 12, 2013)

.


----------



## Conker (Oct 12, 2013)

Gave _Fever_ a listen while playing _Halo 4_ last night. Reminded me that I need to pick up Bullet for my Valentine's newest album, which isn't all that new anymore.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 12, 2013)

*Pearl Jam - Ten*
Grunge
1991





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6ohjZnPnC4 (Full Album)


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 12, 2013)

Stone Sour - House of Gold and Bones Part I (2012)
Hard Rock/Alternative Metal


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 16, 2013)

Static X - Cannibal
_Industrial Metal_


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 21, 2013)

*Powerman 5000 - (2009) Somewhere on the Other Side of Nowhere*
_Nu metal, pseudo-industrial metal, whatever, silly gimmicky shit that I unironically enjoy_

Holy sweet mother of nostalgia.






*Sample: Powerman 5000 - Make Us Insane*


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 30, 2013)

Bought this album yesterday. Saw a great cover and noticed it was Trivium. I couldn't contain myself. I needed it.
[video=youtube;Pii8T2l64Vs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pii8T2l64Vs[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 30, 2013)

_*Eurobeat Masters - Vol. 12*_
Electronic, Italo-Disco, Hi NRG
2008





It's interesting that after considering taking it out the car after a few listens, it got a second wind. I'm surprised that I listened to one particular song (_Doki Doki - Stop Never Stop_) more than the one I intended to listen to (_Delta Queens - Dance Around The World_), because I never payed to much attention to it before.


Then I felt like listening to something a little... darker:

_*Space Trax - The Compilation - Vol: 1*2*3*_
Electronic, House, Techno
1991




Got the first two albums that make this compilation. Maybe I'll look for the third one...


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 31, 2013)

*Agalloch*
_The Mantle_
2002
Folk Metal


----------



## Conker (Oct 31, 2013)

Powerwolf, _Preacher's of the Night_. SOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## Sharg (Oct 31, 2013)

Limbonic Art - S/T.

Feel like they're a seriously underrated Black Metal band.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 1, 2013)

Iron Maiden
_Heavy metal_
Fucking excellent


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 1, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Listened to a potential purchase:
> _*
> Rush - Signals*_
> Hard Rock, Prog Rock
> 1982



Got it. And listened to it.

I swear that I fit the mold of the _New World Man_. And if I was a betting man, so would most of us.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 1, 2013)

*Have a Nice Life - (2008) Deathconsciousness*
_Shoegaze, post-rock, lo-fi, feelcore, pure melancholy_






*Sample: Have a Nice Life - Bloodhail*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 3, 2013)

*Darkspace*
_Darkspace II_
Raw Atmospheric Black Metal
2005


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 6, 2013)

Muse - Absolution_
Progressive Rock_


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 8, 2013)

Dead Kennedys - _Fresh Fruit for Rotting Vegetables_
Punk, 1980


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 8, 2013)

*Powerslave - Iron Maiden
Heavy Metal
1984
*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rReutYNw7Z4 (Full Album)

My personal favorite Iron Maiden album.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 9, 2013)

*16Volt - (1994) Skin*
_Industrial rock, industrial metal, some slight hip-hop influence, songs about self-destructive addiction_






*Sample: 16Volt - Skin*


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 9, 2013)

Pink Floyd
_Progressive rock_


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 12, 2013)

EMINEM
Hip-Hop


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 12, 2013)

*Skinny Puppy* - _Cleanse Fold And Manipulate_
Genre: Industrial/Dance


----------



## Pinky (Nov 12, 2013)

An instrumental version of The Downward Spiral by Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 13, 2013)

Deftones - Adrenaline
NÃ¼ Metal


----------



## Magick (Nov 14, 2013)

Haggard - Eppur Si Muove

[video=youtube;IInS1orjRJU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IInS1orjRJU[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 15, 2013)

Dream Theater
When Dream And Day Unite
_Progressive Metal_


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Demensa (Nov 15, 2013)

*The Cranberries - No Need to Argue
*Alternative rock, 90's nostalgia-core





*No need to argue*


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Nov 15, 2013)

Been listening to a new one lately.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 20, 2013)

Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe
_Progressive Death Metal_


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 20, 2013)

Cliff Burton is a metal beast


Metallica - Ride the lighting
_Thrash Metal_


----------



## Demensa (Nov 23, 2013)

*Andrew Jackson Jihad - Can't Maintain
*Folk Punk




*Sample - Heartilation*

I just keep coming back to this album.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 23, 2013)

DJ Cheb i Sabbah
_Krishna Lila_
Global Electronica (India)

He just died of stomach cancer this month; I found out while looking for album information.


----------



## Explolguy (Nov 23, 2013)

Volbeat-Outlaw Gentlemen and Shady Ladies
Rockabilly/Groove Metal/Hard Rock stuff





Sample: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmDxHTyatc0


----------



## Saga (Nov 23, 2013)

Earl
Earl sweatshirt
Hip hop


----------



## Conker (Nov 23, 2013)

_All Hail the Yett__i _by All Hail the Yetti. Saw em live last Sunday, bought their album, and they all signed it like upstanding gentlemen! Pretty cool metal sound to em. Like the singer's screamy vocals.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 26, 2013)

Slayer - God hates us
_Thrash metal_




Fucking brutal


----------



## Conker (Nov 26, 2013)

Been jumping between Volume One and Volume Two of _The Wrong Side of Heaven and the Righteous Side of Hell_ by Five Finger Death Punch. 

I like Volume One a bit more, but both are damned fine.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 28, 2013)

So much WIN:
_*
Out Run Europa:*_
Electronic, Synth-pop, New Wave
2013






From the tip of the hat to the _Our Run_ videogame franchise on the album title and art, to ALL 30 amazing songs, this one's up there in my wishlist. So many new artists to check out...!


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 28, 2013)

Deadmau5 >album title goes here<


----------



## Winter (Nov 28, 2013)

Avatarium's debut album. Doom metal from Leif 'Candlemass' Edling.

[video=youtube;GWuGTYiQs8U]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWuGTYiQs8U[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 28, 2013)

*Arcade Fire - (2004) Funeral*
_Indie rock, alternative rock, so this is what love feels like_






*Sample: Arcade Fire - Wake Up*


----------



## Saga (Nov 28, 2013)

illmatic
nas


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 3, 2013)

This one again.

*2 Unlimited: Get Ready!*
Electronic, Euro House
1992


----------



## Antronach (Dec 3, 2013)

Most of it's pretty good, but I'm a techno junkie :V Has lots of different stuff on there.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 3, 2013)

*Angelspit - (2008 ) Blood Death Ivory*
_Modern EBM, industrial metal, general cybergoth wankery_






*Sample: Angelspit - Girl Poison*


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 4, 2013)

_*Soda Stereo: Lo Esencial *(Soda Stereo: The Essential)_
Argentinian Rock






A "greatest hits" collection. Love 'em all.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 4, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> _*Soda Stereo: Lo Esencial *(Soda Stereo: The Essential)_
> Argentinian Rock
> 
> 
> ...



:O hahahah

I hate that band lol, fuck you gustavo cerati


----------



## captainbrant (Dec 4, 2013)

.


----------



## fonduemaster (Dec 4, 2013)

Pink Friday: Roman Reloaded. BEST album ever


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> :O hahahah
> 
> I hate that band lol, fuck you gustavo cerati









 Tell that to his (Cerati's) comatose face and body. 



captainbrant said:


> Nice. Have you checked out any of Gustavo Cerati's solo stuff?
> [yt]1RhJA7JEyvc[/yt]



Only what's played on the local rock station. 

_I don't always listen to Gustavo Cerati's solo discography,_




_But when I do, I don't touch the dial on the radio._​

I must admit that I'm surprised that there has been any form of acknowledgement to _Soda Stereo_ around here, regardless if it's positive or negative.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 5, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Tell that to his (Cerati's) comatose face and body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's because cerati is from my country





fuk u cerati

Seriously, there are like 20 or 30 Argentians artists better than him


----------



## Pine (Dec 5, 2013)

I just bought Apocryphon by The Sword a couple of days ago and I've been headbanging to it in my car ever since. It's probably not as good as Gods of the Earth but anything by that band doesn't really disappoint.

They also have a kick-ass cover of ZZ Top's _Cheap Sunglasses
_<em>[video=youtube;FawpCU_DP4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FawpCU_DP4Y[/video]

Apocryphon - The Sword
Retro Heavy Metal / Stoner Rock


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Dec 5, 2013)

"Noise War" 4 CDR compilation


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 6, 2013)

Tool
Lateralus
_Progresive Metal; Art rock_


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 6, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> That's because cerati is from my country
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Regardless, that's cold, dude.


]
And for those that don't understand the pic, the "meme" takes a section of one of _Soda Stereo'_s hits, which roughly translates to "From that love of light-hearted (or quick-paced) music, nothing sets us free, nothing else remains", while the head of cabbage represents the fomer lead singer's vegetative state.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 6, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Regardless, that's cold, dude.
> 
> 
> And for those that don't understand the pic, the "meme" takes a section of one of _Soda Stereo'_s hits, which roughly translates to "From that love of light-hearted (or quick-paced) music, nothing sets us free, nothing else remains", while the head of cabbage represents the fomer lead singer's vegetative state.



yea, it may be kinda cold, sorry ):


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 7, 2013)

Teri Yakimodo-Guttermouth


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 10, 2013)

*Led Zeppelin IV*
_Hard Rock
_1971


----------



## Conker (Dec 10, 2013)

http://misanthropealbum.com/

Yeah. Posting this here too because it's free and pretty good. I don't have any affiliation for it other than "it's pretty good."

Instrumental stuff. I dunno how to describe it.


----------



## Sumi (Dec 10, 2013)

A Perfect Circle, Thirteenth Step. I think at least...


----------



## Shetana (Dec 10, 2013)

The Wrong Side of Heaven, and the Righteous Side of Hell volume 2 by Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## Conker (Dec 10, 2013)

Shetana said:


> The Wrong Side of Heaven, and the Righteous Side of Hell volume 2 by Five Finger Death Punch


Fuck to the yes!

Which do you like more, volume one or volume two?


----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Rush Signals.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 10, 2013)

*Deftones*
Self-titled
_Alternative Metal_


----------



## Shetana (Dec 10, 2013)

Conker said:


> Fuck to the yes!
> 
> Which do you like more, volume one or volume two?



So far volume 1, but that might be because I got to hear a good portion of it live back in October. I love both though.


----------



## Conker (Dec 10, 2013)

Shetana said:


> So far volume 1, but that might be because I got to hear a good portion of it live back in October. I love both though.


I prefer Volume 1 as well. It's just a bit more on the badass side.


----------



## Jags (Dec 11, 2013)

Nightmare-Avenged Sevenfold

Oh my, do I love this band. <3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 11, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Regardless, that's cold, dude.
> 
> 
> ]
> And for those that don't understand the pic, the "meme" takes a section of one of _Soda Stereo'_s hits, which roughly translates to "From that love of light-hearted (or quick-paced) music, nothing sets us free, nothing else remains", while the head of cabbage represents the fomer lead singer's vegetative state.


That aint no cabbage, thats a head of iceberg lettuce. Get your leafy greens sorted out mate.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 11, 2013)

_*Blood Mountain - *_*Mastodon
*Sludge Metal - 2006




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llG3J6Trd_M (Full Album)

Meh, not really big on this one.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 11, 2013)

*Pretty much got a playlist of all Circa Survive on at the moment.
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG184zmL62M  Circa Survive - Stop the Fucking Car
I love post hardcore drums, they're so sporadic.
And Anthony Green's vocal range..


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 11, 2013)

Band: Ska-p (spanish band)
Album: Lagrimas y gozos
_Genre: Ska-punk_


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 12, 2013)

*Eiffel 65 - Europop:*
Electronic, Italodance
1999





Man, what a great album! So many great songs!!


----------



## pigscale (Dec 13, 2013)

Live Through This (1994)
Hole

[video=youtube_share;l0sbjPvin0U]http://youtu.be/l0sbjPvin0U[/video]

gotta love feminist grunge bands


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 15, 2013)

Radiohead
Hail to the thief
_Alternative rock; Art rock_


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 16, 2013)

Ozzy Osbourne - Blizzard of ozz
_Heavy Metal
_1980


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 16, 2013)

HEALTH//DISCO


----------



## Sar (Dec 16, 2013)

Ratatat - Classics
_Alternative Rock
_2006


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 18, 2013)

Fairly certain it was 1776 by King Conquer.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;RWna13jlXWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWna13jlXWU[/video]
Sounds so much better on vinyl.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 19, 2013)

_*Yaz*_ (_*Yazoo*_ for everyone else) - _*Upstairs At Eric's*_:
Electronic, Synth-pop
1982






31 years young and still brilliant.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Dec 19, 2013)

"Japanoise" Compilation CD


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;6jXbnydhNjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jXbnydhNjU[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 22, 2013)

*Tool - Ã†nima*
_Progressive Metal
Art rock_




I'm really staring to consider tool as the maximum exponent of modern music, it *is* that amazing


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;1pJAzqxZ-0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pJAzqxZ-0U[/video]


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 23, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> _Pretty Lights - A Color Map of the Sun_



<3 <3 I love that album.

Can't find a full album compilation on youtube, but:
*IAMX - *The Unified Field
Synthpop, dark cabaret






(Animal Impulses is probably my favorite on the album, if not the titular track.)


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 23, 2013)

*Six Feet under - Haunted*
DEATH METAL


----------



## Demensa (Dec 23, 2013)

*Humanity's Last Breath - Self Titled
*Deathcore, Thall (I'm sorry, don't hurt me)




It's been posted quite a few times already, oh well.

I'm relistening to some of my favourites of this year.
I think a 2013 thread will be in order.


----------



## Fox32 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kraftwerk - The Mix

Proper old-skool choons from the founders of techno!


----------



## Pine (Dec 23, 2013)

Protest the Hero - Volition
Progressive Rock
2013

[video=youtube;ekBlnRYa8XY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekBlnRYa8XY[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 26, 2013)

The Misfits collection 2


----------



## Conker (Dec 26, 2013)

_Hail to the King_ by Avenged Sevenfold. I really really want to like it more than I do, and right now I'm pretty tepid on it. A7X used to be one of my top five favorite bands, but I've somehow fallen out of favor with them, and this album isn't doing much to get me back into favor. To be sure it has some good songs, but it all kinda blends together. It just feels kind of uninspired, though I'll give it a few more goes before I completely write it off.

Also listened to _Onyx_ by Pop Evil. Now there's a fine rock album!


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 30, 2013)

Demonocracy by Job for a Cowboy.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 4, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyvwODEjmXw&feature=youtube_gdata_player This

I think I just had an eargasm..... Videogame music played by the London Philarmonic orchestra... wow.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 4, 2014)

Dead Kennedys-FrankenChrist


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 5, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> *Eiffel 65 - Europop:*
> Electronic, Italodance
> 1999
> 
> ...



This one again.
I think I OD'd on this album. That's what happens when the car's radio doesn't pick up FM stations. ^^;


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 5, 2014)

Iron Maiden
Fear of the dark
_*HEAVY METAL*_


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 5, 2014)

Electronic Super Joy OST


----------



## Fjordy (Feb 5, 2014)

Positively 4th Avenue (2012)
Sun Wizard
Rock, pop


----------



## Falafox (Feb 5, 2014)

Starbomb, made by Egoraptor and Danny Sex Bang


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 5, 2014)

Bad Religion-The Empire Strikes First


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 8, 2014)

_*Trilithon - 4Cast:*_
Electronic, Trance, Hard Trance, Synthpop
1994







This album turns 20 this year. BTW, the scorpion is breaking apart the artist's first album, _Trance Dance 128_. 
I find it crazy how one particular song -_Let Me Feel What You Need_- became a one of my top choices in this album. Guess there's some merit why it appears in other techno recordings.


----------



## KyryK (Feb 8, 2014)

Aun-Alpha Heaven
Ambient, Drone
[video=youtube;1N9V56GSTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1N9V56GSTI[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 9, 2014)

Tangerine Dream: The Virgin Years 1974-1978
Electronic/Ambient/Space Rock
2011


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Feb 9, 2014)

[h=3]My Dying Bride "34.788%...Complete"[/h]


----------



## KyryK (Feb 10, 2014)

Pagan Altar-Judgement of the Dead
Doom metal
[video=youtube;b-7wZyUeyTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-7wZyUeyTE[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 11, 2014)

_*Berlin - Count Three and Pray:*_
Synth-pop, New Wave
1986





Would you believe that I bought this album in the mid-to-late 00s and it was this year that I actually played it? 
It's probably their best album, not only because it has the smash hit _Take My Breath Away_, but also that it has more songs than their other releases. Well, at least with the other two _Berlin_ CDs that I have.


----------



## Shaia (Feb 11, 2014)

Renard- This Place Will Grow


----------



## Namba (Feb 11, 2014)

*Car Bomb*
_w^w^^w^w_
Mathcore
2012


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 11, 2014)

Mayhem - de mysteriis dom sathanas
Black metal




Classic and outstanding


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## KyryK (Feb 14, 2014)

Saint Vitus-Die Healing
Doom Metal

[video=youtube;iNhjgEQCRxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNhjgEQCRxI[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 16, 2014)

*Inade*
_Burning Flesh_
Dark Ambient






I've been in a dark ambient mood for a few days now.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 16, 2014)

Tangerine Dream: The Virgin Years 1977-1983
Electronic/Ambient/Space Rock
2012


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

Madrigal de Maria by Sadie and Path of fire by Aeon


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 17, 2014)

Crazy Town
_The gift of the game_
*NÃ¼ Metal/Rapcore*


----------



## Wax (Feb 17, 2014)

The Wonder Years
*The Upsides (Deluxe Edition)
*_Pop-Punk (People call it 'Realist pop-punk, but that's just hipster lingo for 'deeper than the early blink-182 stuff out there.')_
2010


----------



## Namba (Feb 18, 2014)

*Underoath*
_Cries of the Past_
Death Metal
2000 / 2013

Original 2000 Cover





2013 Reissue Version





I was beyond excited when I heard they re-issued this and _Act of Depression_, because in the past getting a physical copy was near impossible without spending a fortune.


----------



## Jags (Feb 18, 2014)

Avenged Sevenfold - Nightmare

One of my favourite albums of all time <3


----------



## Wax (Feb 18, 2014)

*The Wonder Years*
_Suburbia, I've Given You All and Now I'm Nothing_
Pop-Punk
2011






Also, last night I listened to:

*Angels & Airwaves
*_I-Empire_Space Rock
2007


----------



## KyryK (Feb 18, 2014)

Celtic Frost-Monotheist
Metal

[video=youtube;VFr6ShuusEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFr6ShuusEQ[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 18, 2014)

"The Great Southern Trendkill" by Pantera, but right now it's "Machine F***ing Head Live".


----------



## FocusedXMind (Feb 19, 2014)

This


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 19, 2014)

Ron D. Core-Decibels of Destruction


----------



## Wax (Feb 20, 2014)

*Green Day*
_1039 Smoothed Out Slappy Hours_
Punk
1991






Going old school. It's their first album so it's pre-American Punk blandness and actually really good.


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 20, 2014)

Starbomb


Always starbomb


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Feb 23, 2014)

King Missile "The Psychopathology Of Everyday Life"


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 23, 2014)

Machine Head "Unto The Locust"


----------



## KyryK (Feb 24, 2014)

Syrach-A Dark Burial
Death/Doom Metal
This song is from their first album, nothing from A Dark Burial is on youtube.

[video=youtube;235sBdW9hos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=235sBdW9hos[/video]


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 24, 2014)

Mariana's Trench "Masterpiece Theater"


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 3, 2014)

*Nadja*
_Radiance of Shadows_
Ambient Drone Doom Metal


----------



## marda (Mar 4, 2014)

Koloss by Meshuggah


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 5, 2014)

"World Painted Blood" by Slayer.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 5, 2014)

Psychotic Episodes:The Mad Doctor by Ron D. Core


----------



## Benji (Mar 7, 2014)

Morning Phase by Beck - it just came out a couple weeks ago and it has been on replay here for dayssss.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 7, 2014)

"Christ Illusion"-Slayer.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 7, 2014)

*âœ DEâ–³D VIRGIN âœ
*âœžâ—‡âœž   <--- (Name of the album, lol)
Witch House


----------



## Koorivlf (Mar 7, 2014)

Too weird to live, too rare to die! -Panic! At The Disco


----------



## Roadkvlted (Mar 7, 2014)

Straight Life Album Mix - _The Noisy Freaks_
(Has an Electronic mix with sort of dubstep beats, just to warn you.)

[video=youtube;EzDmxV99LMI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzDmxV99LMI[/video]


----------



## Antronach (Mar 7, 2014)

Hiroyuki Oda's Revive EP. Astaroth and Sparkle are awesome.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 8, 2014)

*Monlithe*
_Monolithe III_
Funeral Doom Metal


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 9, 2014)

_*Loverboy - Loverboy Classics:*_
Hard Rock, Pop Rock, Arena Rock
1994 (compilation release)






*NeonsWave Vol.2*
Electronic, New Wave, Synth-pop, Dance
1996 (compilation release)

Can't find a pic of it. It does seem like a locally made production. Not the greatest in terms of quality (You can hear the LP crackles and pops from the shoddy recording), but great fun to listen, as well that I've found many gems either previously unheard or heard only once.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 9, 2014)

"Dark Roots of Earth" by Testament


----------



## RedDagger (Mar 10, 2014)

"The Take Off And Landing Of Everything" by Elbow.
Released today! It's Awesome!


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 10, 2014)

*This or the Apocalypse*
_Dead Years_
Technical Metalcore


----------



## LovellCecil (Mar 10, 2014)

180 gram vinyl.japanese girl all like ir www.riku.com


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 10, 2014)

*Deathspell Omega*
_Veritas Diaboli Manet in Aeternum: Chaining the Katechon_
Progressive Black Metal


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 10, 2014)

"Ironbound" by Overkill.


----------



## Conker (Mar 11, 2014)

Metallica's black album. IT IS SO GOOD

About to start up Misanthrope by Brian Altano and get some writing done. Maybe. I dunno.

Or I could listen to Trivium again


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 12, 2014)

I've been OD'ing on _Radiorama_ lately. Why has it taken me so long to listen to their albums...

_*Radiorama - The 2nd Album:*_
 Electronic, Italo-disco
1987





*Radiorama - The Legend:*
Electronic, Italo-disco
1988





x2.
*
Radiorama - Four Years After:*
Electronic, Italo-disco
1989





_*Radiorama - The Fifth*_
Electronic, Italo-disco
1990


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 15, 2014)

*Meshuggah*
_Koloss_
Technical Metal/Djent

This is slowly becoming one of my favorite albums by them. Catch Thirtythree will always be a classic to me, though.


----------



## LupusLuciferus (Mar 16, 2014)

Psychic TV
Sugarmorphoses
Post-Punk/No-Wave/Industrial/Acid House

This is one of my favorites. It seems to get better everytime I listen.
[video=youtube;9Vd-qzJc6pk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Vd-qzJc6pk[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 17, 2014)

"Horrorscope" by OverKill.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 17, 2014)

_*Radiorama - Desires and*_ _*Vampires*_
Electronic, Italo-disco
1986





*Savage - Tonight*
Electronic, Italo-disco
1984





Slow-tempo Italo goodness. Listened to the version with extra songs.

_*Capital Cities - In A Tidal Wave Of Mystery *_(Japan release)
Electronic, Rock, Pop, Synth-pop, Indie-rock
2013





Got that very same CD. Ponied-up for the Japanese release because it contained more songs. IMO, it was worth it. 
Their cover of the Bee Gees' _Staying Alive_ really shows what a great song it actually is when you strip it of all its _Saturday Night Fever_/John Travolta imagery. 
If you look at the album artwork (after removing the piece of paper with the artists' faces), you can see references found in their songs throughout the album (Michael Jackson's _Thriller_, Kangaroos, to name a few). Surprisingly, _Safe and Sound_ was one of the songs that I least listened to. The album is that good. 
Oh yeah, they're playing _Kangaroo Court_ on the radio!!


----------



## Toddcopper (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 18, 2014)

Toddcopper said:


>



I'd totally give a listen to that, just for the retro factor alone. What's it about, specifically? Any link with info of it? _*


Irene Cara - What A Feelin'*_
Electronic, Disco
1983





I caved and bought the LP, assuming there was no CD version. Well, there is, with with extra songs to boot. Well, some say that the CD has subtle differences.


----------



## Inpw (Mar 18, 2014)

*Stimming - Reflections
*Deep House, Minimal, Tech
2009





[video=youtube;3s03wZSQpIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3s03wZSQpIY[/video]

I'm so high right now...


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 18, 2014)

Kavinsky - Outrun

[video=youtube;ic2OwDIdFHg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic2OwDIdFHg[/video]

His first album i think?
Its freakin awesome.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 18, 2014)

"Reise Reise" by Rammstein.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpwqdqT1oBw


----------



## Saylor (Mar 21, 2014)

Last whole album I listened to was by Star Fucking Hipsters and the album name was From the Dumpster to the Grave. I left it at my parent's house and I wish I had it here at college with me. But, here it is. 

[video=youtube;WgbGVKvPo7k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgbGVKvPo7k[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 22, 2014)

*Abelcain*
_The Inferno Vol. I_
Experimental/Noise/Dark Ambient, some breakcore elements


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 24, 2014)

_*Shannon - Do You Wanna Get Away:*_
Freestyle, Electro, Synth-pop
1985





_*Shannon - Love Goes All The Way:*_
Electro, Synth-pop
1986





_*Split Mirrors - 1999:*_
Electro, Synth-pop
1993


----------



## Namba (Mar 25, 2014)

*Dinosaur Jr.*
_Where You Been_
1993
Grunge Rock


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 25, 2014)

Extremist by Demon Hunter.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Mar 25, 2014)

Gwar "Scumdogs Of The Universe"


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 28, 2014)

*Slayer*
_Seasons in the abyss_
1990
Thrash Metal


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 29, 2014)

_*Shannon - Let The Music Play:*_
Electronic, Funk/Soul, Electro, Funk, Freestyle
1984





Hard to believe that this album is 30 years old. I assumed that this would be one of her more recent albums in her career due to the (Freestyle) sound when compared to her other albums, but it turns out it's the other way around. Crazy, huh?
This one has all the hits she's known for. Alas, I'm not gonna buy it just yet.

*Michael W. Smith - Worship:*
Rock, Soft Rock, Pop Rock
2001





Mom popped it in the CD player on a recent road trip. Brought back memories. And it mellowed me out. I needed that.
It also made me realize that most of my old church's songs were Spanish versions of most of his songs!


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Mar 29, 2014)

Let it burn by Datsik


----------



## Conker (Mar 30, 2014)

_Plagues of Babylon_ by Iced Earth. Album is pretty tits.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 30, 2014)

"M16" by Sodom.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 1, 2014)

*Obscura*
_Omnivium_
2011
Technical Death Metal


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 1, 2014)

TH1RT3EN, by Megadeth.

It was alright... Sudden Death is fucking awesome, though.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Apr 1, 2014)

Obituary "Cause Of Death"


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 1, 2014)

Portia's #1 Fan said:


> Gwar "Scumdogs Of The Universe"


To bad the lead singer died recently. 



Legacy of Brutality-The Misfits.

Plan on listening to some Cunt 45 later om.


----------



## Namba (Apr 2, 2014)

*Black Light Burns*
_Cruel Melody_
Industrial
2007


----------



## 1000bluntz (Apr 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;b8V9Jg-TySc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8V9Jg-TySc[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 3, 2014)

*PANTERA*
Cowboys form hell
_Groove Metal_
1990


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 3, 2014)

"Enemy Of God" by KREATOR.


----------



## Inpw (Apr 3, 2014)

*Fluke*
Puppy
Electronica
2003

[video=youtube;8_kAgSJU_IQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_kAgSJU_IQ[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 3, 2014)

*PANTERA*
Vulgar display of power
Groove Metal
1992


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 4, 2014)

_*Words 4 Two - Masquarada:*_
Puerto-rican New Wave 
_Circa_ 1988





More than just a sense of national pride, these guys rocked! They were so far ahead in the local scene that people couldn't make heads of tails of them.
Their LPs are hard to find, and cost a pretty penny (ask me how I know), but totally worth it. I totally wish they were more popular. I can't even find good pics! Their work deserves digital remastering, and at least digital file downloads.
_*
Owl City - Ocean Eyes:*_
Electronic, Pop, Synth-pop
2009





I knew the guy (I originally thought it was a band) was good, but not this good! He wrote a song about going to the dentist, and it's great!
As a side-note, I was gonna go and buy it at the local _Spec*s_, but it closed down. It was the last _Spec*s_ on the island, I was both pissed and sad. Even with the critcism it deserves, I'm gonna miss it. End of an era.  X(


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 4, 2014)

"Chaos A.D." by Sepultura


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 4, 2014)

It's a really poor bootleg but that does not stop it from being glorious.
I wish I had the real record 
Or knew who owns it so I can stage a heist (only one copy in existence).





[video=youtube;FXOFXy6s5vg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXOFXy6s5vg[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 4, 2014)

"Pledge of Defiance"-Total Chaos


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 4, 2014)

The Haunted Made Me Do It.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 5, 2014)

*Judas Priest*
Painkiller
1990
_Heavy Metal_


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 5, 2014)

"The New Game" by Mudvayne.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 5, 2014)

*Esoteric*
_Metamorphogenesis_
Funeral Death/Doom Metal


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Apr 6, 2014)

Obituary "Slowly We Rot"


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 9, 2014)

The last album I listened to was actually my custom-ripped CD. Track order is as follows:

1. Someday (Nickelback)
2. Radioactive (Imagine Dragons)
3. Numb (Linkin Park)
4. Bring 'Em Down (Lostprophets)
5. Last Revolution (No Connection)
6. Crazy Train (Ozzy Osbourne)
7. Through the Fire and Flames (Dragonforce)
8. Yeah Yeah (Willy Moon)
9. Black Hole Sun (Soundgarden)
10. Smooth (Santana)
11. Fireflies (Owl City)
12. The Fox (Ylvis)


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 9, 2014)

"Are You Dead Yet?" by Children Of Bodom.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 10, 2014)

*DAMN IT'S GOOD.*

[video=youtube;arvtMFpIKs8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arvtMFpIKs8[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Apr 10, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;-ecWtfAaR18]http://youtu.be/-ecWtfAaR18[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 10, 2014)

*Rammstein*
Reise, reise
_Industrial Metal_


----------



## LilZinc (Apr 10, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQY9zrjPBjo  >w< <33 Nujabes- Spiritual State


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 13, 2014)

Please do not judge.
[video=youtube;fDtkgt1SUCw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDtkgt1SUCw[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 14, 2014)

"New Found Power" by Damageplan.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 18, 2014)

*Slayer*
*Reing in blood*
_Thrash metal_
1986


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 26, 2014)

*Trans-Siberian Orchestra*
_Beethoveen's Last night_
Rock Opera, Progressive rock, Neo-Classical Metal




This album is a *Masterpiece* and everybody should listen to it atleast once, it could be in my opinion one of the best albums of all times.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Apr 26, 2014)

Gwar "Hell-o!"


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 26, 2014)

_*Owl City - The Midsummer Station:
*_Electronic, Pop, Synth-pop
2012





*
Owl City - Maybe I'm Dreaming:*
Electronic, Synth-pop
2008





I gotta re-listen to that one. Don't remember much of it.

_* Owl City - All Things Bright and Beautiful:*_
Electronic, Pop, Synth-pop
2011




*
Empire of the Sun - Ice on the Dune:*
Electronic, Pop, Synth-pop
2013





Fitting that I've become a fan of (most of) their music after they came to the country to give a concert. It's _Rush_ all over again... :/


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 27, 2014)

*Pelican*
_What We All Come to Need_
Instrumental post-metal


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 28, 2014)

*System of a Down*
_Steal this album_
Alternative Metal
2002


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Sabaton
*_Carolus Rex
_Power Metal
2012


----------



## KyryK (Apr 30, 2014)

Gehenna - WW
Black Metal
2005
[video=youtube;2ESnrdA8NEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ESnrdA8NEA[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 30, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> _*Radiorama - The Fifth*_
> Electronic, Italo-disco
> 1990



This album contained no male vocal collaboration (barring samples), unlike the earlier albums. 
My surprise favorite became _My Only Truth_. It's a shame that it's barely 3 minutes long.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 30, 2014)

A death metal label sampler that a fur friend of mine had recently uploaded and shared with me.

[yt]XnYZtsZayPk[/yt]


----------



## Milo (May 1, 2014)

woops, double post


----------



## Milo (May 1, 2014)

[h=3]MeÃ° suÃ° Ã­ eyrum viÃ° spilum endalaust[/h]


----------



## RabidLynx (May 1, 2014)

Been a while since I bought an album...

*Korn*
Follow the Leader
Nu metal
1998

my favorite song from the album:
[video=youtube;S_NZS1PUU40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_NZS1PUU40[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 1, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> Been a while since I bought an album...
> 
> *Korn*
> Follow the Leader
> ...



I like that album so much, and that's my favorite song from the album too! Sickest bass line


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 3, 2014)

*LantlÃ´s*
_Melting Sun_
Post-metal/post-rock/shoegaze

This is their newest album, and it's pretty good! Pretty calm post-metal-ish stuff, branched pretty far away from their earlier post-black metal work, which I also loved.


----------



## Wolveon (May 5, 2014)

Mastodon's The Hunter.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 7, 2014)

_*Skrillex - Recess*_
Electronic, Electro, Dubstep, Ragga
2014





Meh.

As a sidenote, it seems all his other releases fall under 'EP' or 'singles'.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 9, 2014)

*Nile*
_In Their Darkened Shrines_
Death Metal


----------



## Harbinger (May 11, 2014)

Its taken me far, far too long to finally find this to buy.


----------



## KyryK (May 12, 2014)

Coroner - R.I.P.
Technical Thrash Metal
1987

[YT]R36wU7kzo3M[/YT]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 12, 2014)

_*Herbie Hancock - Head Hunters:*_
Electronic, Jazz, Jazz-Funk
1973





_*Herbie Hancock - Future Shock:*_
Electronic, Future Jazz, Electro
1983





_*Fancy - Get Your Kicks:*_
Electronic, Euro-Disco
1985


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 12, 2014)

*Rammstein
*_Liebe Ist Fur Alle Da_
Industrial Metal
2009


----------



## Wolveon (May 12, 2014)

As the Palaces Burn by Lamb of God.


----------



## Tremodo (May 13, 2014)

Soundtrack of the Lion King. Wonderful.


----------



## Domino369 (May 19, 2014)

Puppet Nightmare from Notebook Records (aka RoughSketch)
Best part, I also saw him live in a rave this past Friday >:3
I also talked to him and got his signature x3
And I DJed his music this past Saturday and erryone loved me for it!!

UGH Anime Central <3


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 19, 2014)

"Raised by Bats" by Voltaire


----------



## KyryK (May 19, 2014)

Of Solitude and Solemn - Starlight's Guide
Funeral Doom/Post Rock
2014
http://ofsolitudeandsolemn.bandcamp.com/album/starlights-guide

I found out about this band a few days ago after bumping into it's sole member in the local supermarket. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tremodo (May 19, 2014)

Kung Fu Panda soundtrack. Love the movie, love music. Specially the first track, Hero.


----------



## Feste (May 20, 2014)

Elliott Smith's XO


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 22, 2014)

My favorite album ever:

*Machine Head

*_Through The Ashes Of Empires

_Thrash/Groove Metal

2003


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 22, 2014)

*Nile*
_Annihilation of the wicked_
_Death metal_
2005
[video=youtube_share;Nnf-z3b7xko]http://youtu.be/Nnf-z3b7xko[/video]
Fucking epic


----------



## KyryK (May 22, 2014)

Darkthrone - A Blaze in the Northern Sky
Black Metal
1992
[YT]l92x443Sfws[/YT]

This and Celtic Frost's Monotheist album have been massive influences on my guitar playing, i can't overstate how much i love this album. \m/^_^\m/


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 29, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> _*Radiorama - Desires and*_ _*Vampires*_
> Electronic, Italo-disco
> 1986
> 
> ...



*Alan Barry - Come On:*
Electronic, Italo-Disco, Hi-NRG
1986-1992 (2013 compilation CD release)






A remastered, limited edition, unofficial release. A compilation of all the hits!
The only place with a pic was a seller on eBay, which is where I got it from. 
It isn't an artist, but rather a studio project, meaning that, if need be, the lead vocals could be changed. Normally, this would be off-putting, but given that this is the Italian music industry, and that I recognize all the names that contributed in it, and the fact that all tracks rule, doesn't bother me.
Pricey, but oh so worth it!
_*
Keane - Hopes and Fears:*_
Rock, Brit Pop
2004





Listened to the Japanese version on _YouTube_. Gonna have to re-listen to it, since I zoned out ot the lesser-known tracks.
It's been 10 years already...!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 29, 2014)

Okay...super-stereotypical metalhead answer incoming:

*Slayer* 
_Reign In Blood 
_Thrash Metal
1986


----------



## Conker (May 29, 2014)

_House of Gold and Bones Part 1_ by Stonesour.


----------



## Namba (May 30, 2014)

*ISIS*
_Celestial_
Sludge / Ambient
2000


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 1, 2014)

*Are We Not Men? We Are Diva!
*
Me First and the Gimme Gimmes

_Punk Rock (2014)_


----------



## okay wow (Jun 2, 2014)

*Yeah Yeah Yeahs*
_Show Your Bones_
Alternative rock, indie rock, garage punk
2006


----------



## AsKi (Jun 2, 2014)

Whitechapel-This Is Exile (Deathcore)


----------



## KyryK (Jun 8, 2014)

Primus - Pork Soda
Alternative metal, alternative rock, funk metal, funk rock, progressive rock, comedy rock, experimental rock (according to wikipedia)
1993

[YT]Zx330pzjAOo[/YT]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 9, 2014)

_*Michael Jackson: Thriller (Special Edition)*_ 
Electronic, Funk/Soul, Disco
1982





Been some time since I gave it a listen. The version I have is the 'Special Edition', like the pic above. Read the fine print in the golden square to see what it has that makes it so special.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 9, 2014)

*Opeth*
Heritage
_Progressive Metal_


----------



## Conker (Jun 9, 2014)

Wintersun, _Time 1_


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 9, 2014)

*Sabaton*_
Heroes
_Power Metal
2014


----------



## Awzee (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Shay Feral (Jun 10, 2014)

Whitesnake "Made in Britain", a live album compilation from their 2011 and 2012 tours.


----------



## KyryK (Jun 10, 2014)

Primus - Tales From the Punchbowl
Alternative metal, alternative rock, funk metal, funk rock, progressive rock, comedy rock, experimental rock (according to wikipedia)
1995

[YT]Y25UUHCj1ow[/YT]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 12, 2014)

_*Los Prisioneros: Corazones*_
Electronic, Latin, Pop, Synth-pop
1990





FINALLY got around to listen to it. 
These guys hail from Chile. Can't wait to listen to more of these guys. So rad. 
If I commit to buying the CD albums, I'm gonna have trouble, as those that I've found command ridiculous prices.


----------



## RabidLynx (Jun 12, 2014)

Deftones - Around The Fur
Alternative Metal
1997

[video=youtube;x-fNH8zl2iE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-fNH8zl2iE[/video]

The thing that caught my attention to this album was the girl on the cover. She looks like she's very beautiful. I wonder who she is...


----------



## gangstaguru (Jun 13, 2014)

Fallen - Evanescence


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Pantera*_
Vulgar Display of Power
_Thrash/Groove Metal
1992


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 13, 2014)

_*The Very Best of Bananarama*_:
Electronic, Synth-pop, Euro House
2001





I special ordered this one back when_ Borders_ was still around. It had the most songs packed into it than other compilations of the same group.


----------



## RabidLynx (Jun 13, 2014)

Slayer - Diabolus in Musica
Thrash metal, speed metal
1998

[video=youtube;c23ttMF8ZAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c23ttMF8ZAU[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 16, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> *
> Radiorama - Four Years After:*
> Electronic, Italo-disco
> 1989


The mispelling errors and stuff in the lyrics found in the booklet are amusing (and explains some things about the results of Italian artists singing in English)!
Only the male vocals appear on the reworked versions of two songs that appeared in previous releases. Great versions, though.


----------



## Conker (Jun 19, 2014)

_The Hunting Party _by Linkin Park

NEW LINKIN PARK

It's not as good as I hoped it would be, but ti's an alright album. I like it more the more I listen to it.


----------



## KingFriday1989 (Jun 22, 2014)

One of my faves: Emerson, Lake, & Palmer (debut album)


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 23, 2014)

Alice Deejay - Who Needs Gutars Anyway?
Electronic, Trance, Euro House
2000





The one that has the trance anthem 'Better Off Alone'. Had some really great songs and others that were on the 'meh' side of things.
I LOL'd at the cover art. It's fun.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 23, 2014)

The last album I listened to all the way through was...

AFI
*Sing the Sorrow*
_Alternative Rock / Punk Rock / Post-Hardcore

_... it's nice to listen to, from time to time, mmm.


----------



## KyryK (Jun 23, 2014)

Napalm Death - Scum
Grindcore
1987

[YT]hs_9Lx8F6Sw[/YT]


----------



## Casual Cat (Jun 24, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Alice Deejay



You win at music.



I myself have been listening to chiptunes all day
[video=youtube;B9RCAjasex4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9RCAjasex4[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 24, 2014)

*Machine Head*
_The Blackening_
Thrash/Groove Metal
2007


----------



## Wolveon (Jun 26, 2014)

Clayman by In Flames.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 26, 2014)

"The Downward Spiral" by Nine Inch Nails, followed by a split album of Kodiak and Nadja


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 28, 2014)

*Death Angel*_
The Dream Calls For Blood
_Thrash/Speed Metal
2013


----------



## Hir (Jun 30, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Of Solitude and Solemn - Starlight's Guide
> Funeral Doom/Post Rock
> 2014
> http://ofsolitudeandsolemn.bandcamp.com/album/starlights-guide
> ...


You bumped into me? You'll have to remind me who you are. Throw me a PM!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 30, 2014)

*Wham!*
Make It Big
Really Gay 80s Pop
1984


----------



## Hir (Jul 2, 2014)

Mournful Congregation - The Monad of Creation
Funeral doom metal
2005


----------



## DreamGraffiti (Jul 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;2ABlQXmbcp8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ABlQXmbcp8[/video]                                                                                                                                                                                                 Something a bit off the charts yet wonderful. ^.^


----------



## Wax (Jul 3, 2014)

American Football
90's Emo / Second Wave Emo
1997 (Re-released in 2014)




I really love this genre of music. It's like, that one album that bums you out at the end of summer but the execution is brilliant.


----------



## Hachiro (Jul 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;VJagA55x2MA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJagA55x2MA[/video]

Can't help it. it's a drug


----------



## KyryK (Jul 4, 2014)

I listened to 5 albums back to back today so i'm counting them all as one.

Esoteric - The Maniacal Vale
Funeral Doom
2008

[YT]rie7Prw8Gqc[/YT]

Celtic Frost - Monotheist
Gothic/Doom Metal (So say the Gods at MA)
2006

[YT]xsM4IwXWmF0[/YT]

Isole - Silent Ruins
Epic Doom Metal
2009

[YT]mstny88Apo0[/YT]

Saint Vitus - Die Healing
Doom Metal
1995

[YT]M7_FWh0RqUw[/YT]

Bongripper - Satan Worshipping Doom
Stoner/Sludge/Doom Metal (Thus spoke the Gods of MA)
2010

[YT]MsDz5qphC3c[/YT]

Indeed today was a good day. :mrgreen:


----------



## Em1l (Jul 5, 2014)

"The Amanuensis" by Monuments - Progressive metal (2014)





I cannot fault this album and have pretty much had it on replay for the last two days since I got it.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 6, 2014)

*Children Of Bodom*_
Are You Dead Yet?_
Melodic Death Metal
2005


----------



## Wax (Jul 8, 2014)

*The Wonder Years
*The Greatest Generation
2013
Pop-punk





Basically, it's a rollercoaster ride from start to finish.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 8, 2014)

*Todos tus Muertos*
Dale Aborigen
Argentina, 1988
I don't even know... punk hardcore/reggae?
[video=youtube_share;SkBg4JF_MZk]http://youtu.be/SkBg4JF_MZk[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 9, 2014)

The Wounded Kings - Consolamentum
Doom Metal
2014

[YT]F4VJN5_KU_Y[/YT]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 10, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> _*Radiorama - The 2nd Album:*_
> Electronic, Italo-disco
> 1987



This is probably one of the most appropiately named albums ever. It's good, but it still lags second when compared to the first one. This is further driven home when you hear the mix that's included.
It also suffers from having few songs for an album. Seven songs, which includes the mix and a re-worked song. It's still good, though.
The CD cover is different (read: boring). I'm glad I waited for a more affordable item rather than splurge on the more expensive one with the above cover.

*Owl City - Maybe I'm Dreaming:*
Electronic, Synth-pop
2008





That little sticker on the album is telling the truth. His music is something else.

_*Cruisin' Gang - America*_
Electronic, Italo-Disco
1986





Bought the CD. Some of the songs are a little on the slow side. But man, is the song _America_ great!
Gotta love the cover art. It's a shame that the audio quality is piss-poor.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 11, 2014)

Surprisingly good for new stuff from an old band.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 11, 2014)

_*Beyong Creation*
The Aura_
Progressive/Technical Death Metal
2011


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 11, 2014)

*Rammstein*
_Rosenrot
_Industrial Metal/Neue Deutsche Harte
2005


----------



## Hir (Jul 11, 2014)

My Dying Bride - Turn Loose the Swans
Doom metal, 1993


----------



## KyryK (Jul 12, 2014)

Faun - Eden
Celtic Folk, Folk-Rock (according to wikipedia)
2011

[YT]pcEDw82vw1c[/YT]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 21, 2014)

*Opeth
*Blackwater park
_Progressive Death Metal_


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 21, 2014)

Suffer-Bad Religion


----------



## Casual Cat (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow, this forum is absolutely packed with metal/punk/whatever heads. I almost feel bad posting house. Almost. 

_(Cut your hair, hippies.)_

*Basement Jaxx
*_The Singles __(Compilation)
_2005
(video links to album playlist)
[video=youtube;JN5lmN5Ad2o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JN5lmN5Ad2o&amp;list=PL05C2229D387614F1[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 21, 2014)

Casual Cat said:


> Wow, this forum is absolutely packed with metal/punk/whatever heads. I almost feel bad posting house. Almost.
> 
> _(Cut your hair, hippies.)_


What ever gave you that idea?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 22, 2014)

Casual Cat said:


> Wow, this forum is absolutely packed with metal/punk/whatever heads. I almost feel bad posting house. Almost.
> 
> _(Cut your hair, hippies.)_



We are the cool/brutal side of the fandom


___
*Opeth*
Orchid
_Progressive Death Metal_




This album is a motherfucking masterpiece


----------



## KyryK (Jul 23, 2014)

Slough Feg - Digital Resistance
Heavy Metal
2014

[yt]M8Cbut1eOYw[/yt]


----------



## Fyresale (Jul 23, 2014)

The Avalanches - Since I Left You - Nov. 2000
Excellent, excellent stuff. Very laid-back.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 23, 2014)

*Avenged Sevenfold*
City of Evil
_Heavy Metal_


----------



## Conker (Jul 23, 2014)

Saw Alter Bridge last Friday and purchased all of the songs they played during their set. So I listened to that hour long thing, which is like an album!


----------



## KyryK (Jul 26, 2014)

Black Sabbath - Master Of Reality
Doom Metal
1971

[yt]1G26-bU7ADo[/yt]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 26, 2014)

*â€‹Guttermouth*
Teri Yakimoto
90's punk
1996


----------



## Demensa (Jul 26, 2014)

*Serj Tankian - *Jazz-Iz-Christ
Jazz Fusion, 2013





Not bad, not bad.


----------



## Conker (Jul 27, 2014)

_City of Evil _by A7X


----------



## Fiab (Jul 27, 2014)

*Amaranthe*
The Nexus
"Melodic" Death Metal


----------



## Casual Cat (Jul 28, 2014)

The Prodigy
Experience (1992)
Breakbeat Hardcore/Oldschool Rave

(video links to album playlist)
[video=youtube;XMn_YFuQd-c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMn_YFuQd-c&amp;list=PL2BB49BDB91794198[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 28, 2014)

_*Stellar Dreams - On Call EP*_
Synthwave
2013





The song _Rad Racer_ made me check 'em out.

_*Stellar Dreams - Audiolove EP*_
Synthwave
2014





Malasyian synth. Wild.


----------



## KyryK (Jul 28, 2014)

5 albums back to back.

Celtic Frost - Morbid Tales
Thrash/Death/Black Metal
1984

[yt]B8iosc_zeO8[/yt]

Possessed - Seven Churches
Death/Thrash Metal
1985

[yt]MdXBJL6rMxY[/yt]

Celtic Frost - To Mega Therion
Thrash/Death/Black Metal
1985

[yt]9SgtScsVUg4[/yt]

Bathory - Blood Fire Death
Black/Viking Metal, Thrash Metal
1988

[yt]SC6DvbEVHcI[/yt]

Reverend Bizarre - In the Rectory of the Bizarre Reverend
Doom Metal
2002

[yt]c5FsD3D4o3Y[/yt]


----------



## Conker (Jul 29, 2014)

_Babymetal _by BABYMETAL

Because goofy is what I need sometimes.


----------



## Hachiro (Jul 30, 2014)

They are my relaxation 

[video=youtube;7Ajx-ABtbVM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ajx-ABtbVM[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 31, 2014)

_*Rush - Permanent Waves:*_
Rock, Hard Rock, Prog Rock
1980





You can almost make out the _'Permanent Waves'_ album title cleverly disguised in red heartbeat-monitor line. 
The cover has the famous _'Dewey Defeats Truman'_ newspaper headline censored out due to legal reasons.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 31, 2014)

The entire Pantera Discography (well, the big ones: Cowboys From Hell, Vulgar Display Of Power,Far Beyond Driven, The Great Southern Trendkill, Official Live 101 Proof and Reinventing The Steel), and "New Found Power" by Damageplan.  *Sniper's on a Dimebag kick lately*


----------



## KyryK (Jul 31, 2014)

Summoning - Oath Bound
Epic/Atmospheric Black Metal
2006

[yt]YbJmEtkmC78[/yt]


----------



## King Dead (Aug 2, 2014)

Converge - Jane Doe
Hardcore/Metalcore
2001
[video=youtube;52g3E3oEnzI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52g3E3oEnzI[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Aug 4, 2014)

Triptykon - Eparistera Daimones
Gothic/Doom/Death/Black Metal
2010

[yt]gG3TZ_Lg_NE[/yt]


----------



## King Dead (Aug 7, 2014)

Genesis - ...And Then There Were Three
Progressive Rock
1978
[video=youtube;isYdNlnfpjg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isYdNlnfpjg[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 7, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;cH_VVzfvmJE]http://youtu.be/cH_VVzfvmJE[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 7, 2014)

I dont really listen to metal, but I'm trying to expand my horizons a bit. I didn't like their 70s material that much, but this shit is pretty good.





[video=youtube;Omz4pHuM5zU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Omz4pHuM5zU[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 7, 2014)

^ "Screaming For Vengeance" was awesome!!!


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 8, 2014)

My head's been in space...
_*
Laserdance - Around the Planet:*_
Electronic, Italo-disco
1988





One of their greatest albums. Some say it's their best.
_*
Laserdance - Ambiente:
*_Electronic, Synth-pop, Ambient
1991
_*




*_
Their slow-tempo album. Not what I was expecting, honestly. It's good, but i'm not in a hurry to go out and buy it either.


----------



## King Dead (Aug 10, 2014)

Death Grips - The Money Store
Experimental/Industrial Rap
2012
[video=youtube;gcjhJLcIDOA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcjhJLcIDOA[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 12, 2014)

_*Los Prisioneros - La Voz de los '80* (The Prisoners - The Voice of the 80's):_
Rock, Reggae, Post-Punk, Punk
1984





Very clever Chilean Rock. The group's first album. Though the jury's still out on one of their songs for me, but overall it's still a great album.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 12, 2014)

*Children Of Bodom*_
Are You Dead Yet?
_Melodic Death Metal
2005


----------



## KyryK (Aug 13, 2014)

Worship - Terranean Wake
Funeral Doom Metal
2012

[yt]GBzO1Babkmc[/yt]

Ahab - The Call of the Wretched Sea
Funeral Doom Metal
2006

[yt]3NdKAMBAMhY[/yt]


----------



## SquidOfTheCosmos (Aug 14, 2014)

*Butthole Surfers- Locust Abortion Technician
*Experimental rock, psychedelic, noise 
<strong>[video=youtube;JYGoougMHSQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYGoougMHSQ[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 14, 2014)

*Metallica*
_Kill 'em all_
Thrash metal
1983


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 18, 2014)

*P.O.D*
_Murdered love
Nu Metal
2011_


----------



## Fjordy (Aug 21, 2014)

Left and Leaving (2000)
The Weakerthans
Rock/folk


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 22, 2014)

_*Los Prisioneros - Pateando Piedras* (The Prisoners - Kicking Stones)_
Chilean Rock
1986





I've enjoyed this album from them more than the rest, which is saying something.
_*
Owl City - Of June*_
Electronic, Synth-Pop
2008





His first release. A so-called EP. It contains the song that launched his career.
I've also read a bit of his biography. Just when I thought I couldn't like the guy more...


----------



## King Dead (Aug 22, 2014)

Childish Gambino (aka Donald Glover) - Because The Internet
Hip-Hop
2013
[video=youtube;ExVtrghW5Y4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExVtrghW5Y4[/video]
Man, I'm kind of heartbroken I couldn't find the full album, because I'm in love with this album


----------



## KyryK (Aug 23, 2014)

The Jesus Lizard - Goat
Noise rock, post-hardcore
1991

[yt]GhHwuPNA-j4[/yt]

Mr. Bungle - Disco Volante
Avant-garde metal, experimental
1995

[yt]uZ3WuOag218[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 23, 2014)

*Hed(pe)*
_Evolution_
Rap Metal/NÃ¼ Metal/Alternative
2014


----------



## KyryK (Aug 25, 2014)

BÃ¶lzer - Aura
Black/Death Metal
2013

[yt]mvkoqNrHFdw[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 28, 2014)

*The Hell*
You're listening to the hell
Hardcore
2013
[video=youtube_share;TdgLI-GC4p8]http://youtu.be/TdgLI-GC4p8[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Aug 29, 2014)

Dread Sovereign - All Hell's Martyrs
Doom Metal
2014

[yt]OUsRxh043LU[/yt]


----------



## Skritchh (Sep 20, 2014)

John Powell - How to Train Your Dragon (Music from the Motion Picture)
Soundtrack
[video=youtube;HX2p_fnRAK0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX2p_fnRAK0[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 20, 2014)

*Dead Kennedys*
_Give me convenience or give me death_
Punk
1987


----------



## Magick (Sep 21, 2014)

Mindless Self Indulgence - How I Learned To Stop Giving A Shit And Love Mindless Self Indulgence
Alt rock

[video=youtube;Xcyd_6T191E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xcyd_6T191E[/video]


----------



## Kooky (Sep 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;G7f4K3aVMrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7f4K3aVMrk[/video]
this for no reason


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 23, 2014)

*Initial D Extra Stage Original Soundtracks*
Electronic, Eurobeat, Hi-NRG, Soundtrack






A potential purchase.


----------



## Esper Husky (Sep 23, 2014)

U2 - Songs of Innocence

. . . . . . .

I don't wanna share the album artwork, lol. iTunes gave it to me for free, and I figured, "why the hell not." It's... okay? Not terrible, not good, but... uh... only one or two good songs, IMO.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 23, 2014)

*Opeth*
Blackwater park
Progressive Death Metal
2001


----------



## KyryK (Sep 24, 2014)

â‡©LOAD - SHITSMEAR COLLECTIONS VOL. 1: FEEL FABULOUS
Noise, Power electronics
2013

http://shitsmear.bandcamp.com/album/shitsmear-collections-vol-1-feel-fabulous


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 25, 2014)

_*Los Petardos! *featuring* A Coco*_ -* Rokanrol con Gandules *
Rock, Puertorican Rock, Surf Rock, Garage(?)
2010





I went to see_ Capital Cities_ in concert and ended up buying a CD of a local opening act. They were that good.
Two bands, one album. _Petardos_ mean _firecrakers_. _A Coco_ is a bit more complicated. It probably has something to do with coconuts and/or heads and feeling good. Not sure what meaning the band has given it. 
The title is our tongue-in-cheek way of spelling and pronouncing rock 'n' roll. "Translated", it would mean _"Rock 'n' Roll With Pigeon Peas"_... which sounds way less appetizing. Pigeon peas, seriously? That's the best English name you Anglo-saxons could come up with? 
Themes range from not taking any more crap from people you can't stand, to social-political stuff that only countrymen stuck under a foreign government can relate to.
Makes me proud to call them my countrymen.

_*Eurobeat Masters Extended Versions - Vol.14*_
Electronic, Italo-Disco, Hi NRG, Eurobeat
2008





Been awhile since I've listened to my _Eurobeat Masters_ collection. You'd think you'd get tired of it and yet you end up listening the CD over and over. The first song is has a different flavor when compared to the rest, making it the perfect choice as song #1. The last two were also great. It may have needed at least one more song featuring a male singer to balance things out.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 27, 2014)

*Brujeria*
Matando gÃ¼eros
Death Metal / Grindcore
1993


----------



## Inkswitch (Sep 30, 2014)

*The Wall - (1982) by Pink Floyd
*_Rock opera

_<em>[video=youtube;iJZYG5qwHHI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJZYG5qwHHI[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Sep 30, 2014)

Venetian Snares - Songs About My Cats
Glitchcore, IDM
2001

[yt]rF4C5apqZ9U[/yt]


----------



## Kooky (Oct 1, 2014)

Hellogoodbye - Would it kill you?

Here is the first song in the album:
[video=youtube;q-v-a-NFH-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-v-a-NFH-Q[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 1, 2014)

The Hackensaw Boys - Get Some
Americana, Old-Time, Folk, Adult Contemporary, Country, Alternative
2000

[yt]PnRatnbzzNE[/yt]


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 1, 2014)

Mastodon - Crack the Skye

[video=youtube;fcvdkw6v3fE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcvdkw6v3fE[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 1, 2014)

*The Exploited*
Fuck the system
_Hardcore Punk_


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 3, 2014)

Saw this in the related video's whilst listening to Gotye, clicked it cause it looked cool, and it was awesome. Brought the album online that night and it arrived the next day ^_^

Rone - Tohu bohu

[video=youtube;kfoJUeyMsOE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfoJUeyMsOE[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 3, 2014)

Angry Johnny & The Killbillies - What's So Funny?
Psychobilly
1998

[yt]j1lSEtb6KBM[/yt]


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 3, 2014)

Milky Chance's only album Sadnecessary.

[video=youtube;2OTPOKaz8o4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OTPOKaz8o4&amp;index=3&amp;list=PL1mLWBwR-P2tdUiAgSQq5SQ1aS5BjZehd[/video]


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 3, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Saw this in the related video's whilst listening to Gotye, clicked it cause it looked cool, and it was awesome. Brought the album online that night and it arrived the next day ^_^
> 
> Rone - Tohu bohu
> 
> [video=youtube;kfoJUeyMsOE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfoJUeyMsOE[/video]



One of my jams! I first saw this on Adult Swim's Off the Air show.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 3, 2014)

Marillion's Real To Reel.
[video=youtube;b65IbpCQoDU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b65IbpCQoDU[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 3, 2014)

The Exploited - Fuck The System
Hardcore punk, crossover thrash
2003

[yt]JJYC2hBZnmw[/yt]

Gotta thank Kitsune for reminding me to check these guys out. :mrgreen:


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 3, 2014)

Tarot by Walter Wegmuller (1973)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EoHpk5zq4c
"Die Welt" is the last song on that album and it's fantastic.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 3, 2014)

Dwarves - Blood Guts & Pussy
Hardcore punk
1990

[yt]iMpzg1Y3Y9E[/yt]


----------



## RequiemOfHorrors (Oct 3, 2014)

[yt]PXURyeRLl3U[/yt]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 4, 2014)

*Avatar*_
Hail The Apocalypse
_Melodic Death Metal
2014

[video=youtube;cR9wizERzhI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cR9wizERzhI[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 4, 2014)

Gorgoroth-Under The Sign Of Hell
Black Metal
1997

[yt]llW9k08KyyA[/yt]

Last song on the album that isn't on that video for some reason.

[yt]TAQLytvuyW0[/yt]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 11, 2014)

Belzebong - Sonic Scapes & Weedy Grooves
Stoner Metal
2011

[yt]yLKB9huoTkU[/yt]

Random useless factoid: This glorious album was released on my 17th birthday.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 20, 2014)

*Rancid*
_...And out come the wolves_
Punk


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 20, 2014)

*Explosions in the Sky
*_The Earth is not a Cold Dead Place
_Post-Rock; Indie; Instrumental


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 23, 2014)

_*Meco - Music Inspired By Star Was and Other Galactic Funk:*_
Electronic, Funk/Soul, Disco
1977





CD format. Dig the Buck-Rogers'-style art. Quite the contrast to _Star Wars_, isn't it? I wouldn't change it, though.
If you'd think that a disco version of the original _Star Wars_ sountrack would never work, here's proof that it does. Give it a listen, specifically the original, 15+ minute-long track, which is the best.
The _Other Galactic Funk_ track has little Galactic-ness to it, but a lot of that militaristic marching band thing going on. That's the best way I can describe it.
The other two tracks are shorter variations of the _Star Wars_ track.
Surprisingly, it made for great driving music.
Given that it's only four tracks, it's amazing how long I had it in the car.

_*Los Prisioneros - La Cultura de la Basura (The Prisoners - The Culture of Garbage)*_
Electronic, Rock, New-Wave, Pop-Rock, Synth-pop
1987





And with this one, I finish listening to this iconic Chilean music grou's early works.
Didn't find anything quite as shocking as their other albums. And I'm fine with that.

*Vinnie Vincent Invasion - All Systems Go*
Rock, Hard Rock, Glam, Heavy Metal
1988





Not to be confused with _Vinnie Vincent - Invasion_. 
Bought it some years ago without listening to it beforehand or even knowing who these guys were, just because it looked _so_ 80s.
While it has its moments, it's not the most memorable album of its subgenre.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 25, 2014)

*NOFX*
_The war on errorism
Punk_
[video=youtube_share;wHPEqShfl5Q]http://youtu.be/wHPEqShfl5Q[/video]


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 25, 2014)

[yt]49tpIMDy9BE[/yt]
Lindsey Sterling's Shatter me.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 29, 2014)

Devin Townsend - Ziltoid The Omniscient
Progressive metal, industrial metal, extreme metal, comedy rock
2007

[yt]RUcmBI1D4lg[/yt]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 2, 2014)

Those Poor Bastards - Vicious Losers
Death Country
2014

Link to the album playlist on Youtube.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 20, 2014)

Rammstein - Mutter
Neue Deutsche HÃ¤rte, Industrial metal
2001

[yt]oeNAmHSnoH8[/yt]


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 21, 2014)

Im in fucking love with Mystery Skulls right now, sounds so awesome.

[video=youtube;QmSoPC9E38Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmSoPC9E38Y[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 21, 2014)

*Meco - Impressions of An American Werewolf In London:*
Rock, Pop Rock
1981






I haven't seen the movie, so I didn't know what type of music it leans to.
I thought it was early 1980's synth.
I was wrong, it's mostly orchestral instrumental and Rock 'n' Roll.
Oh, well.
*
Icehouse - Love In Motion (Primitive Man)*
Rock, Pop Rock
1982





This album is known as _Primitive Man_ just about everywhere else except the UK. I don't know either. 
Might have to give it another listen, I don't remember much about it.

_*Initial D: Second Stage - Sound Files:*_
Soundtrack





I have that one, complete with that paper sleeve with Japanese script on its left side.
Bought it in a local anime store. 
It's the background music. Because of this, I didn't truly appreciate it until I rewatched most of _Initial D_ not too long ago.
The Second Stage didn't have as many episodes as the _First_ or _Fourth Stage_, so everything fitted in one CD.
*
Jan Hammer - Beyond the Mind's Eye*:
Electronic, Downtempo, Synth-Pop
1993






Soundtrack to a groundbreaking computer-animated film that I gotta watch someday.
He's the guy that did the Miami Vice theme, BTW.

*Top Gun Original Motion Picture Soundtrack:*
Electronic, Rock, Stage & Screen, Sountrack, Hard Rock, Hi NRG, Synth-pop
1986





Truly a great soundtrack. GREAT driving music.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 21, 2014)

The Prodigy - The Fat of the Land
Big beat, electronica, alternative rock, breakbeat, alternative dance, industrial rock, synthpunk, rave
1997

Link to album playlist.


----------



## Zora (Nov 23, 2014)

Black Moth Super Rainbow
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8PK_JRbuC0&list=PLBBg0ORXclomBESk6rQ5U4kESlGO9hSdD


----------



## SparkyWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

Lamb of God - Ashes Of The Wake
Groove Metal
[video=youtube;dA6sBbuZd1Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dA6sBbuZd1Y[/video]
Yeah, I know, kinda mainstream but still quite good.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 23, 2014)

[yt]GfY3NQpvaSc[/yt]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 23, 2014)

Jackal Queenston - The Killer's Notebook
Jungle/Drum and Bass
2010

[yt]GpuuR-NhS0I[/yt]


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;RGA4PilHdr0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGA4PilHdr0[/video]


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 23, 2014)

http://mikemirabello.bandcamp.com/album/tower-of-guns

Love the game. Love the music


----------



## KyryK (Nov 24, 2014)

Melvins - Lysol
Sludge metal, doom metal, stoner rock, drone metal, grunge, noise rock, experimental rock, alternative metal, hardcore punk, whatever
1992

[yt]LFUuZXW99TY[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 28, 2014)

*The Cramps*
Bad music for bad people
Psychobilly
1984
[video=youtube_share;iVWp8HEMXIc]http://youtu.be/iVWp8HEMXIc[/video]


----------



## Pine (Nov 28, 2014)

Airbourne
Runnin' Wild [2006]
Australian Hard Rock

[video=youtube_share;1RrAd8AHMUI]http://youtu.be/1RrAd8AHMUI[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 28, 2014)

Michael Buble
It's Time (2005)
Vocal, Pop






CaptainCool knows why :3


----------



## KyryK (Nov 30, 2014)

Clutch - The Elephant Riders
Stoner rock, hard rock
1998

[yt]Fp5pkuejl7w[/yt]


----------



## martha75 (Dec 1, 2014)

*Angels & Airwaves
*_I-Empire_Space Rock
2007


----------



## grigs (Dec 1, 2014)

Some progressive-psicodelia from Gong
1974

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-pjcqjeTeI


----------



## KyryK (Dec 2, 2014)

Stonehelm - Stonehelm
Stoner Metal
2010

Link to album playlist on Youtube


----------



## Rekel (Dec 2, 2014)

Toxicity by System of a Down

I'd listen to this shit with my sister when I was 6 and it's still my favorite.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 4, 2014)

Clutch - The Elephant Riders
Stoner rock, hard rock
1998

[yt]Fp5pkuejl7w[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 9, 2014)

*IRON MAIDEN*
Seventh son of a Seventh son
Heavy Metal
1988


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;069I5FY2LHk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=069I5FY2LHk[/video]


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 9, 2014)

I've been listening to Busdriver all week. Especially _Perfect Hair_. Such delicious flow!


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Dec 9, 2014)

This caught my attention on the radio today:

[video=youtube_share;BAkqJT_sMKQ]http://youtu.be/BAkqJT_sMKQ[/video]

I cannot be in a bad mood while listening to this, no matter how hard I try.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 10, 2014)

HeXen - State of Insurgery
I would listen to this album all the time in art class just to drown everyone else out.
[video=youtube;ku8t-6KjZVw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ku8t-6KjZVw[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 12, 2014)

*System of a Down*
Steal This Album!
Alternative Metal
2002


----------



## KyryK (Dec 16, 2014)

Electric Wizard - Dopethrone
Doom metal, stoner metal, sludge metal
2000

[yt]eaMbKZPBruU[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 16, 2014)

*Avenged Sevenfold *- Avenged Sevenfold
Heavy metal
2007


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;AyORieDhpkg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyORieDhpkg[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 17, 2014)

Got my _Giuffria_ fix. They've been on my list for too long.
_*
Giuffria: Giuffria*_
Rock, Hard Rock, Arena Rock
1984




_*
Giuffria: Silk + Steel*_
Rock, Hard Rock, Arena Rock
1986





_*Giuffria: Giuffria III ("Lost Tapes")*_
Rock, Hard Rock, Arena Rock
1987
[video=youtube;f6Nh1UFiSz0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6Nh1UFiSz0[/video]

That last one is a compilation of unreleased tracks. Such a shame, because, while the first two albums contained the band's greatest hits, I preferred this "release". 

BTW, in case you didn't know, their lead singer, David Glen Eisley, is the guy that lent his voice to the track _Sweet Victory_ in that classic _Spongebob Squarepants_ episode.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 18, 2014)

Wo Fat - The Black Code
Stoner rock
2012

[yt]LzaIGyWvomk[/yt]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 18, 2014)

_*Owl City: The Midsummer Station*_
Electronic, Pop, Synth-Pop
2012





More commercial than his earlier work, but still recognizably _Owl City_. It includes the commercial hits like _Dementia_ and _Good Time_. But man, all the tracks are great! 
My favorites are the space-themed and with classic videogame-esque-music _Speed Of Love_ and cops-and-robbers romance/chase scene-inspired _I'm Coming To Get You_.
_Silhouette_ is a hauntingly beautiful track that hits you right in the feels with slow tempo, Young's vocals and a piano.
_Metropolis_ has got to be one of the best Superman-themed songs I've heard, and it doesn't even mention the man of steel.
_Shooting Star_ and _Embers_ have great messages and beats.
_Dreams and Disasters_ and _Take It All Away_ cover beginning and end, respectively.
No I gotta check how good the not-included-for-CD tracks _Bombshell Blonde_ and _Top Of The World_ are.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 18, 2014)

Wo Fat - Psychedelonaut
Stoner rock
2009

[yt]pvV60FBjZzM[/yt]


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Linkin Park's newest one. For the hell of it.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 18, 2014)

Clutch - Robot Hive/Exodus
Stoner rock, Hard rock, Funk rock
2005

Link to album playlist on Youtube.


----------



## Simo (Dec 19, 2014)

Morphine-Cure for Pain.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=985JGeGq_tc


----------



## KyryK (Dec 19, 2014)

HÃ„SHCUT - DEMO
Stoner/Doom Metal
2010

[yt]87ZaHlrkFc8[/yt]


----------



## The King Maker (Feb 20, 2015)

Just listened to this after finishing Slayers Reign In Blood

[video=youtube_share;OKihO2NnDis]http://youtu.be/OKihO2NnDis[/video]


----------



## VÃ¦r (Feb 20, 2015)

The Mars Volta - De-loused In The Comatorium
Progressive rock; Experimental rock; Hard rock; Jazz fusion
2003
[h=1][video=youtube;Zgjv0PQiJCs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zgjv0PQiJCs[/video][/h]


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 20, 2015)

limp bizkit - significant other  
nu metal 1999


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 20, 2015)

I was listening to Overkill, and I may or may not have made it to White Devil Armory, which is their latest album.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Conker (Feb 20, 2015)

_Lovehatetragedy _by Papa Roach. Was kickin' it a bit old school. Not as good as _Infest_ by a fair margin though


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 20, 2015)

I was listening to the Primal Fear album Delivering the Black, which is fantastic. Primal Fear is an awesome power metal band that takes influence from Judas Priest and Iron Maiden. They are German as well, which is a plus.


----------



## Hachiro (Mar 27, 2015)

No shame on saying that this album is amazing and one of my favs

[video=youtube;sO7QVPONvBM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO7QVPONvBM[/video]


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 27, 2015)

What a great album.


----------



## The King Maker (Mar 28, 2015)

Good work by these guys. Better than their last album by far. they'll be going on tour w/ 5FDP & Avatar later this spring. Do keep an eye out for them.  [video=youtube;IHeC2eWz-2U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHeC2eWz-2U[/video]


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 28, 2015)

Deadiron's latest album, Into the Fray, has a darker feel than their previous (and first) album, Out of the Rust and Ruin. I highly recommend both albums.


----------



## Conker (Mar 29, 2015)

_Endless Forms Most Beautiful_ by Nightwish. It's pretty good, and I think I'll like it better once I give it some more listens. Looking forward to picking it up on Tuesday.


----------



## KyryK (Mar 29, 2015)

The Wounded Kings - Shadow over Atlantis
Doom Metal
2010

[yt]IKRX1TEOvbI[/yt]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 30, 2015)

Been awhile since this thread's been around...

_*
Trilithon - 4Cast:*_
Electronic
Electro, Trance, Synth-pop, Tech House
1994





_*
Owl City - Ocean Eyes (Deluxe Edition):*_
Electronic, Pop, Synth-Pop
2009





A gift, and a fantastic one at that.
If you had to choose between the standard release and this 2-disc deluxe version, get the latter. All the songs are great. It's worth it. Even if it's packaged in cardboard sleeves instead of your standard CD case. 
_*
Radiorama - The Legend:*_
Electronic, Italo-Disco
1988





Finally found it at a reasonable price.
And with this album I've completed the group's early work collection.


----------



## KyryK (Mar 30, 2015)

Electric Wizard - Supercoven
Doom/Stoner Metal
1998

[yt]q4moXaSp9bY[/yt]


----------



## Conker (Mar 30, 2015)

_Human _by Three Days Grace, which I liked though I'm a little sad they didn't really do anything new. Brand new singer, mostly the same ol sound. But it's more of a band I love so it works.


----------



## R_Magedn (Mar 31, 2015)

'Prehistoric Dog' - Red Fang
Red Fang
[video=youtube_share;VufilzHKTqk]http://youtu.be/VufilzHKTqk[/video]


----------



## R_Magedn (Mar 31, 2015)

'Freya' - The Sword
Age of Winters
[video=youtube_share;Hr2m1VzTAI8]http://youtu.be/Hr2m1VzTAI8[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Mar 31, 2015)

Actually both Grouplove Albums. I'm falling in love with them <3 <3 <3


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 1, 2015)

I've been curious about this guy's discography. I've liked every song that I've heard, so I had to check him out...

_*Guillermo DÃ¡vila - Guillermo DÃ¡vila:*_
Latin, Pop, Ballad
1982





_*Guillermo DÃ¡vila - Un Poco De Amor (A Little Bit Of Love)*_:
Latin, Pop, Ballad
1983





_*Guillermo DÃ¡vila - Definitivamente (Definitely):*_
Latin, Pop, Ballad
1984


----------



## Feste (Apr 2, 2015)

I might be a bit biased cause I heard this a lot when I was a kid, but I still think this may be the best album of the 1980s. Fairly unique in its approach for the time and still highly enjoyable today, yet it along with Born in The USA really encapsulate what the decade was about, particularly the cosmopolitan "last breath of a cool yet dangerous New York" feeling. I love Steppin' Out, but A Slow Song is nice right now, so deep in the night.


----------



## KyryK (Apr 3, 2015)

Clutch - The Elephant Riders
Stoner rock
1998

[yt]Fp5pkuejl7w[/yt]


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 3, 2015)

_Rubber Soul_, by The Beatles.


----------



## Wax (Apr 4, 2015)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> _*Owl City - Ocean Eyes (Deluxe Edition):*_
> Electronic, Pop, Synth-Pop
> 2009


Great album. It's interesting to note that of a similar genre (and basically an early Owl City) is The Postal Service, who made the album I listened to last.

*The Postal Service - Give Up
*Electronic
2003






It's like Owl City, but it's got a more of an 90s emo vibe (one of the guys in TPS is from Death Cab for Cutie) and that's what makes it a little bit better in my opinion.

And before that:
*Fugazi - Repeater
*Experimental Rock/Post-Hardcore
1990


----------



## Traven V (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## R_Magedn (Apr 4, 2015)

_Dying Earth_
The Sword
Apocryphon
[video=youtube_share;i9G2zAKJH98]http://youtu.be/i9G2zAKJH98[/video][/COLOR]


----------



## Wax (Apr 6, 2015)

*Into It. Over It. - Proper
*Indie-Rock/Emo
2011





Some catchy tunes on this thing! dis sum gud emo rite ere


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 7, 2015)

_*Cruisin' Gang - America:*_
Electronic, Italo-Disco
1986





I enjoyed it more this time around.

*ExposÃ© - What You Don't Know:*
Electronic, Freestyle, Electro, Synthpop
1989





It's okay. I do dig the album cover pic. I have to re-listen to their first album, though.
_*
Latin Rascals - Bach To The Future:*_
Electronic, Hip-Hop, Freestyle, Electro
1987





This is what happens when some NYC-based DJs get together and have fun with classical music tracks.
As fun and interesting as they were, I also got a kick at how they named their tracks, like _Joy O.D._, or my favorite _Yo, Elise!_


----------



## FurMental (Apr 16, 2015)

Still Searching by Senses Fail


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Late Registration - Kanye West


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Apr 16, 2015)

Inner Circle-Bad Boy


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Apr 16, 2015)

Savant - Zion


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 17, 2015)

_*Culture Beat - Serenity:*_
Electronic, Downtempo, Eurodance
1993
[video=youtube;cV_VT-hkimU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV_VT-hkimU[/video]

Righteous. _Mr. Vain_ is still tops.
_*
Warrant - Dirty Rotten Filthy Stinking Rich:*_
Rock, Hard Rock, Glam:
1988


----------



## Wax (Apr 17, 2015)

*Dashboard Confessional - The Places You Have Come To Fear The Most
*Emo/Indie-Rock/Folk
2001


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 17, 2015)

Neon Indian - _Era Extrana_

Stump - _Fierce Pancake_

NRBQ - _Scraps_


----------



## R_Magedn (Apr 20, 2015)

4-20 y'all. Torch it.
[video=youtube_share;7GNF04m5eos]http://youtu.be/7GNF04m5eos[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Apr 21, 2015)

R_Magedn said:


> 4-20 y'all. Torch it.


I can get down with that.

[yt]MsDz5qphC3c[/yt]


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 21, 2015)

Hybrid Theory
Linkin Park
2000 
nu metal


----------



## Koota (Apr 22, 2015)

Slipknot the gray chapter


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 22, 2015)

Wax said:


> *The Postal Service - Give Up
> *Electronic
> 2003
> 
> ...



It'll be a long time before I can view the term "Emo" as something besides a derogatory term.

I gave it a listen. It's a bit of a downer, vibe-wise, when compard to anything from _Owl City_, and I only listened to the standard album, not the deluxe edition! I'll agree that there ae similarities, but aside from the song _Clark Gable_, this wasn't exactly my cup of tea.


Here's something more my speed...

*Corey Hart - The Best Of Corey Hart:*
Pop, Rock, New Wave
2006 compilation release





The artist that sang _Sunglasses At Night_ had more songs, and they're all great, at least those in this small compilation. 
Something has to be said about songs that are enjoyable despite that they could've used more time on the mix table to really make 'em pop!


----------



## KyryK (Apr 22, 2015)

Stoned Jesus - Seven Thunders Roar
Stoner/Doom Metal
2012

[yt]RJZYCL07cRU[/yt]


----------



## The King Maker (May 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;VeXOdPV1N84]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeXOdPV1N84[/video]


----------



## KyryK (May 7, 2015)

Orchid - Capricorn
Doom Metal
2011

[yt]7LnTC4IhFxo[/yt]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 8, 2015)

_*Corona - The Rhythm Of The Night*_:
Electronic, Eurohouse
1994
[video=youtube;RMilXjMuJEY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMilXjMuJEY[/video]

Finally listened to the whole album. It was good enough to convince me to list it as a future purchase.
I still have lingering mixed feelings with studio projects, which this is what this album: that's a lip-synching model on the cover.
But with a talented producer, the legendary Francesco Bontempi -aka Lee Marrow- at the helm, the album does not disappoint. In fact, I'm keen on listening the follow-up.


----------



## SCPH7503 (May 8, 2015)

*The Moody Blues - Days of Future Passed*
2006 Deluxe Edition






The music itself is still as great as it was before, so I'll talk about the absolutely incredible remaster. Every instrument in the orchestral interludes are crystal clear. If you listen carefully, you can even hear the musicians pressing valves on their instruments, or shuffling around in their seats. The main part of the album is equally clear, from Mike Pinder's iconic Mellotron to the whole band's dreamy vocals. This might be one of the most thorough remasters I've ever heard. It's just a shame nobody could ever recover the original 1967 stereo master of the album.


----------



## shiy0 (May 8, 2015)

[video=youtube;JmPlPdWS97A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmPlPdWS97A[/video]


----------



## Just_Like_Magic (May 9, 2015)

F.E.A.R by Papa Roach. Probably my favourite album by them yet. I love the electronica influence they've recently been adding to their music.


----------



## KyryK (May 14, 2015)

Dead Kennedys - Give Me Convenience Or Give Me Death 
Hardcore punk, punk rock
1987

[yt]W8tvCTXNkeI[/yt]


----------



## shiy0 (May 14, 2015)

[video=youtube;6EPahGD2GvA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EPahGD2GvA[/video]


----------



## KyryK (May 15, 2015)

The Stooges - The Stooges
Garage rock, protopunk
1969

[yt]vH6iDPhUjWs[/yt]


----------



## KyryK (Jun 15, 2015)

The Dead Brothers - Wunderkammer
Translated from a German Wikipedia page: _The Dead Brothers are a folk band from Geneva. Founded in 1999 they call themselves a "funeral band" and merge Country, waltzes, blues, punk, rockabilly, chanson and Balkan folk music.
_2006

[yt]KJV533-04Zo[/yt]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 15, 2015)

Gave a listen to Haddaway's 1990s albums:






_*Haddaway - The Album*_
Electronic, Pop, Europop, Eurodance
1993

The one that made us ask what is love, but the entire album is great.

_*Haddaway - The Drive*_
Electronic, Pop, Europop, Euro-House
1995

His second album. Just as good, too.

*Haddaway - Let's Do It Now*
Electronic, Euro-House
1998

Not my favorite, but that's because it doesn't have the same beat and sound of the first two albums. It's more laid-back.


BTW, the picture shows a fourth album -_Who Do You Love_- on the bottom right, but that's an EP being offered with the other three albums. 
I'll take the first two, thank you very much.


----------



## aeroxwolf (Jun 29, 2015)

[video=youtube;H8B43L3ql64]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8B43L3ql64[/video]


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 30, 2015)

[video=youtube;i7i83yoQSo0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7i83yoQSo0[/video]
i grew up listening to this before the internet made it popular.[/fedora]


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 30, 2015)

Deadmau5
4x4 = 12
March 2010 (Released December 6th, 2010)

[Video=youtube;_9IBbMW2o_o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9IBbMW2o_o[/Video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 30, 2015)

Gave a listen to the (relevant) discography of female Mexican pop group _Flans_:

_*Flans - Flans:*_
Electronic, Pop, Synth-pop
1985






It contains the hit song, _No Controles_ (_Don't Control_), that introduced me to the group. I miss hearing that song on the radio...

*Flans - 20 Millas (20 Miles):*
Electronic, Pop, Synth-pop
1986





It only has nine tracks, but it's fun to listen.

*Flans - Luz Y Sombra (Light and Shadow):*
Electronic, Pop, Synth-pop
1987





Another fun listen.

*Flans - Alma Gemela (Soulmate):*
Electronic, Pop, Synth-pop
1988





This is where things started going slow, tempo-wise. It's good, but I prefer the vibe of the first three albums.

*Flans - AdiÃ³s (Goodbye):*
Pop, Pop Rock
1990





I jumped over their 1989 release because you can tell it was kid-oriented. This release was also heavy on slower BPM tracks. 
It was also their break-up album. Yes, they got back together, but for one more album, which I didn't listen, either.


----------



## KyryK (Jun 30, 2015)

Holy Moses - The New Machine of Liechtenstein
Speed/Thrash Metal
1989

[yt]rsNp-wC8jCc[/yt]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 30, 2015)

*Manta Der Film - Original Soundtrack:*
Electronic, Rock, Pop, Stage & Screen, Folk Rock, Pop Rock, House, Disco, Soundtrack, Europop, Euro House, Parody
1991





German cult-film soundtrack. Just the cover art covers an array of German stereotypes of the era (1991).
You have 2 CDs packed with songs ranging from German classics to Hair Metal to 90s dance tracks.


----------



## rustle (Jul 1, 2015)

Everyone here's listening to their hip-hop and metal and ambient and all, and here I am with my simple jangle rock.
Reckoning
R.E.M.
1984
Alternative rock/jangle pop


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 1, 2015)

*The Motels - Essential Collection:*
Rock, New Wave, Pop Rock
2005 (Compilation release)





This is an interesting selection, even for me, because the vibe of it isn't peppy (that's how I like it) but rather chill and melancholic.
I always get lost in their music, meaning that I don't recall most of the lyrics and those that I do, their form like five songs, not the fifteen that the CD carries.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 1, 2015)

System of a Down is awesome, and this album goes the full mile. I can't wait to see what they cook up next since they are coming back together.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 1, 2015)

Knife Party
Abandon Ship
October 11th, 2014 

Music genre: French House, Glitch Hop, Dance, Big Beat, House 


[Video=Youtube;F9ewEpSOGXA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9ewEpSOGXA[/Video]


----------



## shiy0 (Jul 2, 2015)

[video=youtube;8HuDExgoVLc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HuDExgoVLc[/video]


----------



## Waterhead (Jul 2, 2015)

[video=youtube;uqZlz54_wV4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqZlz54_wV4[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 3, 2015)

Listened to _Aqua_'s first two albums:

*Aqua - Aquarium:*
Electronic, Pop, Hard House, Europop, Euro House
1997





The album that the group made their huge splash with. This is the one that includes the infamous _Barbie Girl_ song, as well as other very danceable tracks. A potential purchase.
*
Aqua - Aquarius:*
Electronic, Euro House
2000





Their follow-up album. It contains my favorite version of _Cartoon Heroes,_ and that final song _Goodbye To The Circus_ hits you in the feels. While still most definitely _Aqua_, it's not as hyper as the first album.


----------



## KyryK (Jul 3, 2015)

Destruction - Infernal Overkill
Thrash Metal
1985

[yt]_kPfveBd_dY[/yt]

Destruction - The Antichrist
Thrash Metal
2001

[yt]DGf-uW9UTXE[/yt]


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 5, 2015)

This album is goofy and fun, if you are looking for offbeat metal. Best of all, they are a Cleveland band, and they put on a great show! 




In other news, Burn My Eyes is an album from Machine Head's early days, released in the mid 90s. The album is unapologetically heavy, combining thrash and groove metal for some pounding results. Much different than the 9 minute long jam sessions of newer releases.


----------



## Frijolero (Jul 11, 2015)

The very best of MotÃ¶rhead






They're going to tour soon anyone else going to see them?


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 15, 2015)

Goblin metal is glorious. Melodic death folk metal with a comedic vibe. Nekrogoblikon is a fairly new band, and this is their 3rd LP album. Prepare for 30 minutes of awesomeness, especially with tracks like "We Need a Gimmick", "Full Body Xplosion", and "The End of Infinity".


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 15, 2015)

Tangerine Dream - _The Virgin Years 1974-1978_
_Kosmischemusik_/Ambient/Psychedelic/Krautrock
2011 compilation





Tangerine Dream &gt; The Virgin Years: 1974-1978">


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 15, 2015)

Artist: 009 Sound System
Album:009 Sound System
2010?


  Love their music, it's so relaxing.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 16, 2015)

Gave a listen to Dirty Vegas' studio albums:

_*Dirty Vegas - Dirty Vegas:*_
Electronic, Pop, House, Deep House, Downtempo, Pop Rock
2002





The album that contains their smash hit "_Days Go By_", though in extended format, rhather than the one given on the radio. Liked it so much that I bought it. IT contains an unmentioned extra track, the acoustic version for "_Days Go By_". 
The album cover artwork extends to the inside as well. There are no lyrics, just art of the same ilk.
There are songs in this album that are jsut as good as some of _Daft Punk_'s:
[video=youtube;-Wb4csieSZo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Wb4csieSZo[/video]

*Dirty Vegas- One:*
Electronic, Pop, Pop Rock, Downtempo, Indie Rock, House
2004





Far more rock-based than the first album. Wasn't what I was expecting.
*
Dirty Vegas - Electric Love:
*Electronic, Pop, House
2011





I couldn't believe these guys made the hit song "_Little White Doves_", which while a good song, with some vague familiarity to earlier works, it's hard to believe it came from the same guys that did "_Days Go By_".
The album is enjoyable, just not as memorable as the first one.


----------



## Ieono (Jul 19, 2015)

Astounding.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 19, 2015)

Lazerhawk!
[video=youtube;QpDn4-Na5co]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpDn4-Na5co[/video]
(Distress Signal is the best track on the whole album)

i NEED MOAR!! Oh, look. There is more!


----------



## KyryK (Jul 25, 2015)

Dissection - Where Dead Angels Lie
Melodic Black/Death Metal
1996

[yt]HhYsX8wrkDA[/yt]


----------



## shiy0 (Jul 25, 2015)

[video=youtube;Vg9-efgvDuo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg9-efgvDuo[/video]


----------



## Yarra (Jul 25, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Lazerhawk!
> [video=youtube;QpDn4-Na5co]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpDn4-Na5co[/video]
> (Distress Signal is the best track on the whole album)
> 
> i NEED MOAR!! Oh, look. There is more!



This is excellent stuff.  Did they do the Kung Fury soundtrack by chance?


----------



## Yarra (Jul 25, 2015)

Stereo Lab  

[video=youtube;uVRbxKF_9Pg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVRbxKF_9Pg[/video]


----------



## Ruffus J. Mutt (Jul 27, 2015)

sabaton- their heavy metal. I wanna say their from Sweden but man the main vocal has a powerful voice!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvRZxn7e3hc

they do a lot of WWII stuff in their music, good stuff to play video games to.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Jul 30, 2015)

Kuyss - Welcome To Sky Valley (Sludge, stoner, desert)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMwQ2ym4ygo


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 30, 2015)

[video=youtube;EXsMr5wzqPQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXsMr5wzqPQ[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 30, 2015)

Yarra said:


> This is excellent stuff.  Did they do the Kung Fury soundtrack by chance?



That was *Mitch Murder*.

Check him out. *NOW*.


Sidenote: Finally! Other people that know what _Lazerhawk_ is!!


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 31, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;G-dXV7J2ZAM]http://youtu.be/G-dXV7J2ZAM[/video]
This album is fucking awesome. It starts out shredding and never lets up. I highly recommend giving the entire album a listen, as it has the feel of Megadeth's older albums. Speed metal masters.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 4, 2015)

If you had any faith in humanity, prepare to lose it. This album focuses on the evil that man does to himself, from snuff films to a school shooter to the rape of Nanking. And it's the most musically diverse album in the Exodus library. Expect everything from brutal thrash to slow doom. For true metalheads only.


----------



## grassfed (Aug 4, 2015)

Incubus - Morning View

https://youtube.com/watch?v=_b9A54abRaE


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Music From The Motion Picture Titan A.E.:*
Electronic, Rock, Modern Classical, Pop Rock, Synth-pop, Ambient
2000





It's amazing how well this soundtrack works with the movie. Just as amazing that I like it.
There's another album that contains the original movie underscore. 

_*La Bouche - Sweet Dreams:*_
Electronic, Pop, House, Eurodance, Europop
1995





The album that contains their smash hit _Be My Lover_. Aside from a couple of good songs, the rest of the album isn't exactly memorable. Not to me at least.


----------



## Hir (Aug 4, 2015)

Colosseum - Chapter 1: Delirium

Somewhat soothing and synth-heavy funeral doom metal. Very pleasing listen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjRsuop5eoE

(that riff at 3:32 hnngg)


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 4, 2015)

Now this is classic metal, my personal favorite from the Metallica library. If you haven't listened to this album before, what are you waiting for? https://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=OhT0g9jULpw


----------



## PheonixDragon (Aug 4, 2015)

In Flames
Colony
1999
Melodic Death Metal

[video=youtube;kR-UCNF9BeU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR-UCNF9BeU[/video]


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 5, 2015)

*Dead Trees* - From First to Last

I used to listen to these guys in high school, was surprised to find out they were still even a thing since Sonny Moore (Skrillex) left so long ago and the band rapidly lost popularity. I was honestly surprised that not only were they still a thing, but this was a recent album after 5 years since their last album.
The album isn't bad honestly, though anyone who doesn't enjoy that post-hardcore shit probably wont enjoy it lol.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 5, 2015)

Scandinavian death metal is best death metal.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 6, 2015)

*Thompson Twins - Singles Collection:*
Synth-pop
1996





It's a compilation of the extended versions of their hit songs. Excellent for long car rides.


----------



## shiy0 (Aug 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;dHyXB-CJoq8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHyXB-CJoq8[/video]


----------



## AlastairTheDragon (Aug 10, 2015)

*Past, Present, and Future - Al Stewart*
Folk-Rock
Released in 1973

[video=youtube;t6HgwFb86YI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6HgwFb86YI[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 11, 2015)

_*Haddaway - The Album*_
Electronic, Pop, Europop, Eurodance
1993





The one that made us ask what is love, but the entire album is great.
Some CDs have too low a volume. So I played it safe and bought this one instead of an original release for its sound quality. 

_*Haddaway - The Drive*_
Electronic, Pop, Europop, Euro-House
1995





His second album. Just as good, too. In fact, this one's more dance-y!

My only complaint with these two albums was the use of some remarks that I disagree with.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Aug 11, 2015)

The wrong side of heaven and the right side of hell - Five finger death punch


----------



## grassfed (Aug 11, 2015)

The Fragile - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Rassah (Aug 13, 2015)

Wanted to share this with FAF, had no idea where, so you're getting it here.

[h=1]There is a Ned Flanders-themed metal band called Okilly Dokilly[/h]http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/music/news/there-is-a-ned-flandersthemed-metal-band-called-okilly-dokilly-10453357.html


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Aug 14, 2015)

I've been listening t some of my old stuff lately. Right now it's Frances the Mute or Deloused in the Comatorium by The Mars Volta.


----------



## Luca (Aug 14, 2015)

[video=youtube;70hGUO1wyO4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70hGUO1wyO4[/video]

Why is Tame Impala always _SO FUCKING GOOD_!?


----------



## Rebel-lion (Aug 18, 2015)

Clutch - Robot Hive / Exodus 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmnXqjM4v0g&list=PLZVcxO2qnY5vgJ5uROfQ-feO3hPM8-IM1


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 24, 2015)

Slipknot is one of those bands I have mixed feelings about. Some of their music is good, some of their music feels a bit weak. This album feels heavier than some of their other music, and it lacks heavy electronic sounds (a plus in my book). This album sorta reminds me of Machine Head, as Corey Taylor has similar vocals to Robert Flynn. The guitars are nice and heavy, and the vocals are angrier than normal. What more can you ask for?


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 25, 2015)

Gave a listen to _Vengaboys_ non-remix albums...

_*Vengaboys - The Party Album!*_
Electronic, Trance, Euro House
1998





The artwork is a guilty pleasure of mine. I swear they're parodying _The Village People_.  Inside the booklet, it's nothing but pictures of animals mating. This  is what those Dutch music producers must think of as risquÃ©. It was  actually quite educational.
Surprisingly, their songs aren't that as  risquÃ©. Heck, some are just funny! Few tracks actually have vocals in this 1+hour-long album. And  that's the way I like it. ^^
_*
Vengaboys - The Platinum Album:*_
Electronic, Pop, Europop, Euro House, Ballad
2000





_The Platinum Album..._ how New Millennium of them.
While there are more mellower songs and legit ballads, plus the duration is much shorter than the first album, it's still a dance album through and through.
I'm considering purchasing both of 'em.


----------



## Simo (Feb 23, 2016)

Laurie Anderson, 'United Sates Live', all 8 sides. Gonna go see her in a bout a week, and am all excited


----------



## Xevvy (Feb 24, 2016)

This album is the fucking tits. If you disagree, you're fucking wrong. Songs like Devil's Dance and Fixxxer are auditory sledgehammers.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 26, 2016)

Xevvy said:


> This album is the fucking tits. If you disagree, you're fucking wrong. Songs like Devil's Dance and Fixxxer are auditory sledgehammers.


Get that post-black album Metallica trash out of here.




Interestingly enough, I found this album at Best Buy and began listening to their other stuff soon after. An excellent album, dark, heavy, and brutal. An acquired taste, nonetheless.


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 26, 2016)

_Endgame_ by Megadeth. Such a fantastic album.


----------



## KokomoCroco (Feb 26, 2016)

Quebec by Ween (



) I've just been on a spree of their music since like December.


----------



## 8BitPandaStrike (Feb 27, 2016)

Beck - Odelay


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Feb 27, 2016)

_Songs of Faith and Devotion_ - Depeche Mode


----------



## Manian Blazen di Firenze (Feb 27, 2016)

Mine would have to be Green Day's American Idiot. Tells a lovely story, I've listened to the entire album several times over, it's always fun to listen to.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 27, 2016)

So this album dropped yesterday, and I have been listening to it over and over again. A truly spectacular album, expanding on the Anthrax sound. \m/


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2016)

Morphine, "Cure for Pain"

Really miss that group, lead singer died way too soon...


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 26, 2016)

Steam Powered Giraffe
*The Vice Quadrant *


----------



## TJwolf123 (Mar 26, 2016)

*Savages* by Breathe Carolina.


----------



## Wohali (Mar 26, 2016)

LazerMaster5 said:


> So this album dropped yesterday, and I have been listening to it over and over again. A truly spectacular album, expanding on the Anthrax sound. \m/



I was going to post this too. Great album! I can't turn it off.


----------



## Kahze (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Notkastar (Mar 28, 2016)

I love the Daft Punk Album!

It's one of the few albums I listen too that's not apart of a video game (๑•͈ᴗ•͈)
(That i know of anyway (￣▽￣)ノ)


----------



## T-LARC (Dec 28, 2016)

Get To Heaven by Everything Everything. Because as 2016 draws to a close, what we all really need is an album obsessed with the rise of ISIS, terrorism, international interventionism and the ongoing disillusionment with politics in the Western world. But in all seriousness, even though nobody will ever read this, I'd recommend it. I picked it up and dropped it half a dozen times before I decided I liked it, but it got me into the band, and I never thought any music so catchy and upbeat could be so complex and thought-provoking. 

If anyone's curious, you can find the album here: 



I'd start with 'Regret', or 'Get to Heaven' - both easy, chirpy songs to sing along to, providing you don't think about the lyrics.


----------



## Blu Dragon (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm not sure if its the "albums" name or the "band" name as I can find no album name, but its called Gunship:
Gunship Album - YouTube
Gotta be honest and say I can't stop listening to The Mountain or Fly For Your Life whenever I play a bit of Planetside 2.


----------



## MelloFello1967 (Apr 11, 2018)

Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention - We’re Only In It For the Money (1968)
Zappa’s a genius...


----------



## Simo (Apr 11, 2018)

MelloFello1967 said:


> Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention - We’re Only In It For the Money (1968)
> Zappa’s a genius...



Aw, this is very sentimental, for me; my dad gave me his copy, of this record. No wonder I'm warped!


----------



## Dongding (Apr 11, 2018)

Gorillaz' Humanz


----------



## MelloFello1967 (Apr 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> Aw, this is very sentimental, for me; my dad gave me his copy, of this record. No wonder I'm warped!


Aw that’s nice... Still it’s a really great album, too!


----------



## AoraTheWolf (Apr 11, 2018)

Pink Floyds The Wa;;


----------



## AoraTheWolf (Apr 11, 2018)

Wall*


----------



## Deathless (Apr 12, 2018)

James LaBrie lookin like a snacc


----------



## Razorscab (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

Kylie Minogue - Fever.


----------



## Simo (Apr 24, 2018)

Morphine-Cure for Pain


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> Morphine-Cure for Pain



I love that band!  
The last album I listened to was this Larry Coryell album from 1969, which is very much of its time but in an enjoyable way.


----------



## Simo (Apr 24, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I love that band!
> The last album I listened to was this Larry Coryell album from 1969, which is very much of its time but in an enjoyable way.



Ah, yeah that was a classic. I'll have to give your pic here a listen; am not familiar! But as you have good tastes, I'm of course curious...


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 25, 2018)

I don't even remember what the last album was, but I pre-ordered this


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 25, 2018)

Lunatic Harness by u-ziq. Classic IDM stuff.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 25, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> Lunatic Harness by u-ziq. Classic IDM stuff.



really??? haha. I think u-ziq maybe has mixed feelings about that era, I totally think it was the high point of his career but maybe he feels it's too Squarepusher but it's TOTALLY NOT, it's such a mutant take on a squarepusher type idea even if it is. And I think a lot of the other material gets too kitsch but there's such strong melodies on Harness. Royal Astronomy has some great moments too but a little bogged down by certain tracks, I think that MOTORBIKE TRACK was one of them. I don't like the archival stuff he's putting out now though, it feels like total b-sides to this era and not in the good way. Like Lunatic Harness has a bunch of b-sides/singles that came out and it's way better than the recently released archive stuff






I mean I'm not trying to be hip liking MELANCHOLIA to an extent, it feels like u-ziq makes some powerful stuff when he wants to channel it musically, and then there's like these detuned tracks he does where I don't even know if it's ACCIDENTAL melancholy, like was he just playing around with detuning and the mood ended up that way? And then there is that Duntisbourne Abbots Soulmate Devastation Technique album, if you don't mind dark as heck albums, it's the total darkside of some Lunatic Harness ideas/textures and like INTENTIONALLY INCOMPLETE sound to the album that feels like a cheap trick but doesn't allow you to hang on to any one idea, it's like 18 tracks but they feel sketchy and then there is this track 'Strawberry Fields Hotel' that is out of nowhere perhaps the strongest most non-kitschy thing he's ever done

there are also two tracks, Eggshell and Eggshell 2, as in 'walking on __' and they're like super effective because it almost carves out a lunatic harness type reverb but the drum breaks aren't there, and total..... something's not right here, feeling

Edit: sometimes I wonder what u-ziq's mental health situation really is irl, he seems most likely contender out of the classic IDM guys, to be genuinely... odd. I think Aphex Twin 90% of it is being theatrical


----------



## Wainard (Nov 25, 2018)

The Prodigy - No Tourists

First i hated it, but not only because it was too far from the road.

Mastering is so bad. Many tracks feel like  demo versions.


----------



## Deathless (Nov 25, 2018)

I saw this album live twice in one year and I'm going to be seeing the sequel live next year in February!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 25, 2018)

Dance With the Dead is <3.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Jan 31, 2019)

Therapy Session by NF- Rap


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Feb 8, 2019)

Last one I listened to was "Ušumgal Kalamma" from Herbst 9. I like to hear relaxing music when I draw


----------



## goatwolff (Feb 17, 2019)

SOPHIE - OIL OF EVERY PEARL'S UN-INSIDES
so sad i never listened to this before, this is soo goooodddddd


----------



## catscom (Mar 11, 2019)

"Angel's Dream" by Japanese pop singer Mizuki Koyama has been the last album I listened to for some time before today.  It's coincidentally the album I'm about to finish.  So many good songs on this album.







goatwolff said:


> SOPHIE - OIL OF EVERY PEARL'S UN-INSIDES


SOPHIE is really good.  This reminds me to find this album.  I've been meaning to give it a real, full listen.


----------



## goatwolff (Mar 11, 2019)

catscom said:


> "Angel's Dream" by Japanese pop singer Mizuki Koyama has been the last album I listened to for some time before today.  It's coincidentally the album I'm about to finish.  So many good songs on this album.
> 
> View attachment 56703
> 
> ...



good luck on Faceshopping, it goes super hard


----------



## Simo (Mar 11, 2019)

Steve Reich, *Different Trains





*


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Mar 11, 2019)

Impelliteri - Screaming Symphony


----------



## Lucidic (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Apr 20, 2019)




----------

